# Need for Speed Most Wanted reboot



## cyborg47 (Jun 1, 2012)

From the facebook page of Need for Speed.


> IT’S OFFICIAL: The next Need for Speed will be Most Wanted, developed by Criterion! Here’s the first screenshot!
> 
> Make sure to watch our E3 press conference live on June 4th at 1PM (PST) for more info!



*i46.tinypic.com/2dmcg3c.jpg


----------



## fz8975 (Jun 1, 2012)

great news


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 1, 2012)

One of the best news I've heard in recent times.Most Wanted to me is one of thebest games of all times


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow my best game  in NFS is going to be Most wanted really waiting ahead more news


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 1, 2012)

Holy! I can't wait! That screen.... You made me day brah. (After that BF3 crap. lawl )


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 1, 2012)

excellent!!!


----------



## Garbage (Jun 1, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Darth Vader (Jun 1, 2012)

wow !!!!


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 1, 2012)

edited title a bit.

Burnout, NFS: HP developer Criterion looking for staff for open world racer. got the hint long bout MW reboot.



> In November 2011, Criterion announced that they are "looking for talented Cinematic Artists to work on the world’s number one, multi award winning, arcade racing franchise" and also looking for an AI programmer saying "Our current ambition requires an innovative programmer to deliver killer entertainment experiences with believable, open world AI Racing Drivers" it's speculated that Criterion looking for people to work on a new Need for Speed installment.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 1, 2012)

It clearly shows it features BMW last time it was M3 this time it will be M6??


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm just as excited as everybody is, but a little scared that Criterion is working on it. Not that they'll screw with the gameplay, but the PC port. Hot Pursuit pc port sucked, didn't even have an Anti Aliasing solution. Hope they get it right this time.


----------



## Soumik (Jun 2, 2012)

^^ It still was one of the best racing games. Am happy with it if the gameplay is as good as old one... But knowing Criterion.. they might just AMP! it a bit...
Oh boy am i excited!!!


----------



## koolent (Jun 2, 2012)

OMG !! I am really a pleased viewer to see this information and DAMN !! 

I am super excited. The gameplay of NFS MW was real super. Completed it 6 times.

Really excited for the launch.. I am sure I will buy this original with my Pocket money. 

Let me get my GPU first.


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 2, 2012)

O ma...n,MW reboot is ready to hit us,and i couldn't even complete challenge series. This is the best racing game i have ever played.though,i didnt play alot of racing games,but still,none of them were addictive like most wanted. After my new PC,this will be the first gaming title i m going to grab.


----------



## Alok (Jun 2, 2012)

So its remake not sequel?


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 2, 2012)

^^
Same as NFS:Hot Pursuit !


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 2, 2012)

hell yeah


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 2, 2012)

101gamzer said:


> It clearly shows it features BMW last time it was M3 this time it will be M6??


last time it was M3 GTR
BMW M3 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*i.imgur.com/ExVAf.jpg

this time, it should be M3 GTS
BMW M3 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
*i.imgur.com/XPjjZ.jpg

i just hope its not like Hot Pursuit 2010. the car physics kept changing in that game, especially at corners. i left the game midway 

another good news - a remake of my most fav. game (NFS PORSCHE UNLEASHED) is coming - , but with a brand replacement, and boy what a brand they are replacing it with  - *FERRARI* 

*Test Drive: Ferrari Legends*
Test Drive: Ferrari Legends - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia releasing coming July.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 2, 2012)

remake doesn't change a thing


----------



## Jripper (Jun 2, 2012)

FINALLY!  Have been hoping for this for so long. |m| Ever since the disasters that pro street and the rest brought -_-


----------



## utkarsh73 (Jun 2, 2012)

Always wished a reboot of Most Wanted with good graphics ever since I played it for the first time. I don't mind if it is the exact remake with same characters and same city. Original game was best. 
But they must certainly improve the AI.


----------



## rajnusker (Jun 2, 2012)

When is this realeasing?


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 2, 2012)

I just hope that they don't screw this.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 2, 2012)

I guess after the failure of NFS-Run they truly understood what the gamers actually wanted and how they still love NFS-most wanted...this one should be kickass!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2012)

box art
*i48.tinypic.com/2rxy0ep.jpg

Pretty dull imo, or may be thats the style the game will follow?
Honestly criterion are wonderful at gameplay, but suck real bad at the Logo and UI design


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 2, 2012)

This is ONE HELL of A Sh!t Art.
The leaked screenshot should have been made the Box Art.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 2, 2012)

> _First ousted by an E3 schedule, EA today has confirmed that the next Need for Speed installment is, indeed, a Most Wanted reboot. Burnout devs Criterion will be the brainworks behind the project, and it makes sense too, their 2010 Need for Speed: Hot Pursuit reboot remains one of the best NFS games to come out of the EA banners in years._


_

The announcement was made via Facebook, which also featured the first screenshot from the game. Do we see hints of Frostbite 2, or is it us?

EA has promised to reveal more at their E3 conference on June 4th. IGN will be on the scene, so keep it running here and in gear._


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2012)

Not sure of that. Criterion already has a stable engine used in Hot Pursuit, or they can also use Frostbite2.
But Im guessing it will be Criterion's own engine.


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 2, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> last time it was M3 GTR
> BMW M3 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> *i.imgur.com/ExVAf.jpg
> 
> ...



Thanks for your Info first thought it was M6


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 2, 2012)

Chamillione engine, i guess thats the name of engine used in NFS:HP.

Criterion in house Game engine used in BP was internally previously referred to as Criterion Renderware...

en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/RenderWare

Its a 3D API set actually...can be called as Middleware.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2012)

nfs mw reboot and nfs ferrari unleashed... nice!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> nfs mw reboot and nfs ferrari unleashed... nice!!!



NFS mw reboot and Test Drive* ferrari.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 2, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> NFS mw reboot and Test Drive* ferrari.



oh.. test drive


----------



## theserpent (Jun 2, 2012)

Who cares if its a remake im sure they will tweak the story a bit. .


----------



## Soumik (Jun 2, 2012)

Dont think it will be a pure reboot... obviously gameplay style, type of races, characters.. and probably story too will be different. I guess what will reboot is the city, maps, blacklist, and the pure adrenaline rush of the police chases in the original most wanted


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Who cares if its a remake im sure they will tweak the story a bit. .



Its not a remake!! its a reboot!!!!


----------



## RON28 (Jun 2, 2012)

but most wanted's story was contiuned in nfs carbon? right?


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 3, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Chamillione engine, i guess thats the name of engine used in NFS:HP.
> 
> Criterion in house Game engine used in BP was internally previously referred to as Criterion Renderware...
> 
> ...



Hot Pursuit was good enough but cuting corners was no good let us hope this will not be another Need for Speed Undercover (it was the worst game i ever played in this franchise)


----------



## Alok (Jun 3, 2012)

Meanwhile again started most wanted carrier


----------



## Piyush (Jun 3, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Its not a remake!! its a reboot!!!!



whats the difference apart from spelling?


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 3, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> Meanwhile again started most wanted carrier



It could not be a coincidence that i myself have installed NFS;MW this very morning.
Revival.MW FTW.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 3, 2012)

Piyush said:


> whats the difference apart from spelling?



Hell lotsa difference. Does Spider-Man 1 and The Amazing Spider-Man (which is going to release) look even similar? 

Reboot is the same base but approaching it differently. Remake's copy-paste w/ new graphics.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2012)

Yup.I got it .
Will surely get this .Please NFS Dont screw this game up.
Guys just saying.
Like you know NFS MW.Could run on any computer without a GFX card.But will NFS MW reboot run?
anyways i am looking forward for an NFS game after many many years


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jun 3, 2012)

^^your rig is good enough


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 3, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ^^your rig is good enough



Yup.Criterion is PC Friendly.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2012)

ssk_the_gr8 said:


> ^^your rig is good enough



I mean not for me.Other People!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 3, 2012)

OMG !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Cant wait to relive good old Memories .


----------



## d3p (Jun 3, 2012)

The Main Reason of NFS Mostwanted was an EPIC hit

1). Nice Plot
2). Gameplay.
3). Open World
4). Varieties of Cars & also Customization from Tuning to Looks
5). Soundtracks [seriously well made]

6). Obviously COPS & their Activities.

We just hope, the NEW one will be upto the mark with DX11 & also with Criterion.


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 3, 2012)

d3p said:


> The Main Reason of NFS Mostwanted was an EPIC hit
> 
> 1). Nice Plot
> 2). Gameplay.
> ...


Ctiterions Renderware tech as seen in burnout paradise is retarded...even EA agrees over that.

But as seen earlier most probably this time too EA wont let Criterion use Renderware for their NFS Titles as wae the case with NFS:HP 2010.


If Chameleon engine of NFS-HP comes into play then maybe we may be greeted with eye candies similar to NFS-HP..We know it looked great.

Still use of DX11 features in a original EA Title beyond the scope of DICE is long awaited.

BTW NFS The Run sucked even on Frostbite 2...Frostbite 2 is optimised for FPS Games similar to Cryengine .


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> BTW NFS The Run sucked even on Frostbite 2...Frostbite 2 is optimised for FPS Games similar to Cryengine .



Nothing like that, there are some successful mmo's based on CryEngine and EA is using FB2 for Dead Space 3 and CnC Generals 2, so it all comes to how the developer uses the engine.



Sujeet said:


> BTW NFS The Run sucked even on Frostbite 2..



That was probably because of the PC version of Battlefield 3, kinda created a benchmark for FB2 based games. But RUN was good for what it tried to do, huge vistas, destruction, lighting...
Yeah the gameplay sucked and the interactive cut scenes made no sense, but you can't blame the engine for that.



d3p said:


> The Main Reason of NFS Mostwanted was an EPIC hit
> 3). Open World
> 4). Varieties of Cars & also Customization from Tuning to Looks



These two are enough for me to buy the game


----------



## axes2t2 (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank God.

For me Most Wanted was the last good NFS game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 3, 2012)

d3p said:


> We just hope, the NEW one will be upto the mark with DX11 & also with Criterion.



Recent NFS games have been console focused, I mean they really don't need to add the extra PC features. They can, but they gotta spend more time on getting it work right.


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 3, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Nothing like that, there are some successful *mmo's* based



Man. Sometimes you talk so random..your posts makes no sense at all.

MMO is a Gameplay based Genre like RPG.

FPS is a Player View based Genre similar to TPS.

We can have FPS/TPS game as RPG as in mass effect (TPS-RPG),borderlands(FPS-RPG) etc.

Clear your confusion over categorization of Games on Genre and content.


BTW i could have ripped apart the CrySDK Documentation to support my statement about cryengine being made primarily for FPS.

I  think this heads up from *wikipedia page* will be more than enough for now.



cyborg47 said:


> Nothing like that, there are some successful mmo's based on CryEngine and EA is using FB2 for Dead Space 3 and CnC Generals 2, so it all comes to *how the developer uses the engine.*



Ever heard UE3 being used for making Arcade RACING games or A studio licensing Cryengine 3 for a RTS?

Optimization and "Target" is the key in Gaming Industry.

Every engine every platform and every hardware has its own Limitations AND advantages.Thats a fact.

You can cut an apple with an axe but will you?

"Suitability and Feasibility" are the driving factors.

Cryengine 1 was made exclusively for FPS.

With Cryengine 2 and release of Sandbox Editor the Modding community boomed up and Cryengine came as a Commercial Product.

With the release of Cryengine 3 and New Cryengine SDK 3.X Crytek has tried remove the limitations on Developers while developing games so that it can achieve the target of Greater _Licensing Clients._

But the fact is that Cryengine SDK bounds the user in a fixed set of Features which are more "suitable" for applying in FPS or a TPS maybe, than any other type/Genre of Games.

CrySDK's cap on Creative freedom within the editor(Cryengine SDK's Level Editor) makes it fall way behind the UDK.

UDK has much broader scope of the Game Type possible,all that at ease.

In nutshell UDK-Running on UE3 is far more Commercial and End-Product for the Normal developers than Cryengine SDK running on Cryengine 3.

With a team of 3-4 members it is possible to finish a Game on UDK but with such a small team working CrySDK all you can do is make some lustrous Mods for Existing Crysis Games.

Thats just a pointer on the Limitation posed by Cryengine or any Game engine while the actual development.


I have previously worked with a small team of enthusiast students on a UDK Project for creating the Art assets.So i know that.



cyborg47 said:


> That was probably because of the PC version of Battlefield 3, kinda created a benchmark for FB2 based games. But RUN was good for what it tried to do, huge vistas, destruction, lighting...
> Yeah the gameplay sucked and the interactive cut scenes made no sense, but you *can't blame the engine for that.*



Did i say,DICE f u or EA f u , for creating a engine like Frostbite which cant be used for making good Arcade Racing Games like NFS:MW.??


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 3, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> Ever heard UE3 being used for making Arcade RACING games or A studio licensing Cryengine 3 for a RTS?



There's one called FireBurst using UE.
I haven't seen any RTS games using CryEngine but I'm sure its perfectly possible to make one, seen a few dudes making RTS control systems(which were pretty terrific btw) over at the Cry-mod/dev forums..so is it possible? definitely yes, even if the engine was primarily used for a FPS's earlier.

Source engine was always used for making first person games, but hey! that same engine was used to make a Hack n Slash MMO, and the same engine is now being used for DOTA2, which has a camera view thats almost similar to any RTS(though they d require some tiny modifications/tweaks).

EGO engine which almost everybody would think can only be used for racing games, was used for two Operation Flashpoint games and bodycount, and they were great!

IDtech3 was a game engine primarily used by ID software for making FPS-only games(what else were they good at anyway  ) and it was also used for making a third person platformer games like "American McGee's Alice", the new one used UE btw which was a great game 

Yeah most of the game engines we re talking about were made specifically to cater whatever game they re being used for, in the initial stages, like CE for FC, UE for UT, IDtech for Doom/Wolf etc.

BUT ALL I'M TALKING ABOUT IS *POSSIBILITY*. Nothing more than that 



Sujeet said:


> Did i say,DICE f u or EA f u , for creating a engine like Frostbite which cant be used for making good Arcade Racing Games like NFS:MW.??



err no, you said NFS The Run sucked(it didn't) even on Frostbite 2.
That's pretty much like saying, even FB2 couldn't save the game 



Sujeet said:


> I have previously worked with a small team of enthusiast students on a UDK Project for creating the Art assets.So i know that.



Nice to know that man. I'm an Animator (student) 
So you work as a full time artist or just a hobby?



Sujeet said:


> Man. Sometimes you talk so random..your posts makes no sense at all.



LOL. What is in that statement that makes you so confused? AION was an MMO base on CryEngine, how does it play? pretty much like any other RPG or an MMORPG like WoW. What engine did they use? cryengine which blah blah blah again used an engine which was primarily used to make FPS's.


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 3, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> There's one called FireBurst using UE.
> I haven't seen any RTS games using CryEngine but I'm sure its perfectly possible to make one, seen a few dudes making RTS control systems(which were pretty terrific btw) over at the Cry-mod/dev forums..so is it possible? definitely yes, even if the engine was primarily used for a FPS's earlier.
> 
> Source engine was always used for making first person games, but hey! that same engine was used to make a Hack n Slash MMO, and the same engine is now being used for DOTA2, which has a camera view thats almost similar to any RTS(though they d require some tiny modifications/tweaks).
> ...



I am a 3D Deeigner(i have started it as a part time job when i was in class 11) and have been designing my own game concepts for some time now.

Have worked on very small 3d short film projects and game protypes with teams of students.


Lately i applied for Game Design.course in DSK Supinfocom and got selected by clearing the entrance exam.

New acadmeic session will start from august.

So lulz time for now.

BTW the RTS game project..actually its a tutorial IMO on cry forums is nothing sort of terrific but not bad either.


The guy involved in that Game is a big show off i must say...!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 3, 2012)

DSK huh..good luck 
Got a blog or something?


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 4, 2012)

d3p said:


> The Main Reason of NFS Mostwanted was an EPIC hit
> 
> 1). Nice Plot
> 2). Gameplay.
> ...



Well Said Bro,Razor,Taz,kaze,sonny I still remember the black list left the game play in the mid im still having it
The Game play experience will  definitely change with DX11


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 4, 2012)

press conference at 2:30 am IST , who will be up ??


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2012)

ME!! just for this game 

And.....no car customization   no buying!!  YEAH FCK YOU EA!!

Well I gave up on this game, just another NFS title 
no customization, no speed breaker...two things that actually made most wanted what it is.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 5, 2012)

duh....

Confused :

Need For Speed Twitter : "Most Wanted will have performance upgrades and how you personalize your roll out is up to you. We'll have more info soon!"


The name of this Game should Have been Burnout 4 with Need For Speed Friends..


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thats weird. EA or Criterion made no mention of customization at all 
Btw, I was talking about the visual customization, the spoilers, rims, custom headlights, vinyls, paint jobs, scoops....damn those are what made most wanted so amazing. It was like you had your own personal ride. I hope they do make a come back into the game.


----------



## Anorion (Jun 5, 2012)

MMO does not have to be MMO RPG
Most Wanted looks like it will be like an automotive MMO, where you have to fight for the most wanted status with your friends

the release talks of things like choosing racing skills, finding your own path, and hanging out with friends, all of which sound a lot like an MMO

also, there world seems to be a persistent open world 
not that there is no single player, but the social and online component will be imp and yes, it is coming out for consoles
it is coming out for mobile phones as well, want to see if they can make it the same game instead of a dumber version for handhelds 

blv spoilers, rims, roof scoops and body kits will help with the stats... (top speed, nitro speed, handling etc) this is purely speculation, but that looks like a logical step forward from MW

will be very happy if they have a takedown / beat-em-up mode 

the animation leading to the cover art is good...
the city itself looks like the cityscape from Mirror's Edge - with a red hue instead of blue

[YOUTUBE]0-Imb_hTVmw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Desmond (Jun 5, 2012)

Great news. NFS;MW is the best of the NFS series IMHO. A reboot was long overdue.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 5, 2012)

why they dont make a sequel instead of remake/reboot? 
they could have named this & HP as MW2 & HP3


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> why they dont make a sequel instead of remake/reboot?
> they could have named this & HP as MW2 & HP3



Wasn't Carbon already a sequel to Most Wanted?


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 5, 2012)

ya, this could have been 3rd.
i hate it when they give the same name to the game.

i just hope they dont make this another burnout


----------



## Anorion (Jun 5, 2012)

Carbon was an expansion, think there was also a black edition


----------



## koolent (Jun 5, 2012)

Really carbon was pathetic yaar..


----------



## theserpent (Jun 5, 2012)

Gameplay
Need For Speed: Most Wanted - E3 2012: Debut Gameplay - YouTube

awsome!!1


----------



## amjath (Jun 5, 2012)

E3 2012: EA press conference highlights - Tech2.com -


----------



## abhidev (Jun 5, 2012)

what is new in this game...nothing was introduced through the gameplay?


----------



## Professor X (Jun 5, 2012)

OMG! I can't wait, what is the expecting date?


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 5, 2012)

and we are clueless about customisation.. tuning and stuff.



_


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2012)

abhidev said:


> what is new in this game...nothing was introduced through the gameplay?



LOL. There's nothing 'NEW' this time, just another NFS rehash.
Infact, EA decided to go backwards, removing the customization 
and no sign of speed break either 



DigitalDude said:


> and we are clueless about customisation.. tuning and stuff.
> 
> _



I don't think Tuning would make a return, this is more like a modernized nfs, just racing nothing else lol.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 5, 2012)

I was expecting Most Wanted 2. But it is Most Wanted reboot. 

But hey, something is better than nothing.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 5, 2012)

& that video has nothing to show, except burnout/HP 2010 references 
is that a abandoned city? empty roads 
I'll just wait for TD Ferrari , i know that would have NFS Shift physics + TDU sized maps.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 5, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> is that a abandoned city? empty roads



Probably for the showcasing purpose.
Burnout with cops, and Most Wanted name slapped onto it.

*i47.tinypic.com/24pm2z8.jpg

*i49.tinypic.com/2j128ht.jpg


Almost 90% of their twitter is filled with people asking for Visual and Performance Customization..which is good thing 

And check this out lol
*i46.tinypic.com/1gouwi.jpg


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 6, 2012)

I guess the main car is Porsche Cayman 911 gt/turbo whatever,why? M3 was awesome.they should have bring BMW.i still remember the sound of that car.


----------



## saikiasunny (Jun 6, 2012)

Maybe ea has kept the bmw as a secret car.

EA, why u no give customization


----------



## abhidev (Jun 6, 2012)

just the old game with new graphics...no new features ....I just hope it doesn't fail like NFS-Run


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 6, 2012)

Good news fellows!! Its *FrostBite2* could be dx11 on PC 
Pretty unexpected, wonder why they didn't talk anything about the engine during the E3 showcase.

*i48.tinypic.com/11auww9.jpg


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 6, 2012)

Boring, nothing to see there.
Best driving game of last year was Driver San-Francisco . Go play


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 6, 2012)

[youtube]telyMRK8_cQ[/youtube]


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 6, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> [youtube]telyMRK8_cQ[/youtube]



in this video, at ~3:00 mins,the cayman got surrounded by cops,even then manage to escape. By looking at that i don't think we will ever get busted.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 6, 2012)

After a takedown, is it possible for the opponents to get back into the race, or are they gone like forever?

In that video, 1:30!!  :O



Swapnil26sps said:


> in this video, at ~3:00 mins,the cayman got surrounded by cops,even then manage to escape. By looking at that i don't think we will ever get busted.



Obviously for the demo purposes. Ever saw anyone dying in the first person game demos?


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 6, 2012)

No,but still,in MW,if we stay that much close to cop car for that much time (still at one place),we get busted.that's why i said like that


----------



## tarey_g (Jun 6, 2012)

On-stage demos have god mode on


----------



## TheSloth (Jun 6, 2012)

tarey_g said:


> On-stage demos have god mode on



what!? No... you making fun of me?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 6, 2012)

Nope. Thats true. Stage demos are always on god mode.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 6, 2012)

Huh what are you guys saying god mode?
What to buy?
AC 3,MW GTA 5 WATCH DOGS and so many games this year
A sniper will be ready by parents


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 6, 2012)

did you guys notice the video posted by serpent16 and vamsi_krishna are similar but not the same. drivers in both the video take same roots looks like they were trained or something.
BTW the driver should get busted in both of the videos.


Swapnil26sps said:


> No,but still,in MW,if we stay that much close to cop car for that much time (still at one place),we get busted.that's why i said like that


In that video you can see busing meter filled up so yes it had god mode on.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 6, 2012)

Niilesh said:


> did you guys notice the video posted by serpent16 and vamsi_krishna are similar but not the same. drivers in both the video take same roots looks like they were trained or something.
> BTW the driver should get busted in both of the videos.



The Demo is playable at E3, so someone had probably posted one of them.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 7, 2012)

E3 2012 - Need for Speed: Most Wanted Live Gameplay Demo - YouTube
no visual customization, only performance customization.
btw, i just remembered another reason of my hate towards NFS HP 2010 , was fed up with the non skip-able 'new unlocks' cut scenes, after every race


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 7, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> E3 2012 - Need for Speed: Most Wanted Live Gameplay Demo - YouTube
> no visual customization, only performance customization.



Well, no buy then. Have my middle finger instead, EA! 



s18000rpm said:


> btw, i just remembered another reason of my hate towards NFS HP 2010 , was fed up with the non skip-able 'new unlocks' cut scenes, after every race



Yup same here, The UI was annoying as hell and so lifeless. The original Most Wanted and Underground had the best ones.

But I have to say, the sense of speed and handling seems to be pretty good in this new one.


----------



## hsr (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm a little late, but I really feel the title's reboot will bring back the NFS it's glory.
Though I am worried to see there are no news about the game to include customization and parts. I even fear there will be no Vinyl/Decal designing either 

Add:
This better have a sexy female behind us pushing to get to the top and everything better be NOT GPS-PHONE-UNLOCK mania...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 8, 2012)

hsr said:


> Though I am worried to see there are no news about the game to include customization and parts. I even fear there will be no Vinyl/Decal designing either



Just a few performance upgrades. No visual customization 
Watch that video above, the criterion guy confirms it.



hsr said:


> Add:
> This better have a sexy female behind us pushing to get to the top and everything better be NOT GPS-PHONE-UNLOCK mania...



Unfortunately, they re focusing more on the online portion of the game, i don't even expect them to make a single player. and the black list number has got down to 10 from 15.


----------



## d3p (Jun 8, 2012)

^ Believe me, i'm still happy with original old Mostwanted Black Edition with few visual mods.

This new sh!t is not even close to the anything compared to Mostwanted. 

This games fate is already decided by Criterion. Just like the previous titles like Undercover, The Run...this game have to fail.

I'm not wasting my time waiting for this game & money for buying. Race Driver Grid & Dirt ftw.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 8, 2012)

I installed Most wanted yesterday, links for those visual mods please 



d3p said:


> *Race Driver Grid* & Dirt ftw.



You know Codies is working on Grid 2?


----------



## RON28 (Jun 8, 2012)

those ****heads of criterion are never gonna listen 
i better play most wanted with these mods 

*img96.imageshack.us/img96/9862/i6ohp.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img252.imageshack.us/img252/1184/bal5l.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img341.imageshack.us/img341/2318/speed2012060214521960.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img37.imageshack.us/img37/7424/speed2012060214571169.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img687.imageshack.us/img687/1463/ifm6l.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img849.imageshack.us/img849/1820/speed2012060214561009.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img641.imageshack.us/img641/8642/kr7cx.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

*img72.imageshack.us/img72/5201/9lofo.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 8, 2012)

@ron28, Links for those mods please!!!!


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 8, 2012)

Most Wanted Online Play


> Burnout fans will immediately recognise the approach from Paradise's Freeburn Challenges, but this time we've layered in deep ranking, persistent scoring, intense competition, real cars and Autolog™ to create something very special indeed.



for NFS MW mods: NFSCars  Need For Speed: Most Wanted  Tools

Texture mod: PatchingWay: Nfs MW Textures Mod by Dragozool HQ & LQ v1.0 Final
*rapidshare.com/#!download|81p5|394...|72828|R~6CDC927147104F56673904CD83B92B20|0|0


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks 



s18000rpm said:


> Most Wanted Online Play



God dammit..the game has got so much potential, buy they re screwing it up 
Idiots should have named it as a burnout title, not most wanted...and that lame a$$ tag line..be the most wanted among your friends..my a$$.


----------



## d3p (Jun 8, 2012)

*@Cyborg:* Those are the main mods. Infact i also heard the same rumor of Grid 2 in 2013.

*Note:* The main problem with these mods are "THE GAME CRASHES IN AN UNUSUAL WAY". Not always, but few times for sure.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 8, 2012)

d3p said:


> *@Cyborg:* Those are the main mods. Infact i also heard the same rumor of Grid 2 in 2013.



Its confirmed, not officially, but in an interview.



> Smith told us that a team is currently working on an “undisclosed” game.
> Smith: ”…on the core game side there’s the Dirt team and an as yet undisclosed videogame team.”
> IncGamers: Is that GRID 2?
> Smith: [Laughs] No wavering… [Laughs]
> ...



IncGamers.com  GRID 2 confirmed, in production


----------



## hsr (Jun 8, 2012)

Well then, all my hope is gone. Note that 9 out of 10 of my friends does not believe there existed an NFS edition called Undercover(even though it had a sexy female).

There is a reason where NFS MW still triumphs in LAN parties and College Gaming fests. Criterion should listen to it's users and all the game makers should focus on "Gameplay" and "Story" than "Online Experience" and "Social".


----------



## d3p (Jun 8, 2012)

*@Cyborg:* Now i will indicate, why NFS games are not doing so good compared to Underground & Mostwanted.

They can't get the below things right.

1). Nice Plot
2). Gameplay [somewhat challenging].
3). Open World
4). Varieties of Cars & also Customization from Tuning to Looks
5). Soundtracks [seriously well made]

Now, when someone has ever played a game like UG or MW back in 2005, seriously won't like the approach from EA towards the new series.

You can either blame the old *Blackbox* team or todays *Dice*.


----------



## Niilesh (Jun 8, 2012)

Hey guys do you know a mod which replaces normal street cars with better ones?


cyborg47 said:


> @ron28, Links for those mods please!!!!



New Most Wanted HQ TexturesMod V2.0 RELEASED!!!!!! - NFSCars Forums



s18000rpm said:


> Texture mod: PatchingWay: Nfs MW Textures Mod by Dragozool HQ & LQ v1.0 Final


2.0 released long time ago and there is a mediafire link


----------



## pramudit (Jun 8, 2012)

^ nfs hot pursuit (the old one) was also good but the new nfs games lacks something new..
nfs underground provided free roam and then MW came with cop... the new part just seems to be carrying the nfs tag without the real exitement that we felt in earlier games...


----------



## RON28 (Jun 8, 2012)

what a hot chick we had in Most wanted  i went mad after playing that game,OMG she smokes out even angelina jolie


----------



## rupasagar1 (Jun 9, 2012)

This is the best game i ever played in my life and this is the first racing game getting sequels and creating a new history in the game world, because of its graphics every one will be memorized and this will make the people rushes game shops.


----------



## Lost-One (Jun 10, 2012)

hey hi guys,

i don't think there would be any rushing to the shops the big concept was of customization ,,i mean remmember the neon in underground,rims and other things but as @cyborg47 cleared it [[ Just a few performance upgrades. No visual customization ]]
i think fan's would just get upset and start a campaign against ea as they did for the ending of mass effect 3..instead why don't they go for a new game..
i mean a new story...where u are a fresher and u are new to  racing world...
and the tag line.. "U START FROM NOTHING TO SOMETHING" just like the concept of underground 1

what do u guys think??

@ serpent16 i don't think gta v or watch dog is releasing this year pal [[ just crossing the finger s and hoping it does ]]


----------



## gameranand (Jun 10, 2012)

Wow its freakin awesome.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 10, 2012)

d3p said:


> *
> You can either blame the old Blackbox team or todays Dice.*


*

DICE?! wtf?! 

oops, its Chameleon engine not FB2, stupid nfs pr.*


----------



## d3p (Jun 11, 2012)

^ Blackbox is still active & lastly supported NFS The Run & World. Whereas DICE's stupidity takes down the whole NFS into a different level. They took down titles like NFS Shift 2 & also HOT PURSUIT [2010].


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 11, 2012)

d3p said:


> ^ Blackbox is still active & lastly supported NFS The Run. Whereas DICE's stupidity takes down the whole NFS into a different level. They took down titles like NFS World & also HOT PURSUIT [2010].


FFS where does dice come here 


_


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2012)

d3p said:


> ^ Blackbox is still active & lastly supported NFS The Run. Whereas DICE's stupidity takes down the whole NFS into a different level. They took down titles like NFS World & also HOT PURSUIT [2010].



err dude, DICE just had a small collaboration with Criterion on Hot Pursuit.
They hardly have anything to do with the series 
And NFS world was developed by Black Box themselves, by far the worst ones out there.


----------



## d3p (Jun 11, 2012)

^ Sorry, i made a confusion. DICE was responsible for HP 2010 & also Shift 2.

Whereas BB for Undercover, Prostreet, World, Shift & The Run.

& Yeah, i'm talking about Developers, not Engines.



DigitalDude said:


> FFS where does dice come here




Just FYFI. 

Frostbite game engine was developed by DICE [EA *Digital Illusions CE*], which was also used in Battlefield Series. <refer wiki for the exact versions & also the implemented games.>

Now the latest Frostbite 2.0 is used in BF3 as well as in the latest NFS THE RUN. 
Also the upcoming titles like C&C & MOH :Warfighter is also using the same engine.

::huh::


----------



## DigitalDude (Jun 11, 2012)

d3p said:


> ^ Sorry, i made a confusion. DICE was responsible for HP 2010 & also Shift 2.
> 
> Whereas BB for Undercover, Prostreet, World, Shift & The Run.


you are still confused only. shift series is developed by slightly mad studios and HP 2010 was by criterion (the burnout guys) who also are doing this most wanted title.

dice has nothing to do with NFS except for the fact that their FB2 engine was used for NFS the run

hp 2010 multiplayer was pretty good.


_


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 11, 2012)

d3p said:


> ^ Sorry, i made a confusion. DICE was responsible for HP 2010 & also Shift 2.
> 
> Whereas BB for Undercover, Prostreet, World, Shift & The Run.
> 
> & Yeah, i'm talking about Developers, not Engines.



Still confused, DICE had a very small involvement, probably one or two people, with two NFS titles SMS's Shift2 and Criterion's Hot Pursuit 2010.

And both the Shift games were developed by Slightly Mad Studios.



d3p said:


> Frostbite game engine was developed by DICE [EA *Digital Illusions CE*], which was also used in Battlefield Series. <refer wiki for the exact versions & also the implemented games.>
> 
> Now the latest Frostbite 2.0 is used in BF3 as well as in the latest NFS THE RUN.
> Also the upcoming titles like C&C & MOH :Warfighter is also using the same engine.
> ::huh::



Yeah thats all cool, but you cannot call that involvement just because their engine was used.


----------



## lakhim (Jun 13, 2012)

d3p said:


> The Main Reason of NFS Mostwanted was an EPIC hit
> 
> 1). Nice Plot
> 2). Gameplay.
> ...



I am really glad that EA is launching NFS MW Reboot.
I would quote D3 who has just taken the right words to describe this best game in NFS series.
Never enjoyed other games as much as NFS Most Wanted.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2012)

Criterion is good at gameplay but I wonder what happens to story as for MW story would be important.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 15, 2012)

No story as far as I know. It will be pretty much like Hot Pursuit's Single Player mode with 10 black list rivals.


----------



## Lost-One (Jun 15, 2012)

no story mode that can't be true or it won't be a MW..it surely would have a story mode and a +hot chick..i won't mind two..
they just might have shorted the black list so they can work on more better cut scene and better racing...and i don't know better visuals and world..

a mere question---are they including the system like burnout paradise in which they kind-off  showed the crashing and accidents..[ which were pretty cool]
i m asking this because i had read that the burnout team is also helping them in making of nfs mw reboot...


----------



## Raziel (Jun 16, 2012)

I don't know they r gonna make a better MostWanted than the original...MW1 was the most perfect NFS game ever imo..Carbon and Run was quite good too..
HP2, ProStreet & Shift suckd.....


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 16, 2012)

^^ duh what are you talking about .... Sure MW was the best NFS game IMO ... but SHIFT was great and so was shift2 they were both the perfect mixture of arcade and simulator.

Great physics...brilliant graphics...fun to play and the shift series is now its own series , it doesnt comes in NFS that is why Shift 2 was named Shift 2:Unleashed and not NFS : Shift 2


----------



## Raziel (Jun 16, 2012)

^^ Shift was great, but i think people generally didn't like it as much as other NFS games.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 16, 2012)

I loved it ... it is my second fav after most wanted (original)


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 17, 2012)

NFS world is pretty good, 117 cars!! , customization has also been added last year, both visual and performance. Give it a try.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 17, 2012)

^^ Tried that already. In starting its a good game but then you'll have to buy new cars, powers and all. Typical EA. I don't like it, if you making something FTP then maintain it.


----------



## sunnyhj (Jun 29, 2012)

This one contains new gameplay clips  NFS MW2 will have a pickup truck  and SUV's u can drive( The proper ones..not the police ones which u have to unlock via hacks  )

Need for Speed? Most Wanted Special | PWNED #24 - YouTube


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 29, 2012)

sunnyhj said:


> This one contains new gameplay clips  NFS MW2 will have a pickup truck  and SUV's u can drive( The proper ones..not the police ones which u have to unlock via hacks  )
> 
> Need for Speed? Most Wanted Special | PWNED #24 - YouTube



wut wut!! Wheels(I hope its rims as well) and body kits!!!!!!!!!!
Considering the purchase, still need some more clarification about the customization.


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 29, 2012)

The best thing I liked about NFSMW was kicking police's A$$ , flipping my lamborghini gallarado above them.

At high speed , push the nitrox , hit the speedbraker (a.k.a slow motion) and then make a sharp turn , now ride the baby in air for next few seconds.!!!!! .......Everytime I do it, it feels monstrous and and supreme.......shutting down every cop car..!!!!! NFSMW rocks.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 29, 2012)

Rishi. said:


> The best thing I liked about NFSMW was kicking police's A$$ , flipping my lamborghini gallarado above them.
> 
> At high speed , push the nitrox , hit the speedbraker (a.k.a slow motion) and then make a sharp turn , now ride the baby in air for next few seconds.!!!!! .......Everytime I do it, it feels monstrous and and supreme.......shutting down every cop car..!!!!! NFSMW rocks.



Hmm..This game won't have SpeedBreaker, sry


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 29, 2012)

^^Damn!! , that was a charm of NFSMW. How come they miss it.....


----------



## suyash24seven (Jun 29, 2012)

that awkward moment when you realize there's something called speedbreaker in MW1 
playing it for the first time, currently on blacklist 7, and just found out about it from the above few messages


----------



## sunnyhj (Jun 30, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> wut wut!! Wheels(I hope its rims as well) and body kits!!!!!!!!!!
> Considering the purchase, still need some more clarification about the customization.



There will be good amount of customization in this..The Criterion guy talks about changing kits..lowering the ride height..changing tires to slicks and NOS customization 




suyash24seven said:


> that awkward moment when you realize there's something called speedbreaker in MW1
> playing it for the first time, currently on blacklist 7, and just found out about it from the above few messages




LOL


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 30, 2012)

sunnyhj said:


> There will be good amount of customization in this..The Criterion guy talks about changing kits..lowering the ride height..changing tires to slicks and NOS customization



Need more than that, deeper customization..Underground2 style 
Its only body kits in the new MostWanted for now.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2012)

Watched few videos feels the Handling system is same as Burnout Paradise/NFS: HP 2010. This is what angers me the most.

The Graphics seem stunning though. Let's see how things turn out


----------



## RaMpAgEr^GodZ (Jul 7, 2012)

I agree that nfs:mw was a great game.
But the point we r missing is the future is online gaming n not some lan party sh*t (peace).i think they have take the story mode from single player 2 online gaming enviroment that means the single player will just be about races n the story will be carried by online play.
They have reduced the customization as the want simple n competative online experience. And i think the rims paint and other stuff will have 2 be bought by cash like most online games ex:dota 2 or by winning races. Just my thought. 

It will be a super hit i think.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 7, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> Watched few videos feels the Handling system is same as Burnout Paradise/NFS: HP 2010. This is what angers me the most.
> 
> The Graphics seem stunning though. Let's see how things turn out



I don't think so, the handling feels more like Most Wanted/Burnout together. Hot Pursuit had a very different handling, similar to the original hot pursuit.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 7, 2012)

@cyborg lets see. But seeing videos the drifting felt too static and effortless. Most wanted wasnt so. Hard to comment now. We can tell properly when we get our hands on a demo.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 7, 2012)

Can't do anything about the difficulty, Hot Pursuit wasn't that challenging either, at least not as much as the original two did.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 7, 2012)

I heard the customization is limited to just engine and integral parts. No visual customization. As Criterion likes to say it, "a car is deemed aesthetically perfect by the manufacturer when it rolls off the assembly line". So I guess goodbye to modding.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 7, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> I heard the customization is limited to just engine and integral parts. No visual customization. As Criterion likes to say it, "a car is deemed aesthetically perfect by the manufacturer when it rolls off the assembly line". So I guess goodbye to modding.



Visual customization is present, afaik, but very limited. Only body kits were revealed for now.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jul 7, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Visual customization is present, afaik, but very limited. Only body kits were revealed for now.



Errr... no. Except that.

Veni Vidi Vici - Car customisation confirmed for Need for Speed Most Wanted


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 7, 2012)

sry, body works.


----------



## axes2t2 (Jul 8, 2012)

Want a NFS game with GTA:SA's weather.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 9, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Want a NFS game with GTA:SA's weather.



Well Most Wanted had almost every type of weather from SA. Rain, Sunshine(except Dust Storm)...

But yeah I think it was never night in MW.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 9, 2012)

thetechfreak said:


> But yeah I think it was never night in MW.



Carbon = mostwanted with night mode and drifting.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jul 10, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Carbon = mostwanted with night mode and drifting.



Nope carbon = money $$$ for ea because of most wanted`s success.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 15, 2012)

New photos-

New Need For Speed Most Wanted images | N4G


----------



## Pratik Pawar (Jul 15, 2012)

wel if its a remake then really great..
but if its a sequel then also gr8.. but I shud be dissappointed also..
coz me too hav made a storyline for a sequel.. aftr MW then Carbon then my Story.. I feel its turned out 2 be very good.. must take it 2 EA..
Ive titled it as.. NFS - The Kinng >_< . .Till den, waitin for da Criterion's ver.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 30, 2012)

Limited edition on flipkart costs 1799/- INR and they also have the 'offer' tag. EA's becoming the Activision for India lol.
No more EA games for me.


----------



## ashintomson (Jul 30, 2012)

they ruined the nfs series


----------



## Faun (Jul 30, 2012)

Glad I only bought BF3. No point in buying these games above Rs. 1000


----------



## cyborg47 (Jul 30, 2012)

Yup..and no point buying rehashes every year. This new MW doesn't even have a story, just another racer. I'd rather wait for Grid2


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2012)

I use to like EA just because of cheaper games. Now they got one more hater.


----------



## Hrishi (Jul 31, 2012)

After NFSMW , looks like all their sequels have lost meaning.I only found NFSHP2 a little good , but still not worth it.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 31, 2012)

After MW, Carbon & Shift were also good and acceptable.


----------



## theserpent (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh my god it costs 1800 rs 

Ok somebody already posted this


----------



## rajatGod512 (Aug 5, 2012)

New trailer :


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 6, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> New trailer :



Oh man what a stupid trailer.

BTW, the prices were bought down, back to 1500rs..still not gonna buy!


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2012)

1K is acceptable for this game.


----------



## rider (Aug 7, 2012)

Just can't wait to play..!! 

The dubstep music of the soundtrack is just wowww..!!


----------



## funskar (Aug 7, 2012)

I can't give a penny more than 999 inr for this game


----------



## TheSloth (Aug 7, 2012)

Yeah, I can buy only one game with that price tag,it'll be FIFA orMW


----------



## abhidev (Aug 7, 2012)

the music sounds gr8....


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 7, 2012)

Is there no customization ?

Good news if that's true.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 7, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Is there no customization ?
> 
> Good news if that's true.



How is that a good news!?


----------



## tkin (Aug 7, 2012)

Well I don't care much about customization, but the option would be nice, what we want is decent gameplay and also an indestructible car(only visual damage), if we had to monitor the car damage all the time the fun is gone, it worked in burnout but won't work here.


----------



## Flash (Aug 7, 2012)

Reboot, in games too?


----------



## d3p (Aug 7, 2012)

tkin said:


> Well I don't care much about customization, but the option would be nice, what we want is decent gameplay and also an indestructible car(only visual damage), if we had to monitor the car damage all the time the fun is gone, it worked in burnout but won't work here.



It might be little early to comment, but the gameplay shown at E3 & recent leaks clearly tell that it will have the same wreckage mechanism as Burnout. 

You can damage your car [not sure till how much of damage the car can withstand. At worst it might stop cranking & end up being caught] by hitting various things, blocks & also other cars in the race just like THE RUN.

But looking the current pricings [pre-booking], its priced pretty high almost everywhere.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 7, 2012)

tkin said:


> Well I don't care much about customization, but the option would be nice, what we want is decent gameplay and also an indestructible car(only visual damage), if we had to monitor the car damage all the time the fun is gone, it worked in burnout but won't work here.



Hmm..I'd say, no customization no Most Wanted! as simple as that.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 7, 2012)

I want customisation but I don't want any wreckege system for my car.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 7, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I want customisation but I don't want any wreckege system for my car.



I guess they'll add a toggle on/off option for that, like the way codies did with dirt/grid..damage of/off/visual only.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2012)

I would like that.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 8, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> How is that a good knews!?



You didn't play NFS before underground ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 8, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> You didn't play NFS before underground ?



Ohk, I thought you meant that its good news if there was no customization


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 8, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Ohk, I thought you meant that its good news if there was no customization



what ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 8, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> what ?



This...


> Is there no customization ?
> Good news if that's true.



I thought you meant that its good news that theres no customization.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 9, 2012)

No customisation then MW would be just other HP.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 9, 2012)

Its Need for Speed not Need for Customization.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes I know that. Read my post carefully. I said without customisation it would be just like HP clone. I want something new and we all know that NFS is just going down the hill.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 9, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Its Need for Speed not Need for Customization.



Of course its not Need for Customization, it is Need for speed...but without customization, its definitely not "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"


----------



## gameranand (Aug 9, 2012)

^^ Well said bro.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 9, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Of course its not Need for Customization, it is Need for speed...but without customization, its definitely not "Need for Speed - Most Wanted"



If that's the case then this one too will be same old same old.

The only thing which will make or break this game will be the *cops* ai.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 10, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> If that's the case then this one too will be same old same old.



The last time NFS had good customization was Underground2/MostWanted..and how does including the customization in the new one make it same old same old? 
Hot Pursuit had cops, Run had cops, and the new Most Wanted has cops..if there anything as 'same old' then its the cops, LOL..not that I want them to remove the cops, but your statement kinda contradicts itself.

The game will perform well, no doubt about that. Except for the story and customization, Criterion seems to have got everything else right, the game play is tight, graphics look great, online too... But I'm quite sure no one will remember this one they way they remember the original Most Wanted..the customization played a huge role in that.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 10, 2012)

By same old I meant that it will be boring as every NFS game after the og Most Wanted.

Hope there are weather effects in this one.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 10, 2012)

Story is really a important part in the game. If there is no good story then its just another NFS who want to level with MW. It seems like story is not strong in the game and of course I need customisation.


----------



## cyborg47 (Aug 28, 2012)

New gameplay!

[youtube]6LrwhDtkw-0[/youtube]


----------



## s18000rpm (Aug 28, 2012)

^it seems like they have rebranded Hot Pursuit 2010 with new maps/cars as MW2 
same crap around corners carried over from HP2010 - the moment you're near a turn, car enters drift mode, whether you like it or not.


----------



## axes2t2 (Aug 28, 2012)

Need for Attention : Loud and Shiny


----------



## gameranand (Aug 31, 2012)

Well when Criterion games are developing this game then its obvous that gameplay would be similar to BP & NFSHP 2010


----------



## rajatGod512 (Sep 18, 2012)




----------



## Faun (Sep 18, 2012)

wub wub wub wub wub...lame music and not so promising video.


----------



## lovedonator (Sep 18, 2012)

^^^^ +1


----------



## Desmond (Sep 18, 2012)

Faun said:


> wub wub wub wub wub...lame music and not so promising video.



Thank God, I am not the only one who think dubstep is lame.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 19, 2012)

Looks to me as HP rip off. But I liked HP so maybe I would like this one too.


----------



## Idrees (Sep 20, 2012)

Hw is Need For Speed Most Wanted 2


----------



## Flash (Sep 20, 2012)

Idrees said:


> Hw is Need For Speed Most Wanted 2



Its a reboot. Not a sequel.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2012)

Yeah well but the developers are different. And because of that I am worried about the story and customisation part.


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 21, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Yeah well but the developers are different. And because of that I am worried about the story and customisation part.



Just performance customization, no visual. Criterions calls Vinyls and paints are old fashion


----------



## gameranand (Sep 21, 2012)

Darn it. Means I have to drive same old thing for entire game. Oh boy ridiculous. And what about other body parts like hood, tyres, body etc ??


----------



## cyborg47 (Sep 27, 2012)

Dx11 confirmed 

Need For Speed: Most Wanted – DX11 Offers 300% Better Performance Than DX9 | DSOGaming | The Dark Side Of Gaming


----------



## gameranand (Sep 27, 2012)

Well it isn't unexpected but still its always better to get a official confirmation.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Sep 28, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Darn it. Means I have to drive same old thing for entire game. Oh boy ridiculous. And what about other body parts like hood, tyres, body etc ??



There would be many cars to drive around. As per new gameplay video, all cars are unlocked right from the start. Just hop in and drive. That should be enough variation for me. I dont care much about accesories since anyways my focus remains on driving and environment, car should just handle well.

Performance tuning-wise they have few interesting options like auto inflatable tyres to protect against spikes...


----------



## topgear (Sep 28, 2012)

can we customize the cars like we used to do on NFSUG2 and MW ??


----------



## gameranand (Sep 28, 2012)

^^ No we won't. Only performance upgrades.


----------



## topgear (Sep 29, 2012)

OK .. but I'll miss the visual upgrades for sure and this makes the game half baked - may be with some future update they will add this feature.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 29, 2012)

I feel the same way. I love to modify the car as per my liking but unfortunately this game won't give the option.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 11, 2012)

droid and iOS


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2012)

^ WOW> Looks exactly like the PC's NFS:MW!


----------



## Anorion (Oct 11, 2012)

^have a shrewd feeling they are gonna be compatible with each other

confirmed lol : Veni Vidi Vici - Need for Speed Most Wanted's CloudCompete redefines cross-compatibility


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2012)

Social integration in games - Thats the essence of Gaming spirit + technology + fun ! 
That will surely remind me of Cycle-chases in an open-road on one's schooldays! 

CloudCompete - Is this like i play in NFS:MW(PC) to complete 20% and later i log to NFS:MW(Android) to continue from the left 20%?


----------



## Anorion (Oct 11, 2012)

^yes!
also it's not 20%, it's Level up
looks like there will be drops, as in you roam around and find a car
there will be reputation points
console, mobile, pc, vita


 maybe this bit should be in the nfsmw thread


----------



## Flash (Oct 11, 2012)

Thanks, Anorion! 
Now this thread is going to shift in a +ve way!


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 11, 2012)

What's the point of having all those online features when the core gameplay isn't anything new? Saw one of the recent gameplay trailers, felt like Criterion just modified the Hot Pursuit handling a little. Shame. Better go for Grid 2.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 11, 2012)

^^ I'll do exactly that. Not much impressed with the game.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 11, 2012)

GRID 2 is still far. But i am also waiting, couldn't play GRID. I hope GRID2 won't cost much.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 12, 2012)

^^ Why not ?? GRID is a great game. Play it.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 12, 2012)

i tried finding it online but couldnt(with cash on delivery). and i checked for physical DVDs in gew Gaming shops but they said its very old game you won't find it.


----------



## Running_bull (Oct 12, 2012)

if it is true ...then its a great news....


----------



## Anorion (Oct 13, 2012)

oh well. the real bad news is pay 2 play. gonna see too much of that in games now. 



> Pre-order Need for Speed Most Wanted to guarantee your Limited Edition version. Boost your progression faster than your friends by earning double Speed Points for your first four hours of multiplayer. Leave your friends and rivals in your rearview as you take control of two of the World’s hottest cars, equipped with the latest performance modifications and the exclusive Satin Black livery.


----------



## topgear (Oct 13, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> i tried finding it online but couldnt(with cash on delivery). and i checked for physical DVDs in gew Gaming shops but they said its very old game you won't find it.



just pre order it from here 
Need For Speed game | Game | Flipkart.com PC


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 13, 2012)

Need for Speed Most Wanted Gameplay Feature Series 2 - Multiplayer


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 14, 2012)

@topgear: but I was talking about Race Driver:GRID. Thanks Anyway.

And i think we still dont have any sign of BMW except the first released pic of MW 2012.


----------



## topgear (Oct 15, 2012)

^^ I got confused  and about GRiD - this is what you can get :
Buy GRID/FUEL/DIRT Racing Megapack for PC in India at the best price. Screenshots, videos, reviews available.


----------



## 50103 (Oct 15, 2012)

Pre-ordered  on Flipkart for PC Yay!!!!  

Seems game is around 20gig.. So piracy will take time... Also seems multiplayer is the big plus of M.W.... Cross platform M.P!!!! 

& a free DLC 

Again YAY!!


----------



## gameranand (Oct 15, 2012)

Is there a damage meter for your car like in HP 2010 or not ??


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 15, 2012)

@topgear: hey 100 thanks to you. but the price is 600. I have FIFA13 lined up already for 999. Have to ask money from mum. thanks one more time.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 15, 2012)

wow flipkart offering the same benefits as the official pre-order at 1000 bucks cheaper 
it's cheaper than the download lol


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 15, 2012)

So no story? No visual upgrades like bumpers and spinners? Just roam around?


----------



## d3p (Oct 16, 2012)

May be NFS Most wanted REBOOT can be a huge hit, but the following things will be missing.........

[youtube]EyGGod0Pco4[/youtube]
[youtube]kIeFLJQW7qw[/youtube]
[youtube]QPO66KtB5ic[/youtube]
[youtube]9-e8u_4so8M[/youtube]


----------



## 50103 (Oct 16, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> So no story? No visual upgrades like bumpers and spinners? Just roam around?



Donno bout Story man .. but it seems all 40 cars will be unlocked @ the start. U just have to explore the city to find them..  Seems kinda cool


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 16, 2012)

Anorion said:


> wow flipkart offering the same benefits as the official pre-order at 1000 bucks cheaper
> it's cheaper than the download lol




i dont see NFS MW in Origin store
whats the use if pre-order costs 1.5k, its too much, 1000 is reasonable, i'll wait till it hits 1k mark.

BF3 pre-order was around 1.2k with FREE 'Back to Karkand' DLC (worth 600). NFS MW pre order is bull hsit.


----------



## 50103 (Oct 16, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> i dont see NFS MW in Origin store
> whats the use if pre-order costs 1.5k, its too much, 1000 is reasonable, i'll wait till it hits 1k mark.
> 
> BF3 pre-order was around 1.2k with FREE 'Back to Karkand' DLC (worth 600). NFS MW pre order is bull hsit.



It is here 
Download Need for Speed MBuy Need for Speed


----------



## s18000rpm (Oct 16, 2012)

50103 said:


> It is here
> Download Need for Speed MBuy Need for Speed


says


> Product No Longer Available
> 
> Check out one of the products below or Return to the Store



.


----------



## Faun (Oct 16, 2012)

overpriced and I know I wont be playing it for MP.


----------



## 50103 (Oct 16, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> says
> 
> 
> .



Oh Sorry!! was connecting through client proxy.. so got US site.


----------



## topgear (Oct 17, 2012)

Swapnil26sps said:


> @topgear: hey 100 thanks to you. but the price is 600. I have FIFA13 lined up already for 999. Have to ask money from mum. thanks one more time.



you are welcome 



Faun said:


> overpriced and I know I wont be playing it for MP.



same here  pricing under 1k would have been nice - may be they should release a version without MP


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 27, 2012)

Lots of Livestreams of the game today (IGN , Machinima ) ... looks good


----------



## topgear (Oct 27, 2012)

here comes


----------



## gameranand (Oct 27, 2012)

Not much interesting trailer.


----------



## Reloaded (Oct 27, 2012)

Gona try this one for sure.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 27, 2012)

Well as for playing, I'll play this one too but don't know whether I'll like it or not.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Oct 28, 2012)

Check out "Now Playing" video on gamespot.com... Do watch the challenge of hitting billboards - around 15-20 min nto the video... Nice way to invite friends and have fun...


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 28, 2012)

Too much focus on the online portion...NFS is officially dead or what?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Oct 28, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Too much focus on the online portion...NFS is officially dead or what?



Every series is. With EA.


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Too much focus on the online portion...NFS is officially dead or what?



Dead.


----------



## Jripper (Oct 29, 2012)

Now Playing - Need for Speed: Most Wanted (Criterion) - YouTube

Very long video btw.

Gamespot guys playing most wanted. 1 hour 30 min long video -_-


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 29, 2012)

There's night mode too :O

God dammit..the night mode is pissing me off


----------



## sunnyhj (Oct 29, 2012)

Jripper said:


> Now Playing - Need for Speed: Most Wanted (Criterion) - YouTube
> 
> Very long video btw.
> 
> Gamespot guys playing most wanted. 1 hour 30 min long video -_-



From this i can gather that the game will mostly be for online playing...no proper single player like old MW which has a proper storyline..this will be like Hot pursuit with 8 exclusive cars that u can get my beating 8 blacklist members..there will be no proper challenges u need to do in order to race a blacklist member..just select the racer and race him/her.. 

this is more like Hot pursuit with open world. Not a MW.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 29, 2012)

^^ They are using the title Most Wanted to capitalize on the success of the original game and make money out of it . This is nothing like Most Wanted , same thing happened with Hot Pursuit . It would have been better to name it NFS: Burnout .


----------



## sunnyhj (Oct 29, 2012)

Well u know What is now available and the damn game is not even launched yet, there still 4-6 hrs left.. m gonna play this now..see whats what...will tell u guys later if its worth it or not...


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 29, 2012)

@rajatGOD512: exactly, NFS: Burnout is the title, would have gone more famous then, i guess.


----------



## sunnyhj (Oct 29, 2012)

Just played 2 races..this is a mix up of Hot Pursuit and Burnout. GFx are like HP..free roam is like Burnout..there is no F$%king story. just like HP a girl's voice will tell u what needs to be done in the whole game at the start..after that just free roam earn bounty and defeat blacklist members..

No cut-scene explaining the particular driver..u won't even know their identity..just the car they drive. 

I'm disappointed with this game..


Edit : It will be better to view this game as Hot pursuit with free roam..just simple racing and unlocking. if u'll play this as HP or Burnout U'll like this game..Those who expected MW 'reboot' will be disappointed.

P.S    The game requires a good gfx.. m running 6770 at 1360*768 and getting 30-40 fps at everything max..they dip to 26-29 for a sec or two sometimes when gfx intensity increases.


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2012)

So, is this the ugly love child of 'Hot pursuit' married with 'Most wanted'?


----------



## sunnyhj (Oct 29, 2012)

more like 'HP' married to 'Burnout paradise' and having a secret relationship with 'Most wanted'


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2012)

How typical.


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2012)

Isn't that the night mode/scene in that vid reminds NFS:Carbon?


----------



## cyborg47 (Oct 29, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Isn't that the night mode/scene in that vid reminds NFS:Carbon?



Reminded me of Underground 2..such a lovely game. Criterion has insulted both Most Wanted and Underground


----------



## gameranand (Oct 29, 2012)

It actually reminds me of HP 2010.


----------



## sunnyhj (Oct 29, 2012)

there r Soooo many cars in this game and handling feels quite heavy.

Just defeated Blacklist no 10 

One thing i like is that if u burnout enough.. U'r car's Tyre will explode


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 30, 2012)

^^How did you get the game ... it releases on 5th Nov


----------



## duke123 (Oct 30, 2012)

Need for Speed Most Wanted Review - IGN


----------



## akkies_2000 (Oct 31, 2012)

It cannot get a better rating than this. Immediately booked my copy on seeing the rating.

I had skipped The Run so was due to buy this one, dont feel like buying any racing game other than nfs - nostalgic feelings associated with the franchise i guess


----------



## topgear (Oct 31, 2012)

like the IGN review said many will like it because 



> It’s the racing game for people who don’t tend to like racing games



so all the first timers who are thinking of racing games should start with this and then slowly step back untill they reach NFS UG2


----------



## gameranand (Oct 31, 2012)

NFS series is finally dead now. RIP NFS.


----------



## sunnyhj (Oct 31, 2012)

topgear said:


> like the IGN review said many will like it because
> 
> 
> 
> so all the first timers who are thinking of racing games should start with this and then slowly step back untill they reach NFS UG2



LOL..i think the IGN is right...game feels pointless driving most of the time as there is no proper storyline. They should've used another title..but used NFS and MW to get more pple to buy it..graphics are really stunning on par with frostbite 2 used in The run..but still i feel that if there was a better story line the game would've sold more copies..in multiplayer u just go to races with friends and do stuff like in BP with HP intergration..kinda like NFS world.


----------



## Anorion (Oct 31, 2012)

all the best titles are multi player now


----------



## gameranand (Oct 31, 2012)

Well if there is no story and no motivation then like I said before gaming riding on success of NFSMW is pointless.


----------



## anirbandd (Oct 31, 2012)

NFS U n U2 were prolly the best in the series. The first time that we could customize cars.. WoW! and then U2 gave us the chances to tune the engines and ECU... dunno why they dropped it.. it was awesome feature. really gave the sense of illegal underground racing..

RIP NFS. damn EA.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Oct 31, 2012)

gameranand said:


> NFS series is finally dead now. RIP NFS.



nope its not . IMO


----------



## theserpent (Oct 31, 2012)

^^ +1.
NFS U2-9.8/20
NFS MW(05 OR 06)-9.5/10
And then the whole series started falling Carbon was good(though i dint play it) undercover okayish(this was one of the last good ones) then they started focusing on graphics


----------



## iittopper (Oct 31, 2012)

need for speed hot pursuit is my favourite racing game ! although i am not a racing fan , i liked the gameplay too much . This time criterion has focused more on multiplayer than singleplayer , which is good for people who buy the game


----------



## gameranand (Oct 31, 2012)

I am not saying its officially dead. That was sarcasm.


----------



## sunnyhj (Oct 31, 2012)

There has to be a proper single player imo.. yes in multiplayer u can play with frnds and all but thats get's boring after a while..played HP..it was good but after sometime MP got bored..i usually like SP in Racing games with a good storyline..NFS used to about a thrilling story that u complete while enjoying and completing the game..This however was more like Brnt prdise with really good gfx.

Completed the SP of this game and it was ok..not fun as others and was quite easy too... m gonna install my old MW then mod it and play it 

PS : -  If anyone wants i can give the names of top 1-5 blacklist cars..and a screenshot of all the Jackspots (car locations) i found till now.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ea wants to make money ... they say this is the era of social networking and people wanted to be connected with their friends at all times . So , they are socializing their games with multipalyer , its like making a new Farmville of their own , Storyline and FMV are the thing of past and wont work with todays gamers . One thing is certain that this game has capability to attract gamers which have not played much in racing genre .


----------



## rider (Nov 1, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> NFS U n U2 were prolly the best in the series. The first time that we could customize cars.. WoW! and then U2 gave us the chances to tune the engines and ECU... dunno why they dropped it.. it was awesome feature. really gave the sense of illegal underground racing..
> 
> RIP NFS. damn EA.



I agree NFS underground series is the best ever. After that carbon was okay, undercover was cool specially the action and music. God knows why they made shift series? NFS The Run was okay, quite boring in the middle.


----------



## topgear (Nov 1, 2012)

Anorion said:


> all the best titles are multi player now





iittopper said:


> need for speed hot pursuit is my favourite racing game ! although i am not a racing fan , i liked the gameplay too much . This time criterion has focused more on multiplayer than singleplayer , which is good for people who buy the game



well, I can't say that this is one of the best NFS game ... and what about Dishonored then  - a good game with no MP ...

if there's no importance of  SP the NFS series should be renamed as NFS MP  Year No. ie 2012 and so on .. thus each year we will be able to get a shiny new NFS game ....


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 1, 2012)

I really like Criterion games. forget story, forget customization. Its all about hard racing and takedown. Story matters sometimes and i wish there is a proper way to deal with Blacklist (just like MW 2005) rather than just scoring more points will increase your blacklist no. But Burnout too was without any story and most simply hate the DJ. And EA is trying to turn most games into MP and in a racing game, mixing story + MP will only make it confusing.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 1, 2012)

Better to leave a series rather than making fun of it.


----------



## sunnyhj (Nov 1, 2012)

u know what they should've done? create a whole new series if they wanted all multiplayer racing game..they should've left NFS alone..its better sometimes to not change a series completely and just add stuff to it. they could've made a more interesting and appealing singleplayer and then add whole new multiplayer to it.. oh well..its their series and they can do what they want..lets see how much they are going to sell this and how many are going to like it..i hope not much so that they will realize the imp of SP and next time do a better job and not just focus on GFX


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 1, 2012)

Having a story for racing games is pointless, no offence to people who want to have one, I will appreciate developers if they get a good story into the game. It worked in the days of UG2 and Most Wanted, but the same kind of stories won't work now, look at what happened with RUN.
Instead, developers can use a good progression system (UG2 and MW again  ) rather than having all the cars unlocked right from the beginning. Having a progression system lets the players chase after something rather than just playing casually(which EA has been focusing on too much lately).


----------



## gameranand (Nov 1, 2012)

Even Dirt and Grid were very good in progression. They didn't had any story but still a kind of attraction that you'll play until the end.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 1, 2012)

Dirt 3 is definitely one of the best racing games i have played IMO. Gymkhana!! \m/
 havent played GRID. 

and Shift?? well.. its a shame on the Idea of creating NFS games.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 1, 2012)

^ You should play grid. It is terrific!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 1, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Having a story for racing games is pointless, no offence to people who want to have one, I will appreciate developers if they get a good story into the game. It worked in the days of UG2 and Most Wanted, but the same kind of stories won't work now, look at what happened with RUN.
> Instead, developers can use a good progression system (UG2 and MW again  ) rather than having all the cars unlocked right from the beginning. Having a progression system lets the players chase something rather than just playing casually(which EA has been focusing on too much lately).



This. Stories in racing games always turns out cheesy. Pure racing, like this game, is better than a facepalm.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 1, 2012)

hmmm.. will do. i have it, but didnt play it yet.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 1, 2012)

started playing the game ! gameplay is ok , not better than most wanted and hot pursuit but better than run . Only problem is @ 1440x900 my 560ti struggle to play the game at highest setting , frames fluctuate from 26-60 , sometime i feel a little lag . dont know how much frame it will give at full hd when i buy new monitor


----------



## Faun (Nov 1, 2012)

^^your processor ?


----------



## iittopper (Nov 1, 2012)

core i3 2120


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 1, 2012)

Wait for the patch, the PC version isn't optimized so well, even if you have a 680 or anything like that. Until then, you can try reducing the reflections and shadows to medium and play. I got around 30fps on average and went down till 15fps on some places 
These performance issues make me laugh at Criterion, remember they made a statement about the PC version running on dx11 and that it boosts the performance upto 300%...epic lol!

There are some good things too, the game looks super pretty on high settings, better than Dirt 3, and the handling is very similar to the original mostwanted.


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 2, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/St3Fn.jpg?1


----------



## Anorion (Nov 2, 2012)

lol, so what burnout paradise on xbl trumps over this thing? give it a few updates, it will catch on


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 2, 2012)

theserpent said:


> ^^ +1.
> NFS U2-9.8/20
> *NFS MW(05 OR 06)-9.5/10*
> And then the whole series started falling Carbon was good(though i dint play it) undercover okayish(this was one of the last good ones) then they started focusing on graphics



He meant NFS series started dying a slow death after that one.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 2, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Wait for the patch, the PC version isn't optimized so well, even if you have a 680 or anything like that. Until then, you can try reducing the reflections and shadows to medium and play. I got around 30fps on average and went down till 15fps on some places
> These performance issues make me laugh at Criterion, remember they made a statement about the PC version running on dx11 and that it boosts the performance upto 300%...epic lol!
> 
> There are some good things too, the game looks super pretty on high settings, better than Dirt 3, and the handling is very similar to the original mostwanted.



yes , it seems like game is very buggy , people with ati 6950 , 7850 are also facing frame rate drop issues , but atleast they should have given option for vsync and anti aliasing . Look like we have to wait for the patch .


----------



## Jripper (Nov 2, 2012)

Am getting around 30 FPS at 1080p but its not consistent. Massive frame drops at some places to even 15-17 fps 

Some of the tracks in the game are really good,car handling sharp. And there is epic thrill of finding a new car just waiting for you in open/hidden spaces.
Found around 49 jackspots in 2 hours 
Races feel insanely fast and furious,driving over every single thing!! X_x
But easy drive's mod on the fly could have been implemented better. on the fly modding is not possible and I end up crashing most of the time. :\
Overall..its not too bad,but could have been a whole lot better.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 2, 2012)

i feel little lag for frames < 30 , so i keep it above 40 , overclocked 560ti which helped a little , now frame rate not drop below 40 , it remain between 40-60 .


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 2, 2012)

Those who are getting low FPS , try to OFF the HEADLIGHT SHADOWS in the graphics setting , also there is no Vsync ! for me also experiencing the fluctuating FPS 60 to 15 & 45 to 68 like that dono wats the problem . But anyway the game is pretty playable .


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 2, 2012)

According to me, the game is bullsh*t and horrible, not worth buying.... they have made a burnout but not nfs...   criterion and ea sucks!!!!
The game is totally pointless and every 2 sec you face a f***ing crash which is irritating... 
May the game gets reviews bad enough needed to shut down criterion games... 


[NOTE: The words written here are my personal thoughts about the product and is not directed towards any comment or any person in this thread]


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 2, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> [NOTE: The words written here are my personal thoughts about the product and is not directed towards any comment or any person in this thread]



lol..


----------



## iittopper (Nov 2, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> getting 60+fps, but the game is bullsh*t and horrible, not worth buying.... they have made a burnout but not nfs...   criterion and ea sucks!!!!
> The game is totally pointless and every 2 sec you face a f***ing crash which is irritating...
> May the game gets reviews bad enough needed to shut down criterion games...
> 
> ...



i highly doubt getting 60+ fps with core 2 duo + amd 6870 unless you are playing at 1024x768 or lower resolution


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 2, 2012)

Graphics look good but I don't think it wud match up with Burnout paradise


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 2, 2012)

iittopper said:


> i highly doubt getting 60+ fps with core 2 duo + amd 6870 unless you are playing at 1024x768 or lower resolution



i'll post screenshots for you... resolution is 1600*900.

I am now running on windows 8 pro , which I am sure is responsible for the performance boost in gaming...


----------



## iittopper (Nov 2, 2012)

^^ you getting constant 60 fps or it drop sometime??


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm getting 50-60fps with all high and at 1440x900. 

*Flamesuit on* This game's awesome! Only difference with this and '05 MW is that there are no cutscenes and cheesy acting and no faces. That's it! The thing is you gotta get to the top of the list with a lady guiding you (err... no face. ). Graphics are terrific. As the reviews say, this game is quality. 

The sounds of the cars are mind-boggling, as a car enthusiast, I can say the sounds are spot-on. Evading cops ain't easy this time, level 2 guys will bring you down to your knees. That's 'cause the physics are not at all arcade. You can't bring your car to 0 from 250 in about 2 seconds. Same goes for turning *koff* GRID *koff*. This game is for those who love cars like nothing else. This game's just cars, cars and more cars. *AWESOME* cars, that is. Great thing Criterion did is, you get a Carrera S from the start. Not some sloppy Golf GTI or 240SX. 

Some sad things are, you can't use the environment to stop cops like we did in '05 MW. (That's a good thing for me). And... that, no story. Buhell, awesome cars are awesome.

cybo: You'll love this. 

EDIT: Uuhh... *Flamesuit off*


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 2, 2012)

apologies, I've checked again and its not constant, ...
I am getting 30-35 fps.... avg.30 
and 60 I get sometime when I drive Porsche, when I went to mountains I got 57 with Porsche but it suddenly drops...
the lowest I seen was 26 fps.. 
I can say now that there are some locations where I am getting around 60...   but 30 fps truly is the avg. rate on my pc...


----------



## iittopper (Nov 2, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> apologies, I've checked again and its not constant, ...
> I am getting 30-35 fps.... avg.30
> and 60 I get sometime when I drive Porsche, when I went to mountains I got 57 with Porsche but it suddenly drops...
> the lowest I seen was 26 fps..
> I can say now that there are some locations where I am getting around 60...   but 30 fps truly is the avg. rate on my pc...



yes ! that was exactly i m thinking , wish there was vsync option



NVIDIAGeek said:


> I'm getting 50-60fps with all high and at 1440x900.
> 
> *Flamesuit on* This game's awesome! Only difference with this and '05 MW is that there are no cutscenes and cheesy acting and no faces. That's it! The thing is you gotta get to the top of the list with a lady guiding you (err... no face. ). Graphics are terrific. As the reviews say, this game is quality.
> 
> ...



yes environment destruction is missing , which was the best thing in most wanted , what is your pc specs?


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 2, 2012)

iittopper said:


> yes ! that was exactly i m thinking , wish there was vsync option
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 2, 2012)

iittopper said:


> yes ! that was exactly i m thinking , wish there was vsync option
> 
> 
> 
> yes environment destruction is missing , which was the best thing in most wanted , what is your pc specs?



HD5850, Phenom II X4 955 & 4GB DDR3.


----------



## d3p (Nov 2, 2012)

German TV AD of NFS Mostwanted.

[youtube]zNN6qZ0GUMU[/youtube]


----------



## Flash (Nov 2, 2012)

I like the way, they combined real & rendered together!


----------



## gameranand (Nov 2, 2012)

Oh boy no environmental damage ?? That sucks.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 2, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Oh boy no environmental damage ?? That sucks.



Err... you still can make lamp posts and post boxes fall.


----------



## sunnyhj (Nov 2, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> every 2 sec you face a f***ing crash which is irritating...



Don't worry..play a little more u'll get used to the car handling in this game and will be able to avoid crashes.. use handbrake and brake both for fast stopping an press brake and handbrake once to start the drift in high speeds 




NVIDIAGeek said:


> Err... you still can make lamp posts and post boxes fall.



LOL...but that's not in our control  there are just so much of these that they gets destroyed whether we want them or not 

And m actually finishing off 2nd Blacklist for the second time..n now that i know the map pretty well..i can evade cops easily so no need to destroy environment.
If u play this game for sometime u'll start to like it..there's just one problem..when u complete a car level..i.e complete all the races of the car and then try to do the same with another car of the same tier. u get most of the time the same race track..not even a little bit of change.. eg. aventador and veyron

For those u can't seem to get cops of their backs u can try a trick, go to the nearest bodyshop when u'r in cooldown. and go through it again and again..everytime u go through it a heat level will drop..its fast and effective. or try switching cars when in cooldown.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 2, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Oh boy no environmental damage ?? That sucks.



Its there, and its much better than the environmental damage in most of the arcade racers, and....the objects dont disappear after crashing, lol!
And trust me, you wouldn't want those set pieces to stop the cops, its kinda distracting.



NVIDIAGeek said:


> I'm getting 50-60fps with all high and at 1440x900.
> 
> *Flamesuit on* This game's awesome! Only difference with this and '05 MW is that there are no cutscenes and cheesy acting and no faces. That's it! The thing is you gotta get to the top of the list with a lady guiding you (err... no face. ). Graphics are terrific. As the reviews say, this game is quality.
> 
> ...



Yeah, like I already said, I'm liking the game too. Its just that the lack of visual customization keeps bothering me 

PS- Don't..even..mention..GRID, like it or not but for me, that game is the king daddy of racers


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Nov 2, 2012)

> The game is totally pointless and every 2 sec you face a f***ing crash which is irritating...



I agree on that point ive played it too and it sucksss!!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 2, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> The game is totally pointless and every 2 sec you face a f***ing crash which is irritating...



Or may be you should drive a little more carefully.


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 2, 2012)

and Since when the need for speed games started involvement of careful driving????
I expected a game atleast 50% of original nfs in quality...  the driving back there was reckless and speedy!!!
but what I am seeing here is another BURNOUT PARADISE, I mean seriously wtf???
They have made a burnout with some additional features (car modding and nothing else)...   
and talking about car upgrades, they have added this feature like there is no upgrade feature available in game.... I MISS THose MOMENTS I SPENT IN UPGRADING CARS IN NFSMW 2005, and modifying visuals, applying new paints, vinlys...  
and the driving controls suck!!!   and I was expecting a game full of speed and nitrous where you don't have to care about anything (YOUR CAR GETTING CRASHED), 
well whatever, I expected a game like original nfsmw and not another burnout paradise...

*NOTE: everything written above is my own personal thoughts about the product and no words are directed towards/ against any user or any comment...*


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 2, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> and Since when the need for speed games started involvement of careful driving????


In the arcade racers? never. And if you don't want to drive carefully, well you crash 


> I expected a game atleast 50% of original nfs in quality...  the driving back there was reckless and speedy!!!



It is equally reckless and speedy, in fact, its way more reckless and speedy than any of the previous NFS titles, make some progress in the game without complaining, you understand what I'm saying.



> but what I am seeing here is another BURNOUT PARADISE, I mean seriously wtf???
> They have made a burnout with some additional features (car modding and nothing else)...


Nope, totally disagree about that. The only game that the gameplay reminds of when playing this game is, the original Most Wanted and a little bit of Burnout, but whats wrong with that anyway  . Its clearly a very good successor to the original. There are downsides in the other areas, but in terms of gameplay, its that Perfect NFS gameplay! 


> and talking about car upgrades, they have added this feature like there is no upgrade feature available in game.... I MISS THose MOMENTS I SPENT IN UPGRADING CARS IN NFSMW 2005, and modifying visuals, applying new paints, vinlys...


Agreed. That and the performance issues are my only complaints. Hopefully, EA might green light an Underground sequel, or atleast a street racer with tons of customization. And I also wonder why isn't any other racing games developer is trying something like Underground, sad 



> and the driving controls suck!!!   and I was expecting a game full of speed and nitrous where you don't have to care about anything (YOUR CAR GETTING CRASHED),


This one is a pretty weird complaint 
What happens when you drive reckless in the original Most Wanted? you crash, and then you get delayed in the race. That's pretty much the same thing happening in the new Most Wanted, you crash, slow down and get delayed, and return back to the race..atleast the delay time is very low in this one 
You crash in the original Most wanted, you pretty much lose the race, period! But this one at least gives you a chance to come back and win.



> well whatever, I expected a game like original nfsmw and not another burnout paradise...



Aside from the lack of customization and story mode, this is pretty much a Most Wanted game. C'mon man, you're complaining too much. This is by far the best looking racing game on PC, killer AI(both Cops and racers), handling is amazing just like a most wanted game, online mode etc. Even I am pretty disappointed about the downsides but that isn't stopping me enjoying this game..

I might buy this one, may be after the price goes down to 1k or something.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Nov 3, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> I might buy this one, may be after the price goes down to 1k or something.



Highly unlikely in near future. I thought about it but then check the price of NFS The Run, its still the same - around 1250.


----------



## Anorion (Nov 3, 2012)

well... if you have a mobile, you can get it for like 350 bucks
waiting for a price drop tho , expect one around xmas


----------



## topgear (Nov 3, 2012)

reading all the positive comments about the game changed my mind a little - I might try out this game


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 3, 2012)

getting 35-60 fps .... duh ... But I am loving the game


----------



## damngoodman999 (Nov 3, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> getting 35-60 fps .... duh ... But I am loving the game



What resolution r u playing ? also can u tell me the settings ?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 3, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Its there, and its much better than the environmental damage in most of the arcade racers, and....the objects dont disappear after crashing, lol!
> And trust me, you wouldn't want those set pieces to stop the cops, its kinda distracting.


I'll play only because of you and if I don't like it then I'm gonna kick your @$$.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 3, 2012)

damngoodman999 said:


> What resolution r u playing ? also can u tell me the settings ?



Res. 1920x1080  , High Res Textures : ON , Motion Blur : High , shadow level : high , headlight shadow : off , ambient occlusion : med , reflection , geometry , vfx detail : all high , Light Scattering : on


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 3, 2012)

gameranand said:


> I'll play only because of you and if I don't like it then I'm gonna kick your @$$.



LOL..that's cool. Beat atleast 4 most wanted racers before posting your opinions, that's when things pick up the pace


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 3, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/1oxuQ.jpg


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 3, 2012)

whats the mechanism of losing cops in this game?
do you simply out run them (gta4?) ?


----------



## SunnyGamingHD2 (Nov 3, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> whats the mechanism of losing cops in this game?
> do you simply out run them (gta4?) ?



Formula to lose cops= Nitro(Pro)+Shortcuts+Careful Driving(Less crashing).


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 3, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> whats the mechanism of losing cops in this game?
> do you simply out run them (gta4?) ?



alt+f4


----------



## Jripper (Nov 3, 2012)

^ Ahahahahahaha


----------



## gameranand (Nov 3, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> LOL..that's cool. Beat atleast 4 most wanted racers before posting your opinions, that's when things pick up the pace



Will do Commander. 



Shivam24 said:


> alt+f4


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 3, 2012)

It is quite difficult to lose cops when it gets to 5 or more heat level ... I have been able to evade only one , I havent played it that much , this might be a reason of my failure to loose the cops ... I have played 3 hours and in which 1 hour is occupied by one pursuit - me in a r8 (stock) .


----------



## tkin (Nov 3, 2012)

Somethings wrong with this game, first of all the performance sucks, I have a 580 and 2600k and @ 1680x1050 I have occasional hitching, like its skipping, not smooth, it feels dead wrong, nfs hot pursuit hit this dead on, it was smooth with all the action on screen, but this is utter cr@p, what's with the hitching, after the patch even nfs run played dead smooth.

Second is the steering sensitivity, I can't light tap the controls and swerve away from an upcoming cars, basically I can't dodge cars as effectively as in Hot Pursuit or in NFSMW, I need to hit the left/right arrow keys a little back and give wide berth to upcoming cars, this is realistic but if I wanted realistic I'd got with F1 or DiRT, not this, I wanted a fun arcade racer, not this.

Finally, they call tapping a key customizing? Where's the the customization garage? And this game needs a look back key bad, just to admire the cars.

A real half ass pc port, plus the gameplay isn't anything like MW, this is burnout paradise with a performance issue, this game can't be called MW without f'n speedbrakers.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 3, 2012)

^^ just turn off the ambient occlusion , i am getting 60 fps constant .

and I think this game is hella lot of better than hot pursuit , but its my opinion.


----------



## tkin (Nov 3, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^^ just turn off the ambient occlusion , i am getting 60 fps constant .
> 
> and I think this game is hella lot of better than hot pursuit , but its my opinion.


Meh, beating cops ain't fun, just drive around till you lose them? Atleast there should had been some speedbreakers.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm surprised a lot of people compare the gameplay to Burnout. The cars in Burnout didn't feel so heavy and slightly realistic as in this one, Burnout was way more arcade than MW. May be those guys should go back and play the original Most Wanted and see how the gameplay is. The original MW was known for super heavy weighing cars  the new one brings that back very well.



s18000rpm said:


> whats the mechanism of losing cops in this game?
> do you simply out run them (gta4?) ?



Its the same, minus those set piece environments from the original most wanted. The cops are difficult to beat, but not as level 6 cops from the original.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 4, 2012)

Well I would say its a mixed bag. Some are hating this game and some are liking this game.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 4, 2012)

are the AI racers heavy like tank or can you ram them onto traffic /spin them out?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 4, 2012)

s18000rpm said:


> are the AI racers heavy like tank or can you ram them onto traffic /spin them out?



Combination of Burnout and Most Wanted 2005. The crash mechanics from Burnout returns, hitting the AI racers on their ass pushes them away crashing them into the wall depending on how far it is from the car. But on the side ways, the cars feel heavy, Most Wanted-ish. Its a cool mechanic though, doesn't waste time with those slow motion crash scenes, you just get the info on the screen about it. Good thing is that this crash mechanic does not make the racing easy in any way.

I never got a chance to deliberately push the AI racers on to the traffic, just got lucky some times. The racing is so damn fast that you can't even pull off moves like those.

PS- To the haters, or unhappy gamers, you can still go back and play the original Most Wanted, its still an amazing game.
Its just that with all the modernization in the racing games, the progression might feel a little sluggish, so get a finished game save file and play 



tkin said:


> Second is the steering sensitivity, I can't light tap the controls and swerve away from an upcoming cars, basically I can't dodge cars as effectively as in Hot Pursuit or in NFSMW, I need to hit the left/right arrow keys a little back and give wide berth to upcoming cars, this is realistic but if I wanted realistic I'd got with F1 or DiRT, not this, I wanted a fun arcade racer, not this.



Get a controller, evading the traffic at high speed with the controller is so awesome! 


Here's a video I took using FRAPS. Its low-res, so stay away from the full screen option 

[youtube]wmxuL8H18ZQ[/youtube]


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 4, 2012)

^^ Finally Someone ...... Thank You


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 4, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> ^^ Finally Someone ...... Thank You



np..I ll post some more, with more corners. That video above felt like a drag race.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 4, 2012)

Well,, game is okay for me, just one complaint is the fact that they should have modified the crashes part of the game. Tough cops,SUV whinos and roadblocks do not go along with feeble rides that crash and get taken down so easily. 
It is annoying when you hit a cop roadblock and your car gets crashed and stuck in the roadblock -_- 
Realistic,but then again,this is supposed to be an arcade racer :\ Loved how you could just ram a roadblock and send the cop cars flying in the original MW  That MW had invincible cars. Never got totalled. |m| xDD

P.S:- I can never play a racing game with a controller. Couldn't do it with run,most wanted(previous),dirt etc. But in this one I found it easier to use a controller than my keyboard  Hail the X360 controller xD


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 4, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well I would say its a mixed bag. Some are hating this game and some are liking this game.



People who like racing games are liking it. People who like '05 MW and think this is like that, are hating it. Period.



cyborg47 said:


> Get a controller, evading the traffic at high speed with the controller is so awesome!
> 
> Here's a video I took using FRAPS. Its low-res, so stay away from the full screen option
> 
> [youtube]wmxuL8H18ZQ[/youtube]



You played this with a controller?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 4, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> You played this with a controller?



X360 controller, yeah.


----------



## amjath (Nov 4, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> X360 controller, yeah.


I find playing difficult with xbox controller even for medium difficulty race may be cause I'm new with controller.

It's annoying to see crash replays again and again


----------



## tkin (Nov 4, 2012)

I hate the FPS issues, if its 60 its fine, if it drops to even 50 it sort of skips frames, as if its hitching, variable framerate isn't anything new, I had it in Crysis 2, played like butter even when FPS dropped(maxed out tess and everything), its the FPS issues that bug me, for some reason the game can't handle variable framerate at all. It just skips the frames instead and the controls lag like hell, and in a racing game its unacceptable, and cop chases are boring, and hell easy, I just went through a level 6 chase, easy pickings, long but easy, and except swat cars you can ram everything.

One thing that bugs me, there is nothing to lose but Sp when you get busted, so where's the fun in that, if I don't stand to lose anything, why the hell would I even care? I was in a chase, saw a new car, got busted intentionally to try the car, as if nothing happened, wtf? The stakes are not too low, there are no stakes.

*www.neogaf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=497553&page=7


----------



## iittopper (Nov 4, 2012)

^^ yes i completely agree about fps issue and cop chase , so instead of running from the cops i just get busted as i got nothing to loose . And its hard to beleive that it is giving fps issue on powerful gpu like 580 , really a bad port . Need patch ASAP before i finish the game


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ccExJwUWHjA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2012)

so, you dont lose your car (impound), or money when you get busted?
btw, make video of a chase man


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> alt+f4



zing.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 5, 2012)

If only they'd rename this to Burnout Paradise 2, it'd be Racing GOTY. lol.

This game's for cars, not Most Wanted.



s18000rpm said:


> so, you dont lose your car (impound), or money when you get busted?
> btw, make video of a chase man



No money in this game. Find a car, drive it. trololol.



tkin said:


> Finally, they call tapping a key customizing? Where's the the customization garage? And this game needs a look back key bad, just to admire the cars.



Trudat.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 5, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> If only they'd rename this to Burnout Paradise 2, it'd be Racing GOTY. lol.
> 
> This game's for cars, not Most Wanted.



Yeah you are right about that. They are just spoiling the name of NFS by mixing it with Burnout. Burnout is Burnout and NFS is NFS. They are mixing and serving in name of NFS.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 5, 2012)

the gameplay is no that bad...also the little effects they have put together are good. But one thing If you notice....when you are ahead in the race...you are likely to get slammed into the traffic..suddenly a car appears crossing and also certain random building corners.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 5, 2012)

too many traffic crash , i hate that


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> No money in this game. Find a car, drive it. trololol.
> 
> .


what do you mean 'find a car, drive it'?
is this like Sleeping Dogs/Driver San Franco car jacking thing?

i'm sorry, but i'm on very tight 3G data connection right now, thanks to Windows 8, so cant search/watch review videos


----------



## d3p (Nov 5, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> [youtube]wmxuL8H18ZQ[/youtube]





cyborg47 said:


> [YOUTUBE]ccExJwUWHjA[/YOUTUBE]




Cool Upload & Nice driving too.

Looks like the AI & taming the cars will be more challenging.


----------



## Reloaded (Nov 5, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> [YOUTUBE]ccExJwUWHjA[/YOUTUBE]



good driving skills


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 6, 2012)

Did I just see the car changed? WTH?


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 6, 2012)

*i.imgur.com/VoNqP.jpg


----------



## Jripper (Nov 6, 2012)

^ Really nice post.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 6, 2012)

^saw that in reddit.
btw, in last frame, 1980's 911 Turbo :O
now i'm surely gonna try this game. 

also wth EA's marketing, why is the game in Origin(download) costing the same as DVD?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 6, 2012)

So anyone playing it on PSN??
Add me my ID is 
niku4186


----------



## iittopper (Nov 6, 2012)

really nice photos .... When i was in third standard , me ,my dad and my sister used to beat each other score in need for speed ( 2003) .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 6, 2012)

SHIFT 2 has the best graphics. Can't wait for pCARS.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 6, 2012)

ithehappy said:


> Did I just see the car changed? WTH?



The colour? Yeah the paint job is instant, also works as an evading strategy from the cops 



NVIDIAGeek said:


> SHIFT 2 has the best graphics.



NO! Most Wanted beats it!


----------



## gameranand (Nov 6, 2012)

Both Shift 2 and MW has different graphics. I don't know how, I can't explain it but they have kinda different taste.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 6, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Both Shift 2 and MW has different graphics. I don't know how, I can't explain it but they have kinda different taste.



Yeah, but technically the new MW is superior, the geometry detail, high res textures, physics(debris) and lighting are all done very well


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 6, 2012)

how is game play ?


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 7, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> The colour? Yeah the paint job is instant, also works as an evading strategy from the cops


Oh! Thanks for informing. I was confused.


----------



## topgear (Nov 7, 2012)

hit heat level 3 and escaped from the pursuit - ramming cops cars, dodging roadblocks ( actually smashing ), felt great as always  but while on racing and driving the car I can't control it swiftly _ I mean the left/right turn not working good with KB - even Run was better than this when it comes to controlling car - may be I should give it some more try ........


----------



## Gollum (Nov 7, 2012)

Guys anyone playing this on PSN???
>the game looks stunning on PS3 at 1080p


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2012)

Itching to try this soon. It's been months or years since I tried any car racing game.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 7, 2012)

Is this game even worth playing when there isn't a story in it??!?!?


----------



## amjath (Nov 7, 2012)

topgear said:


> hit heat level 3 and escaped from the pursuit - ramming cops cars, dodging roadblocks ( actually smashing ), felt great as always  but while on racing and driving the car I can't control it swiftly _ I mean the left/right turn not working good with KB - even Run was better than this when it comes to controlling car - may be I should give it some more try ........



I crossed level 6 and successfully evaded, its not a big issue in MW 2012. Even if u tires gets busted u can actually drive . 

Well I use Xbox 360 Controller I feel it is not as comfortable as Keyboard. While beating Most wanted Shelby I played half game with controller and second half game with keyboard  
MW2012 is very difficult to play even medium difficulty games


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 7, 2012)

amjath said:


> I crossed level 6 and successfully evaded, its not a big issue in MW 2012. Even if u tires gets busted u can actually drive .



LOL..that's true. And yeah, the cops as a whole, aren't as difficult as they were in the original Most Wanted, but the individual AI is pretty good in this game.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 7, 2012)

the game is how much GB ? setup file


----------



## Faun (Nov 7, 2012)

5-6GB


----------



## iittopper (Nov 7, 2012)

Is this game have better graphics than forza3/forza 4 ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 7, 2012)

iittopper said:


> Is this game have better graphics than forza3/forza 4 ?



on the consoles? I think Forza is better, not so sure though. On PC, right now, MW is the best looking PC racer.


----------



## tkin (Nov 7, 2012)

topgear said:


> hit heat level 3 and escaped from the pursuit - ramming cops cars, dodging roadblocks ( actually smashing ), felt great as always  but while on racing and driving the car I can't control it swiftly _ I mean the left/right turn not working good with KB - even Run was better than this when it comes to controlling car - may be I should give it some more try ........


This....

There is a lag, you can't light tap and dodge vehicles, plus vehicles do not stabilize after a swerve.


----------



## dan4u (Nov 7, 2012)

Idk, I got kinda fed up of nfs after the 2010 Hot pursuit, they all seem bloody similar after some time


----------



## Jripper (Nov 7, 2012)

I found the keyboard controls sucked in this game. However, things were absolutely awesome with an x360 controller.  I have never been able to play racing games on a controller but this game seemed more superb with the controller.


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 7, 2012)

MW2 is an awesome game. Nice cars and gameplay. Anybody know how to run NFS 2 on Windows 7?


----------



## tkin (Nov 7, 2012)

Game is getting boring, today went though a level 6 chase, which was cr@p:

1: When in cooldown you have to wait to empty all 6 bars, which is impossible at a stretch, this is unfair, as when police are busting you they take the same time at any level.
2: How the hell does a swat car move that fast, suvs that chased and caught my upgraded Alpha Romeo in seconds? And at one time two swat barricades blocked two sides of same road, no way to escape, I had to trash my car against a barricade to go through.
3: No speedbrakers, cop chase is just a chase, boring as hell.
4: F'n large text in middle of screen, I was evading cops, big @$$ floating text on screen(heat level increased) and bam, I ended up ramming a divider, who is dumb enough not to notice heat level increasing????
5: Races are way too easy, I did some races today, hard, easy enough, beat 3 mw cars, again easy.


----------



## topgear (Nov 8, 2012)

tkin said:


> This....
> 
> There is a lag, you can't light tap and dodge vehicles, plus vehicles do not stabilize after a swerve.



any fix for this ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 8, 2012)

topgear said:


> any fix for this ?



Buying a Controller


----------



## amjath (Nov 8, 2012)

tkin said:


> Game is getting boring, today went though a level 6 chase, which was cr@p:
> 
> 1: When in cooldown you have to wait to empty all 6 bars, which is impossible at a stretch, this is unfair, as when police are busting you they take the same time at any level.
> 2: How the hell does a swat car move that fast, suvs that chased and caught my upgraded Alpha Romeo in seconds? And at one time two swat barricades blocked two sides of same road, no way to escape, I had to trash my car against a barricade to go through.
> ...



 i play more than 5 times to finish medium race @ 1st position, I think u r the best racer.
Again  couldn't go near the MW racer with mercedes, can u help me on this how to beat him


----------



## SIDDHARTH.BEAM (Nov 8, 2012)

tkin said:


> Game is getting boring, today went though a level 6 chase, which was cr@p:
> 
> 1: When in cooldown you have to wait to empty all 6 bars, which is impossible at a stretch, this is unfair, as when police are busting you they take the same time at any level.
> 2: How the hell does a swat car move that fast, suvs that chased and caught my upgraded Alpha Romeo in seconds? And at one time two swat barricades blocked two sides of same road, no way to escape, I had to trash my car against a barricade to go through.
> ...



Did you finished the whole game?


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2012)

Played for few minutes. I think I like this game. Finding other cars is fun. Found Gallardo and few Porshe.

It feels like Burnout but with more realistic driving. Graphics are better than any racing game I played.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 8, 2012)

amjath said:


> i play more than 5 times to finish medium race @ 1st position, I think u r the best racer.
> Again  couldn't go near the MW racer with mercedes, can u help me on this how to beat him



Upgrade your car, unlock them if you haven't. There are very few upgrades you can add to a certain car, so it should be easy to mod it to the highest leve.

The difficulty isn't really in beating the AI racers, but a lot of it is about keeping the balance on the road, and the AI racers will always catch up and push you away, crashing you..which is unavoidable at high speed. Also, the cop cars are a pain in the ass at higher heat levels, they over take you and leave spike strips which can also be unavoidable at high speed. Not just the racers, but the environments can be your biggest enemies in the game, so gotta be careful about that too.


----------



## Nighthawk12 (Nov 8, 2012)

What is the story about?
Do we have blacklists or what?


----------



## abhidev (Nov 8, 2012)

yes...we have a blacklist


----------



## amjath (Nov 8, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Upgrade your car, unlock them if you haven't. There are very few upgrades you can add to a certain car, so it should be easy to mod it to the highest leve.
> 
> The difficulty isn't really in beating the AI racers, but a lot of it is about keeping the balance on the road, and the AI racers will always catch up and push you away, crashing you..which is unavoidable at high speed. Also, the cop cars are a pain in the ass at higher heat levels, they over take you and leave spike strips which can also be unavoidable at high speed. Not just the racers, but the environments can be your biggest enemies in the game, so gotta be careful about that too.



U are damn right dude, everything around me in this MW is enemy even small tree to small lamp post . I ll practice more on free run then ll race


----------



## Faun (Nov 8, 2012)

Nighthawk12 said:


> What is the story about?
> Do we have blacklists or what?



I dont see any story. You drive up to an intersection and begin the races there. But that might be because I only played for first 15-20 minutes.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 8, 2012)

Not intersections necessarily. each car has 5 about 5 races.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 8, 2012)

Which car is good in term of handling and acceleration


----------



## Jripper (Nov 8, 2012)

^ Try the alra romeo concept car, the porche carrera 911, the gallardo, subaru cosworth imprezza, lan evo X

I found these cars superb in terms of handling and acceleration  But I played with an x360 controller.

Presently driving an aventador. It is a beast!


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 8, 2012)

^^ yup aventador feels really heavy .


----------



## gameranand (Nov 8, 2012)

Lamborghini Aventador ??


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 8, 2012)

yes ... why are you questioning ???


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 8, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ Try the alra romeo concept car, the porche carrera 911, the gallardo, subaru cosworth imprezza, lan evo X
> 
> I found these cars superb in terms of handling and acceleration  But I played with an x360 controller.
> 
> Presently driving an aventador. It is a beast!



I'm also driving Aventador and only feel this car having good handling, and droved porche carrera 911 turbo, the gallardo, audi spider, car looks formula one and other. I'm playing NFS after long time, last time I played NFS Carbon. When  first I was driving  Porche feel like I'm totally noob can't control the car even using 360 controller. So just clearing my mind and best thing is to do just ask you guys. Thanks.


rajatGod512 said:


> ^^ yup aventador feels really heavy .



+1



gameranand said:


> Lamborghini Aventador ??



Yes


----------



## Jripper (Nov 8, 2012)

^ Try a car called the BAC mono. that has terrific control. and super acceleration. top speed is a bit low. It is probably the F1 like car you are talking about.

Another good car is the one Mclaren which a blacklist rival drives. Don't remember which one.
McLaren MP4-12C

I beat the aventador using this one


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 9, 2012)

Jripper said:


> ^ Try a car called the BAC mono. that has terrific control. and super acceleration. top speed is a bit low. It is probably the F1 like car you are talking about.
> 
> Another good car is the one Mclaren which a blacklist rival drives. Don't remember which one.
> McLaren MP4-12C
> ...



I d used Gallardo to beat the Aventador.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 9, 2012)

^^ me too and then aventador to beat veyron


----------



## Jripper (Nov 9, 2012)

^ Yeah i used the aventador to beat the bugatti as well 
Tried with the ford sv pickup truck just for the lulz xDD
He probably completed the race twice before I reached the finish line (kidding  )


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> yes ... why are you questioning ???



Because I was confused.


----------



## akkies_2000 (Nov 9, 2012)

Got my game today, played couple of races... I find it very difficult to shift my attention away from road onto the map, always end up crashing... How do u guys manage to take the correct turn during a race?


----------



## gameranand (Nov 9, 2012)

Well if you ask me, I see road for an instant and then map. I kind of make a sync between these two to drive normally in any racing games.  Don't worry you'll get used to it.


----------



## tkin (Nov 9, 2012)

amjath said:


> i play more than 5 times to finish medium race @ 1st position, I think u r the best racer.
> Again  couldn't go near the MW racer with mercedes, can u help me on this how to beat him


I had more issues with hard races than MW races, beat no 6 today, had to try twice, it wasn't difficult, beat him with an aston martin db 9, max upgraded, key is to use the right upgrades, if you have an already fast car, try short gears, if you have a slow car use long gears, impact protection is a must and reinflatable tires, I never used mercedes, used alpha romeo for the first 2 races, aston martin db9 from then on, right now using the mc laren car you get by beating mw racer no 6(or 7?).

One key is to race once, if you lose then switch to proper upgrades, for eg: if race takes place in offroad, use off road tires, if race takes place on long highway with minimum bends, switch to long gears, aero body and powershot nitro, for cop chases use re inflatable tires and impact proof body, try to use upgrades as necessary, for more bends you need more acceleration, switch to short gear and burst nitro.



SIDDHARTH.BEAM said:


> Did you finished the whole game?


Not yet, will be done by this week.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 9, 2012)

akkies_2000 said:


> Got my game today, played couple of races... I find it very difficult to shift my attention away from road onto the map, always end up crashing... How do u guys manage to take the correct turn during a race?



Its difficult yeah. Stupid ass decision from Criterion. They should have placed it on the top right, could have been more comfortable.


----------



## tkin (Nov 9, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Upgrade your car, unlock them if you haven't. There are very few upgrades you can add to a certain car, so it should be easy to mod it to the highest leve.
> 
> The difficulty isn't really in beating the AI racers, but a lot of it is about keeping the balance on the road, and the AI racers will always catch up and push you away, crashing you..which is unavoidable at high speed. Also, the cop cars are a pain in the ass at higher heat levels, *they over take you and leave spike strips which can also be unavoidable at high speed*. Not just the racers, but the environments can be your biggest enemies in the game, so gotta be careful about that too.


I have one word for you my friend, re-inflatable tires.



Nighthawk12 said:


> What is the story about?
> Do we have blacklists or what?


No story, that sucks.



NIGHTMARE said:


> Which car is good in term of handling and acceleration


Used Alpha romeo(from black list), then Aston Martin DB9, now using Mc Laren(from black list again).



Jripper said:


> ^ Try a car called the BAC mono. that has terrific control. and super acceleration. top speed is a bit low. It is probably the F1 like car you are talking about.
> 
> Another good car is the one Mclaren which a blacklist rival drives. Don't remember which one.
> McLaren MP4-12C
> ...


Yeah, accelerates like hell and top speed is awesome even at stock.

I hate average speed races, I tried one today, can't even reach top(top was 209, I got 200 never touching brakes and drifting at corners), aston martin db9, if anyone tried that.

Some pics:

*i.imgur.com/ZbMkW.jpg

*i.imgur.com/kG0pS.jpg

*i.imgur.com/UMT5R.jpg

*i.imgur.com/Puy4G.jpg

Beat BlackList 5, can this get any easier, that porsche ran like a taxi against my fully upgraded MCLaren(from blacklist), held the lead throughout the way, most wanted 2005 was way harder, it took countless efforts to beat a MW rival above blacklist 6.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 9, 2012)

^  Yep. took me 2-3 tries to beat blacklist 3 ronnie -_- His track was so damn tough. mazing in and out through a shipyard. :\

Blacklist 2 was the easiest xDD Bull  Even though he drove a mclaren,he was so **** at it xD Finished race when he was not even on the map


----------



## Faun (Nov 9, 2012)

No story there. You just have to drive and then drive some more. It seems like game is designed for MP solely and MW was just a monicker to attract people.

Cop chases are not intense and you don't get the vibe of original MW, no continuous chatter of FYPD and there is no Mann music to complement the mood. 

Feels like NFS HP 2010 with Burnout like locations to free roam.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 9, 2012)

y the graphics feels like Split Second?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 9, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> y the graphics feels like Split Second?



Cause graphics of Split/Second rocked. 

I found Corvette ZR1 to be the most awesome car. Could outrun Crown Vics just like that.



tkin said:


> Beat BlackList 5, can this get any easier, that porsche ran like a taxi against my fully upgraded MCLaren(from blacklist), held the lead throughout the way, most wanted 2005 was way harder, it took countless efforts to beat a MW rival above blacklist 6.



I finished MW in just one try. All the blacklist drivers I found were quite easy. Difficulty level equals MW '12's.

For me.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 9, 2012)

Bugatti Veyron, super difficult to drive, but its a beast!


----------



## Skud (Nov 9, 2012)

Faun said:


> No story there. You just have to drive and then drive some more. *It seems like game is designed for MP solely and MW was just a monicker to attract people.*




This. The worst racing game I have ever played, right up their with Flatout 3: Chaos & Destruction. Uninstalled, now back to Sherlock Holmes.



Faun said:


> No story there. You just have to drive and then drive some more. *It seems like game is designed for MP solely and MW was just a monicker to attract people.*




This. The worst racing game I have ever played, right up their with Flatout 3: Chaos & Destruction. Uninstalled, now back to Sherlock Holmes.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 9, 2012)

Reviews are good for MW...
many sites gave it 8~9/10 
 I will try it then


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 9, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Reviews are good for MW...
> *many sites gave it 8~9/10 *
> I will try it then



$$$$$


----------



## Skud (Nov 9, 2012)

yup!!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 9, 2012)

Unfortunately, the $$$$$ didn't work for Medal of Honor so well. So its not always the case.

As far as I know, Criterion's Most Wanted totally deserved the high scores it's been getting.


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2012)

May be on consoles, no idea, but no way on PC. Even if you don't spend a single penny for this game, it's still not worth it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2012)

Skud said:


> May be on consoles, no idea, but no way on PC.



Why is that?


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2012)

I have played on PC, so can confirm you exactly about the problems which you can find lots of users complaining about (user reviews of metacritic is a good place to start with, but of course, its not the be all and end all). No idea about console version, so I'm just giving the benefit of doubt. Frankly, as someone who has started gaming after 2002, I'm yet to understand what the hype about NFS series is all about. HP2 was a good start, played Porsche Unlimited later which was good too but that's all about it. Anything after HP2 is mostly bad for one reason or other (barring MW & Carbon to some extent). And this is coming from one who prefers racing games over other genres.

It looks like EA is cashing on the older monikers (last year's HP, this year's MW) to actually hide the crap behind it.

PS: Talking strictly about the Single player experience.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2012)

Skud said:


> I have played on PC, so can confirm you exactly about the problems which you can find lots of users complaining about (user reviews of metacritic is a good place to start with, but of course, its not the be all and end all). No idea about console version, so I'm just giving the benefit of doubt. Frankly, as someone who has started gaming after 2002, I'm yet to understand what the hype about NFS series is all about. HP2 was a good start, played Porsche Unlimited later which was good too but that's all about it. Anything after HP2 is mostly bad for one reason or other (barring MW & Carbon to some extent). And this is coming from one who prefers racing games over other genres.
> 
> It looks like EA is cashing on the older monikers (last year's HP, this year's MW) to actually hide the crap behind it.
> 
> PS: Talking strictly about the Single player experience.



The optimization is a valid point, but its not a game breaker at all, lower the settings or play around with for a bit and the game works totally fine. The metacritic user reviews section is filled with whiners as usual. Other than that, I didn't find anything wrong or so bad with the game. I'm glad that at least some developer got the gameplay mechanics right, where as Hot Pursuit and Run were too dull. 
btw, have you completed the game?


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> The optimization is a valid point, but its not a game breaker at all, lower the settings or play around with for a bit and the game works totally fine. The metacritic user reviews section is filled with whiners as usual. Other than that, I didn't find anything wrong or so bad with the game. I'm glad that at least some developer got the gameplay mechanics right, where as Hot Pursuit and Run were too dull.
> btw, have you completed the game?



Did through more than 60-70% I guess, before throwing it out. My biggest complaint is about forcing checkpoints and taking away the choice of route from me. Miss a checkpoint, and the f***ing game keeps on complaining until I get back to the checkpoint. WTH!!! It's an open world, why can't I take an alternative route. And if you are trying to force me on a particular route, why are not you closing the others like they used to do in UG etc. I am not in a habit to check the left corner of the screen, there's no arrow above to show me where to go and every time seeing that red flashing warning is too much for me. Shortcuts, which were always the hallmark of NFS games are of no use. Why? Because some b****** devs want me to follow their own shitty path. And controlling a car is a hit or miss affair, pressing the left key, car's going straight, then suddenly a 360 degree turn. Wah!!! 

Other common/general complaints from my side (the list is indicative & not exhaustive ):-
1) no starting line, why the game starts the car for me is beyond my wisdom. 
2) Cop chases go on for half an hour and show no sign of cooling down until I just press Alt+F4. 
3) Continuing the chases after the race has been completed is hilarious. So I race for say 5 minutes, then keep on wasting my time seeing these cops through.
4) Can't straightaway jump to the choice of race always. You have to drive 10km or more to join a race. 
5) Lots of aliased pixels, despite the game apparently having forced post processing AA.
6) Where's the map?
7) Destroying objects doesn't fill up nitrous.
8) What's new?
9) Finally, this might be subjective, where's the life in the game and where's the fun?

Also add first 4 points of what tkin has posted earlier (post No. 388), so not repeating again.

And just as Metacritic is filled up with whiners, review sites are filled up with people who doesn't need to pay for a game (arguably, might actually be getting paid for the scores).  But as I told earlier, even if it was free, its not worth it.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2012)

No offence, but your and Tkin's complaints are more of a result of impatience rather than the game's fault 

The original Most Wanted was way more difficult than the new one, so its fair to say most of the compaints about the difficulty don't carry any weight.



> Also add first 4 points of what tkin has posted earlier (post No. 388), so not repeating again.





> 1: When in cooldown you have to wait to empty all 6 bars, which is impossible at a stretch, this is unfair, as when police are busting you they take the same time at any level.
> 2: How the hell does a swat car move that fast, suvs that chased and caught my upgraded Alpha Romeo in seconds? And at one time two swat barricades blocked two sides of same road, no way to escape, I had to trash my car against a barricade to go through.
> 3: No speedbrakers, cop chase is just a chase, boring as hell.
> 4: F'n large text in middle of screen, I was evading cops, big @$$ floating text on screen(heat level increased) and bam, I ended up ramming a divider, who is dumb enough not to notice heat level increasing????
> 5: Races are way too easy, I did some races today, hard, easy enough, beat 3 mw cars, again easy.



1. I hadn't had any kind of problem getting the heat bar down from level 6, there are ways to do it. While on cool down mode, you can enter the garages for a quick color change which will instantly get a bar down, or if you jumping into another car will completely evade you from the cops which is by far the most easiest way. You can also tap the trigger buttons on the x360 controller to lower the heat faster  Like I said, spend some time figuring things out.
2. Keeps the chase going, take that off from the game, I'd bet that it would make the chases even more boring.
3. Kind of agreed, but cop chases isn't all about the racers and the cops. The environment are varied, in fact the best open world in an arcade racers I've seen, which make the chases challenging and fun.
4. LOL, agreed, even I crashed into the traffic because of that. Criterion honestly sucks at designing UI/HUD elements. This game is a slight improvement though.
5. Good thing is, you can remove the mods and race them, you have the choice so use it 




> My biggest complaint is about forcing checkpoints and taking away the choice of route from me. Miss a checkpoint, and the f***ing game keeps on complaining until I get back to the checkpoint. WTH!!! It's an open world, why can't I take an alternative route. And if you are trying to force me on a particular route, why are not you closing the others like they used to do in UG etc.



The game does allow you to choose your own path, unless it completely takes you off the racing path and making it impossible to catch up with the other racers, tell me whats the point of racing if you are completely out of reach of the other racers, makes the racing even more boring. Comparing the design choices of one game to another isn't fair, Underground or Most Wanted did have those barriers, smart choice for those games, but wasn't that linear too? like racing only on the path decided by the developer? The arrow, well, the game is just telling you that its a waste of time or pointless to go in that direction, if you are annoyed about the arrow and don't want to race, pause and quit the race..open world is all yours 




> I am not in a habit to check the left corner of the screen, there's no arrow above to show me where to go and every time seeing that red flashing warning is too much for me.



Me too, I'd been plaing dirt 3 which has the map placed on the right, so Most Wanted did make things difficult in the beginning, but got used to it after a while. Not much of a game complaint, its just about getting used to something 




> Shortcuts, which were always the hallmark of NFS games are of no use. Why? Because some b****** devs want me to follow their own shitty path.



eih?! I thought there were plenty of shortcuts throughout the races 




> And controlling a car is a hit or miss affair, pressing the left key, car's going straight, then suddenly a 360 degree turn. Wah!!!



I'm on the x360 controller, haven't tried the keyboard controls yet. Finished the game yesterday, and let me tell you, I accidentally got into just one single 360 turn, one single turn in the entire single player play through  You say you're into racing games, why not get an x360 controller, the game feels awesome with that. 




> Other common/general complaints from my side (the list is indicative & not exhaustive ):-
> 1) no starting line, why the game starts the car for me is beyond my wisdom.
> 2) Cop chases go on for half an hour and show no sign of cooling down until I just press Alt+F4.
> 3) Continuing the chases after the race has been completed is hilarious. So I race for say 5 minutes, then keep on wasting my time seeing these cops through.
> ...



1. Whats wrong with the lack of a starting line? Just another design choice, nothing game breaking 
2. To be honest, the cop chase difficulty has been dumbed down a lot from the original Most Wanted. Try the original with higher heat, it will be unbelievably difficult to evade them.
3. Don't see anyting wrong with that too, cop chases are pre determined to certain races, its not like you coincidentally run into the cops while racing and they're on your back. Not a complain at all.
4. You can, if you have that explored the location of the race. Just like finding a car, if you have explored it, you can jump into it right away..patience brother, spend some time figuring things out 
5. Didn't notice anything like that, at least not as much as the 2010 Hot pursuit had, that game had some terrible AA issues.
6. Mini map is on the lower right, and the full map can be accessed by pressing the 'back' on the x360 controller, search for the key on the keyboard.
7. Not sure if the original Most Wanted allowed that, though it did fill the bounty. There were certain features that didn't return in the MW2005 from UG2, filling up nitrous by doing certain things like, drifting, near misses, following an AI racer on its tail, etc. Those features returned to the new Most Wanted. Again, design choice 
8. like?
9. Well, both of us have only played the single player, and obviously know that the game's focus is on multiplayer, so cant talk about it unless we had access to the MP  




> And just as Metacritic is filled up with whiners, review sites are filled up with people who doesn't need to pay for a game (arguably,
> might actually be getting paid for the scores). But as I told earlier, even if it was free, its not worth it.



But there is a lot of difference between a long eurogamer review and a random 4 liner filled with complaints  As far as I ve seem, metacritic users never judge the game properly, and look at the flaws under magnifying glass. Sure, there will be bad things in every game and fan disappointment, but judging the entire game basing on a few flaws isn't fair.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 10, 2012)

Coool down


----------



## amjath (Nov 10, 2012)

tkin said:


> I had more issues with hard races than MW races, beat no 6 today, had to try twice, it wasn't difficult, beat him with an aston martin db 9, max upgraded, key is to use the right upgrades, if you have an already fast car, try short gears, if you have a slow car use long gears, impact protection is a must and reinflatable tires, I never used mercedes, used alpha romeo for the first 2 races, aston martin db9 from then on, right now using the mc laren car you get by beating mw racer no 6(or 7?).
> 
> One key is to race once, if you lose then switch to proper upgrades, for eg: if race takes place in offroad, use off road tires, if race takes place on long highway with minimum bends, switch to long gears, aero body and powershot nitro, for cop chases use re inflatable tires and impact proof body, try to use upgrades as necessary, for more bends you need more acceleration, switch to short gear and burst nitro.
> 
> ...



ll consider ur advice, currently driving gallardo have to upgrade more


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Coool down



I am  long posts don't mean I'm angry lol.


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> No offence, but your and Tkin's complaints are more of a result of impatience rather than the game's fault
> 
> The original Most Wanted was way more difficult than the new one, so its fair to say most of the compaints about the difficulty don't carry any weight.
> 
> ...



No one has complained about difficulty, the game is not difficult at all. And where from Xbox 360 controller come? Is it bundled free with the game? I'm talking about keyboard only. Entering garages doesn't work if cops are behind or in front of you. They just update my status with a new color. Also at least on one occasion even if I was well ahead of the cops (outside the heat circle), the cops easily update my change of color. Bewildering at its best.



> 2. Keeps the chase going, take that off from the game, I'd bet that it would make the chases even more boring.



Keep the chase on half an hour? That's the main theme of the game, I guess, rather than races. I am not talking about the chases within the race, but the ones after completion of the race. Why they can't end the race and let me choose the next race instead of mindlessly running away from cops. Oh wait, this is a story-based racing game. I forgot. I just can't quit it, I have to go with the story.



> 3. Kind of agreed, but cop chases isn't all about the racers and the cops. The environment are varied, in fact the best open world in an arcade racers I've seen, which make the chases challenging and fun.
> 4. LOL, agreed, even I crashed into the traffic because of that. Criterion honestly sucks at designing UI/HUD elements. This game is a slight improvement though.



Another horrible UI decision is to press up & down arrow to enter a race, just entering the zone or stopping won't cut. Guess even this was also designed keeping a controller in mind. Also if you are not in a race, crashes won't reset your car unless you are in a race or turn turtle. And there's some problem with alt-tab support too, games just start on their own, even though I have paused the game and working on desktop.




> The game does allow you to choose your own path, unless it completely takes you off the racing path and making it impossible to catch up with the other racers, tell me whats the point of racing if you are completely out of reach of the other racers, makes the racing even more boring. Comparing the design choices of one game to another isn't fair, Underground or Most Wanted did have those barriers, smart choice for those games, but wasn't that linear too? like racing only on the path decided by the developer? The arrow, well, the game is just telling you that its a waste of time or pointless to go in that direction, if you are annoyed about the arrow and don't want to race, pause and quit the race..open world is all yours



I generally race Dirt or WRC with just the arrow on, no other UI needed, not even the map. I admit some adjustment problems are there, as I have to look at too many things at a single time. Still, I think the checkpoints themselves are acting as barriers, a simple arrow above showing the direction would have been much better.




> eih?! I thought there were plenty of shortcuts throughout the races



Only if they will allow you to use it. 




> I'm on the x360 controller, haven't tried the keyboard controls yet. Finished the game yesterday, and let me tell you, I accidentally got into just one single 360 turn, one single turn in the entire single player play through  You say you're into racing games, why not get an x360 controller, the game feels awesome with that.



Try playing with a keyboard. Regarding the controller, I would rather buy a wheel for racing. And you simply can't make a PC game focusing around controller or wheels. Keyboard/mouse support should be flawless at the first, controllers can be taken care of even with patches.




> 1. Whats wrong with the lack of a starting line? Just another design choice, nothing game breaking
> 2. To be honest, the cop chase difficulty has been dumbed down a lot from the original Most Wanted. Try the original with higher heat, it will be unbelievably difficult to evade them.
> 3. Don't see anyting wrong with that too, cop chases are pre determined to certain races, its not like you coincidentally run into the cops while racing and they're on your back. Not a complain at all.
> 4. You can, if you have that explored the location of the race. Just like finding a car, if you have explored it, you can jump into it right away..patience brother, spend some time figuring things out
> ...



1. Nothing wrong, as long as your controls work properly. 
2. The HP2 with its tree system was better IMO, you can skip some races and still can complete the career mode and unlock the tracks. The same goes with gymkhana mode (or type) in Dirt/Grid/Toca Race Driver, as long as it was optional it was OK, but in Showdown (even in Dirt 3) you have to complete those mindless drills to progress.
3. Already answered. That pre-detemined chase can went for hours, no way to leave it like in races. I'm not playing GTA or Mafia. Why should I need to do this? The quickest way to get rid is to get busted, which actually adds to more negative feeling about the game. Who wants to play a game to get busted?
4. Story-based racing game, eh? Again, if you are in middle of the end game cop chase, the map doesn't give you the option to select races, you can select your jackpots and speedwall, but only set destination option is available, you can't jump to the car or the speedwall, forget about races. And this happened with unlocked parts too.
5. Look for shadows on the car in particular.
6. OK, overlooked, map can be accessed by pressing esc.




> But there is a lot of difference between a long eurogamer review and a random 4 liner filled with complaints  As far as I ve seem, metacritic users never judge the game properly, and look at the flaws under magnifying glass. Sure, there will be bad things in every game and fan disappointment, but judging the entire game basing on a few flaws isn't fair.



There's a difference between actually running a Government and mindlessly blaming the system grabbing a microphone. That doesn't necessarily mean those who are blaming are not always right. Try looking beyond the 4 liners (positive or negative), you will see some valid points. I am not saying they are always correct, but neither are reviewers (Dark Souls: Prepare to Die Edition is another case in point). And ultimately games are meant for fun only; if some user, for some reason, is missing that, there must be some problem.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2012)

> And where from Xbox 360 controller come



Recommended to have one. I was a keyboard-only guy too, heck I still prefer keyboard while playing grid, got way to used to it. But for arcade racers like need for speed, x360 controller makes it a lot better, you would know if you tried it., or may be that is how the game is supposed to be played, with the controller, give it a try man.




> Entering garages doesn't work if cops are behind or in front of you. They just update my status with a new color. Also at least on one occasion even if I was well ahead of the cops (outside the heat circle), the cops easily update my change of color. Bewildering at its best.





> *While on cool down mode*, you can enter the garages for a quick color change which will instantly get a bar down








> Keep the chase on half an hour? That's the main theme of the game, I guess, rather than races. I am not talking about the chases within the race, but the ones after completion of the race. Why they can't end the race and let me choose the next race instead of mindlessly running away from cops. Oh wait, this is a story-based racing game. I forgot. I just can't quit it, I have to go with the story.



Well that's how the game is mate, even the original Most Wanted didn't stop the cops after the race finished. This isn't Hot Pursuit 




> Another horrible UI decision isto press up & down arrow to enter a race



I loved it, hold the two triggers(sad the keyboard don't have those  ) to initiate the race, BURNOUT! 




> just entering the zone or stopping won't cut



That would be a horrible thing to do, what if you accidentally go through the zone? lol.




> And there's some problem with alt-tab support too, games just start on their own, even though I have paused the game and working on desktop.



Works perfect for me.




> I generally race Dirt or WRC with just the arrow on, no other UI needed, not even the map. I admit some adjustment problems are there, as I have to look at too many things at a single time. Still, I think the checkpoints themselves are acting as barriers, a simple arrow above showing the direction would have been much better.



Well, I do agree, there are a lot of limitations in the game, built with the consolein mind like you said. The arrow could be useless with the kind of speed the game offers, don't you think? For me, the UI adds another extra layer of challenge, keeping track of the map all the time 




> Only if they will allow you to use it.



That's what I meant, there are good number of drivable shortcuts in the races.




> 3. Already answered. That pre-detemined chase can went for hours, no way to leave it like in races. I'm not playing GTA or Mafia.



Well you're not playing Hot Pursuit to have the cops stop after the races. Lets just say, if the game was made the way you intended it to be, no cop chases after the race, imagine it would be the most boring racing game ever, meh, another hot pursuit with open world, whats the point, that's what people would say, lol.




> Why should I need to do this? The quickest way to get rid is to get busted, which actually adds to more negative feeling about the game. Who wants to play a game to get busted?



That's what the game is about, no point in asking why do you need to do that. If they do it in the Hot Pursuit's way, MW fans will be pissed and no point having Most Wanted title to the game. As for how to evade the cops, well, deal with it or get busted 




> 4. Story-based racing game, eh? Again, if you are in middle of the end game cop chase, the map doesn't give you the option to select races, you can select your jackpots and speedwall, but only set destination option is available, you can't jump to the car or the speedwall, forget about races. And this happened with unlocked parts too.



Why would you want to do that? Just enter the cool down mode and wait(just like Most Wanted) or shift to another car (not through the speed wall), and the cops are out, and then go  ahead with your race.




> 5. Look for shadows on the car in
> particular.



Not sure about that, can you post some screenshot?




> you will see some valid points



Of course there will be valid points, but I meant to say that one cannot judge the entire game basing on few negative things. As a whole, Most Wanted did deliver what it set out to do, a fun, polished game. Paid or not, the reviewers at least consider the entire game and mention both positive and negative points of the game.



> games are meant for fun only; if some user, for some reason, is missing that, there must be some problem.



Agreed. But at the same time, nobody can decide that fun is a set of rules that the developers need to make sure their game meets. Getting chased by cops after finishing the race might not be fun to you, but it could be to a lot of other people, and it would be a blast in the multiplayer 


In the end, I think the game is clearly not for you, just the way how I believe games like Hot Pursuit or track based arcade racers aren't for me


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2012)

Stopping the discussions here, or the arguments will go on.  Both sides have their points, I generally don't post so much against games, but Sleeping Dogs and this one have made me mad, sort of.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2012)

Nah, not at all, not even considering this as an argument, just sharing views that's all.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 10, 2012)

I found one thing , when a cops are chasing you , you can still start a race , just go to the easy drive menu and select race , Now if that race has been completed with another car there is a option start race below set destination . Just go on start race and the race will begin.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 10, 2012)

This is what I call a healthy debate. 

As for controlling I would suggest any racing fan to go controller way, or racing wheel if you prefer it for that matter. I suggest controller because it can be used in various other game also like Action & Adventure and others.


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> I found one thing , when a cops are chasing you , you can still start a race , just go to the easy drive menu and select race , Now if that race has been completed with another car there is a option start race below set destination . Just go on start race and the race will begin.



Me found that too, but not sure whether those races count for career progression.




gameranand said:


> This is what I call a healthy debate.
> 
> As for controlling I would suggest any racing fan to go controller way, or racing wheel if you prefer it for that matter. I suggest controller because it can be used in various other game also like Action & Adventure and others.



If racing is main focus, definitely a wheel or something like this:-

*img7.flixcart.com/image/joystick/p/7/4/steelseries-simraceway-srw-s1-steering-wheel-400x400-imadawhe4n4aryvq.jpeg

You can't play fps with these, but there KB+Mouse is the best option IMO.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 10, 2012)

^^ Like I said I also play other genres also so I play with controller, its better than KB at least. If you are a hardcore racer then better get a wheel or something like that.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 10, 2012)

Discussions between cyborg and Skud were good. Nice arguments. But Skud's say on controls, that it's not that sensitive is wrong. Nissan GTR was so awesome to control, w/ KB, and most of the cars are. Wheel must require cockpit view, so it wouldn't fit into the genre, it's more for sims like GTR2. And Nissan GTR's sounds, oh man.

*I* felt the cop chases were actually good, you can't just lose them that easily. Felt like a badarse when I lost them with that awesome old Porsche 911 Turbo. It was slow and handled well and could make the cops feel like shyt. Burnin' 'em rare heavy tires felt good! 

And Skud, this and Sleeping Dogs? You're in a minority.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 10, 2012)

Its about personal preferences, what a person like may be hated by other one. maybe Skud wants a race but don't want cop chases that much just after race, for others it might be a win win situation.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 10, 2012)

i completely agree with skud about the checkpoint issue , I have to always look at minimap to ensure i am going in right direction which increases my crashes with car . Would be awsome , if it had so many routes ...


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> $$$$$


Trudat.



cyborg47 said:


> No offence, but your and Tkin's complaints are more of a result of impatience rather than the game's fault
> 
> The original Most Wanted was way more difficult than the new one, so its fair to say most of the compaints about the difficulty don't carry any weight.
> 
> ...


I'd give this game a 7.5/10, MW2005 was 9.5/10, like the cars, graphics, engines, music, but hate the no story, random races, and the absolute lack of visual mods for cars.

One more thing I don't like about this game, there are races for specific cars, why is that? I just want to get the car that suits me and stick to it, why go for a new cars every once in a while, its challenging as you have to adjust but not fun, I wanted to drive the Aventador all the way to finish, but ran out of races, this sucks.


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2012)

OK, got this screenshot, although not exactly clear, but this was what happened: I was actually on the right track, ahead of the MW car, still it was showing as wrong way and 2nd position. Why? Because I missed a bloody checkpoint. 

*i.imgur.com/SC17d.jpg


----------



## d3p (Nov 10, 2012)

tkin said:


> I'd give this game a 7.5/10, MW2005 was 9.5/10, like the cars, graphics, engines, music, but hate the no story, random races, and the absolute lack of visual mods for cars.
> 
> *One more thing I don't like about this game, there are races for specific cars, why is that? I just want to get the car that suits me and stick to it, why go for a new cars every once in a while, its challenging as you have to adjust but not fun, I wanted to drive the Aventador all the way to finish, but ran out of races, this sucks.*



Because you don't bring Knifes to a Gun Fight...Do you ?

Similarly, each car belong to a different segment & tier. So u have to play different race with suitable cars.


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 10, 2012)

Skud said:


> OK, got this screenshot, although not exactly clear, but this was what happened: I was actually on the right track, ahead of the MW car, still it was showing as wrong way and 2nd position. Why? Because I missed a bloody checkpoint.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/SC17d.jpg



holy $**T , dude YOU ARE DRIVING A TRUCK IN A CAR RACING GAME     !!!
and you are having race with a MW car while driving a truck???     damn!!!



Skud said:


> Stopping the discussions here, or the arguments will go on.  Both sides have their points, I generally don't post so much against games, but Sleeping Dogs and this one have made me mad, sort of.



after all its criterion games   
When this company will shut down???


----------



## Jripper (Nov 10, 2012)

@Skud

Dude its not that! You are facing the wrong way!! 

Look at the map,the route(way forward) is behind you


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2012)

It's not actually like that, I have already stated its not very clear. Mistimed the shot when the rival car was just ahead of me. Even then it was showing Wrong way. I hope bots not take wrong way by any means.

I will check if anything better is available.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Nov 10, 2012)

Just got my hands on Most Wanted 2012..!! Graphics looks great.


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2012)

Playing with a veyron, something is wrong, this feels more like a jet plane, hit 400kmph today, and for the first time was able to outrun level 6 police corvettes, the backs too heavy, tends to spin out and oversteers like crazy, but I think I had found the perfect car so far, more like a double edged sword really.



d3p said:


> Because you don't bring Knifes to a Gun Fight...Do you ?
> 
> Similarly, each car belong to a different segment & tier. So u have to play different race with suitable cars.


Then why not have 3 classes like carbon had, exotic, muscle and tuners?

PS: Where are the muscle cars in the game, all I see are exotics and some tuners, only two muscles so far I think.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 10, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> after all its criterion games
> When this company will shut down???



What? They are some cool developers who give some great quality games. EA has been closing down some companies these days and sooner some companies will shut down *koph* Danger Close *koph*. But I'd hate EA if they close down Criterion, like I hate them for closing down Pandemic.



tkin said:


> Then why not have 3 classes like carbon had, exotic, muscle and tuners?
> 
> PS: Where are the muscle cars in the game, all I see are exotics and some tuners, only two muscles so far I think.



Truth. Badly lacking muscles. But since it's EA, I'm guessing "DLC".


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> What? They are some cool developers who give some great quality games. EA has been closing down some companies these days and sooner some companies will shut down *koph* Danger Close *koph*. But I'd hate EA if they close down Criterion, like I hate them for closing down Pandemic.
> 
> 
> 
> Truth. Badly lacking muscles. But since it's EA, I'm guessing "DLC".


FU EA, DLC cr@p, without muscles how the hell am I supposed to drift around corners(for some odd reasons exotics in this game like McLaren can drift pretty well, which is crazy, maybe that's why no muscles).


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> When this company will shut down???



When will you shut down posting crap?


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2012)

No one wants criterion to shut down, but as PC gamers we expect better ports, that's all. EA Blackbox did a fantastic job with The Run's optimization(the 30FPS cap was removed within a month and the game ran swell), expected something similar from Criterion, specially after HP and Burnout Paradise.


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2012)

Someone please explain:-

*i.imgur.com/MBZtK.jpg

*Definitely had missed the checkpoint, but on green line and rival car was behind me on the same route. Check my position. And then...*


*i.imgur.com/m7y7L.jpg

*Status changed to wrong way. Still on green line, still ahead of rival car who was still on the same route, still 2nd. Also see how the distance has increased.*


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2012)

holy $hit! This is the first time I'm seeing this kind of error, skud can you post a video of this, before getting into that error?


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2012)

Want me to take the whole pain again?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2012)

Skud said:


> Want me to take the whole pain again?



Okay nevermind, have you checked online about this problem?


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2012)

Skud said:


> Someone please explain:-
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its not an error, let me explain:

1. You are supposed to hit every checkpoint.
2. When you don't hit a checkpoint your progress does not get updated, and when the rival car passes the same checkpoint he goes on first and you become second and remain that way, you can't beat him even if you stay ahead as you had missed the checkpoint.
3. And the distance increases because now you have to go back to earlier checkpoint and then finish the race.

Like this: Suppose you are about to hit checkpoint 5, distance between you and checkpoint 5 is 1km and distance between checkpoint 5 and finish is say 5km, so your distance to finish is 1+5=6km, now you miss checkpoint 5 and move ahead by say 2km, now distance between you to finish is 5+2=7km as you have to go back 2km, hit checkpoint 5 and drive 5 km to finish.

PS: Line is green because it highlights your path, when you move ahead, you have to move back to earlier missed checkpoint and then continue, so your paths overlap and its all green from the missed checkpoint.


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2012)

This is a feature according to you?



cyborg47 said:


> Okay nevermind, have you checked online about this problem?



tkin has already explained. I hope you get why I was complaining about the checkpoints.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2012)

Oops, my bad, haven't read that you'd missed the checkpoint, well can't do anything about that buddy


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Okay nevermind, have you checked online about this problem?



tkin has already explained. I hope you get why I was complaining about the checkpoints.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2012)

Skud said:


> tkin has already explained. I hope you get why I was complaining about the checkpoints.



Yeah I just got that, but you seem to have gone too far away from the checkpoint you had missed, if you'd realized that you missed a checkpoint, why continue? could have restarted the race


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, checkpoints are a pain in @$$, plus paths, I was driving at nearly 380kmph in a tunnel, suddenly I moved my eyes off map and ended up taking a tunnel exit, had to restart the race, the green line overlapped both paths(the tunnel and the exit), if you don't pay good attention to the map the race is already lost, its something I picked up from mafia and burnout paradise, it doesn't bother me as much now.



cyborg47 said:


> Yeah I just got that, but you seem to have gone too far away from the checkpoint you had missed, if you'd realized that you missed a checkpoint, why continue? could have restarted the race


I made the same mistake first time, I saw the line was green, the wrong way message pops up a little later, so I kept moving ahead, until I got the message and figured it out and cursed EA for 5 mins.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2012)

tkin said:


> Yeah, checkpoints are a pain in @$$, plus paths, I was driving at nearly 380kmph in a tunnel, suddenly I moved my eyes off map and ended up taking a tunnel exit, had to restart the race, the green line overlapped both paths(the tunnel and the exit), if you don't pay good attention to the map the race is already lost, its something I picked up from mafia and burnout paradise, it doesn't bother me as much now.



Yeah, Burnout follows the same concept. Criterion kind of mixed it with the most wanted/UG's barriers.


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Yeah I just got that, but you seem to have gone too far away from the checkpoint you had missed,



Not really. But there was a barricade which I bypassed. And the checkpoint was just in the next lane, albeit a different off-road path. Anyway, does it matter which route I take as long as I start from point A and finish at point B? And this is not a rally race where things like cutting corners will attract penalty. Even if it was, a 5sec penalty was more logical rather than telling you are 2nd. You call it feature, I call it dumb.




> if you'd realized that you missed a checkpoint, why continue? could have restarted the race



Just for the fun of it, this was the final straw.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2012)

Skud said:


> Not really. But there was a barricade which I bypassed. And the checkpoint was just in the next lane, albeit a different off-road path. Anyway, does it matter which route I take as long as I start from point A and finish at point B? And this is not a rally race where things like cutting corners will attract penalty. Even if it was, a 5sec penalty was more logical rather than telling you are 2nd. You call it feature, I call it dumb.



Well, not every open world racer has to be burnout


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Well, not every open world racer has to be burnout



Every game must have some common sense at least.



cyborg47 said:


> Well, not every open world racer has to be burnout



Every game must have some common sense at least.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2012)

Skud said:


> Every game must have some common sense at least.



Commonsense meaning senseless driving only to reach the finish line?


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Commonsense meaning senseless driving only to reach the finish line?


Burnout was that, finish no matter what, it was fun really, opening map every 3 secs /sic


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 10, 2012)

tkin said:


> Burnout was that, finish no matter what, it was fun really, opening map every 3 secs /sic



lol, played burnout very little, didn't really like it.


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2012)

tkin said:


> Its not an error, let me explain:
> 
> 1. You are supposed to hit every checkpoint.
> 2. When you don't hit a checkpoint your progress does not get updated, and when the rival car passes the same checkpoint he goes on first and you become second and remain that way, you can't beat him even if you stay ahead as you had missed the checkpoint.
> ...




I know that buddy. Should have used the sarcasm tag. 

One thing I couldn't understand why game developers are so hell bent on taking control away from the gamer. Max Payne 3 & Sleeping Dogs are also prime example of this.


----------



## tkin (Nov 10, 2012)

Skud said:


> I know that buddy. Should have used the sarcasm tag.
> 
> One thing I couldn't understand why game developers are so hell bent on taking control away from the gamer. Max Payne 3 & Sleeping Dogs are also prime example of this.


Games are becoming like this now a days, play Fallout 3 or new vegas, these two games have no boundaries.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 10, 2012)

tkin said:


> Games are becoming like this now a days, play Fallout 3 or new vegas, these two *games have no boundaries.*



Gothic II,Elder Scrolls:Morrowind.


----------



## Skud (Nov 10, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Commonsense meaning senseless driving only to reach the finish line?



Common sense is definitely not:-
1) Showing your track green when it should be red.
2) Showing your position as 2nd when you are ahead of your rival on the same lap
3) Closing your options and calling it open world.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 11, 2012)

Well I love the old one MW and Carbon


----------



## tkin (Nov 11, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Well I love the old one MW and Carbon


I also like carbon, love the canyon races, my favorite race ever, but it crashed a lot on my pc as I remember.


----------



## topgear (Nov 11, 2012)

Skud said:


> Not really. But there was a barricade which I bypassed. And the checkpoint was just in the next lane, albeit a different off-road path. Anyway, does it matter which route I take as long as I start from point A and finish at point B? And this is not a rally race where things like cutting corners will attract penalty. Even if it was, a 5sec penalty was more logical rather than telling you are 2nd. You call it feature, I call it dumb.
> 
> Just for the fun of it, this was the final straw.



this type of checkpoint **** can be found on some other games like GTA SA, Mad Riders .....



Skud said:


> Every game must have some common sense at least.





cyborg47 said:


> Commonsense meaning senseless driving only to reach the finish line?



at-least in a arcade racer like this .....



Skud said:


> One thing I couldn't understand why game developers are so hell bent on taking control away from the gamer. Max Payne 3 & Sleeping Dogs are also prime example of this.



just play dishonored then



Skud said:


> Common sense is definitely not:-
> 1) Showing your track green when it should be red.
> 2) Showing your position as 2nd when you are ahead of your rival on the same lap
> 3) Closing your options and calling it open world.



the first two can be fixed with an update patch if they ever going to release one .......


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2012)

topgear said:


> just play dishonored then



Waiting for Christmas. 




> the first two can be fixed with an update patch if they ever going to release one .......



By that time, we will be playing something else.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2012)

Well I am safe then because I have no plans to play this game very soon. Will wait for patch before jumping in as I don't want to get my gameplay spoiled because of bugs and glitches. Usually I always wait for atleast 1 or 2 patch before playing any game, if game has bugs.


----------



## nipunmaster (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey everyone, i tried this game with my low end gaming rig, and got disappointed as always by EA.
However i found something in the registry which certainly boosted the performance, to playable frame rated.
Go to HKEY_USERS\S-1-5-21-821774063-1021952727-1751263713-1000\Software\Classes\VirtualStore\MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\EA Games\Need for Speed Most Wanted
Here many options are there, and to my surprise there is an option to turn OFF VSYNC. I did it and also changed the other values to minimum, and then i could play the game at 1280x720.
I only have a 9500 gt, which is well below the minimum reqs, but after all i can now play the game. 
Also other tweak is to go to Documents-->Criterion Games-->Most wanted--> open the config.xxxxx file in wordpad or notepad, and LockTo30 to true. This will cap the fps to 30 and give a rather playable solution.


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 11, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> When will you shut down posting crap?



the moment you will shut down playing and praising crap...


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 11, 2012)

or may be you should check yourself up before insulting a talented bunch like criterion.


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 11, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> or may be you should check yourself up before insulting a talented bunch like criterion.



lol!!!  
criterion= talented  
i'll not say anything more in this thread...  he is taking it on himself I think...  may be he or his relative(s) belong to criterion ... or may be this is his actual taste 
look dude don't go personal , I didn't call you "crap"... I just posted my views on skud's comments....
that was for criterion, i know you are very talented  , you play nfs by criterion games after all


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 11, 2012)

These were the exact kind of comments I mentioned in the previous post, about the whining metacritic users.
Nope, no relatives or friends in Criterion, but I do have friends/mentors who are working/studying in the games industry and hopefully I might get my foot into there someday  , so I know how difficult it is to create them, at least I've got some sense to have some respect for their work. Easy to make fun of people you know, specially about the games industry. Are you even worth of creating at least 1% of what Criterion has done? ofcourse not, not even a game design on a piece of paper. So stop dissing them out, you're not only insulting them, but making a fool of yourself with those arrogant comments.
Being angry on the publishers like EA is pretty fair, considering the shitting things they have been doing, but why blame criterion, who almost single handedly saved the franchise. Don't like the game? no problem, there are tons of racing games out there, go play them.
But then again, what's the point of explaining to somebody who's clouded himself so much with arrogance, get a life


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 11, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> These were the exact kind of comments I mentioned in the previous post, about the whining metacritic users.
> Nope, no relatives or friends in Criterion, but I do have friends who are working/studying in the games industry and hopefully I might get my foot into there someday  , so I know how difficult it is to create them, at least I've got some sense to have some respect for their work. Easy to make fun of people you know, specially about the games industry. Are you even worth of creating at least 1% of what Criterion has done? ofcourse not, not even a game design on a piece of paper. So stop dissing them out, you're not only insulting them, but making a fool of yourself with those arrogant comments.
> Being angry on the publishers like EA is pretty fair, considering the shitting things they have been doing, but why blame the developers?
> But then again, what's the point of explaining to somebody who's clouded himself so much with arrogance, get a life



the day you'll enter gaming industry, I will quit gaming...  
and dude, you don't even know me and you are assuming my worth??? 
Do you know owl word is used for the foolish ones in the society, but not for the wise ones... 
what are you, a school kid???
its very simple, u like nfs 2012 so you praising it, and I hate it ,so I am abusing it... 
you just can't call my posts "crap", I've never commented anything directly on your post ....and I commented in this thread and I did mention it too that my comments were my personal views.. It was you who were always trying to save the a$$ of criterion, like they are your "in laws"... 
don't argue with me because I would never start liking the game on your bla bla bla kind of explanation....
I don't argue with non sense school kids!!!  
It will be better if you don't cross my path again... i'll comment on others' (not yours) comments and will say whatever I would like to say. Its none of your business to jump in the middle and call my comments "crap"...


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 11, 2012)

> the day you'll enter gaming industry, I will quit gaming...



Like I should be bothered, or like the games industry is going to crumble down coz some whiners quit gaming 




> and dude, you don't even know me and you are assuming my worth???



May be you should have a look at your previous comments, what I meant to say, is that you should check your own worth before dissing out someone else's worth.
Its not like you shelled out 60$ out of your pocket and complaining about the game, lol.



Shivam24 said:


> lol!!!
> criterion= talented
> i'll not say anything more in this thread...  he is taking it on himself I think...  may be he or his relative(s) belong to criterion ... or may be this is his actual taste
> look dude don't go personal , I didn't call you "crap"... I just posted my views on skud's comments....
> that was for criterion, i know you are very talented  , you play nfs by criterion games after all



Look at this post, this doesn't sound like an opinion, its called crapping on the internet.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 11, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> the day you'll enter gaming industry, I will quit gaming...
> and dude, you don't even know me and you are assuming my worth???
> Do you know owl word is used for the foolish ones in the society, but not for the wise ones...
> what are you, a school kid???
> ...



dude
you are sounding like a school kid to be honest
with all those straight forward remarks coupled with kiddish smileys

Look, I do even hate this NFS MW remake
but this doesnt mean the devs of this game should be bombed
Criterion is one of the most reputed banner out there
Burnout series for an example

A good critic never flames the creator/ developer of something
He/She always points out the loopholes so that the next installment should be better
Not like your way of criticizing " *WHOA Is that a truck?!?!  Are you driving a truck in a racing game??!?!?* "


----------



## digitaltab (Nov 11, 2012)

I've got an owl (wise lol!)and a ghoul here... 
ready to die for criterion games!
quitting these useless arguments with useless people(an owl)...


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> quitting these useless arguments with useless people(an owl)...



Will take that as a compliment 

And I do hope to see that someday, somebody will be pissing on your job no matter how much you respect it


----------



## d3p (Nov 11, 2012)

Guys, i have small suggestion here. <Don't drag personal issues here nor individual skills>.

Secondly, not happy with the game, hit Alt + F4 & possible uninstall it from the PC. Sell your copy to someone else & be happy.

Those who are happy, let them be happy what they are enjoying. Peace....

Let the game industry & marketing & number of sold copy prove, whether they deserve liking or disliking / hit or flop. No one is counting on anyones comment here. So stop dragging this topic.

For all this stuffs, you got facebook to complain over. Visit Creterion & slap them with your problems.

*@Cyborg:* The game mechanics is well designed, feels much like an real world. Every time you enter a race, cops are on your tail. *That's how blacklist members should be treated*. Reps from me to EA & Creterion. Nothing bad with the game over Console as of now. Feels more aggressive & challenging than the entire franchisee.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Another...
Veyron is a beast! Had to use the breaks more than usual to keep the car in control. Felt like I was driving Batman's tumbler, and the nitrous upgrade boost made it even more closer 

[YOUTUBE]gErOzuar_V4[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]4PpQZ-0N-5Q[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## d3p (Nov 11, 2012)

I love the way the spoiler gets deployed crossing 150MPH+ speed...
^^ 

*cdn.buzznet.com/assets/users16/madnessisthisclothing/default/like-way-move--large-msg-134257862843.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 11, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> lol!!!
> criterion= talented
> i'll not say anything more in this thread...  he is taking it on himself I think...  may be he or his relative(s) belong to criterion ... or may be this is his actual taste
> look dude don't go personal , I didn't call you "crap"... I just posted my views on skud's comments....
> that was for criterion, i know you are very talented  , you play nfs by criterion games after all



Smilies =! your expressions. Meh. Too many smilies. You fail hard. And taking on people 'cause they didn't share you views make you fail harder. Let's just say, BioWare were on something when they did ME3's ending. My most awesome series instantly became the worst. Damn.

@cyborg: Your internet speed is?


----------



## d3p (Nov 11, 2012)

^ Same thing goes with COD Series, when Battlefield Series had much to offer.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 11, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> @cyborg: Your internet speed is?



10mbps.



d3p said:


> I love the way the spoiler gets deployed crossing 150MPH+ speed...



Oh I love that!, even in the NFS2 days, felt so awesome


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 11, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> 10mbps.



Good God. Unlimited?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 11, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Good God. Unlimited?



lol no, 10mbps with 30gb FUP, 2mbps unlimited from there on.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2012)

Shivam24 said:


> lol!!!
> criterion= talented
> i'll not say anything more in this thread...  he is taking it on himself I think...  may be he or his relative(s) belong to criterion ... or may be this is his actual taste
> look dude don't go personal , I didn't call you "crap"... I just posted my views on skud's comments....
> that was for criterion, i know you are very talented  , you play nfs by criterion games after all


You really don't know how to reply to someone in a better manner do you.



cyborg47 said:


> lol no, 10mbps with 30gb FUP, 2mbps unlimited from there on.



Darn it. And how much you pay for it ??


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 11, 2012)

Going to uninstalled the game.


----------



## amjath (Nov 11, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Going to uninstalled the game.



Lol y


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2012)

Simple. He didn't liked the game, as if he had completed the game then smiley would have been different one.


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 11, 2012)

amjath said:


> Lol y



Don't like it.



gameranand said:


> Simple. He didn't liked the game, as if he had completed the game then smiley would have been different one.



Yes don't like it man because I played all most every version NFS and it's not give me much excitement  to play the game same happened with *Shift *, the worst controlling. The graphics is not always a big deal some call game play which insist you to stick with game. I don't have much time to kill with this game.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 11, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Darn it. And how much you pay for it ??



10k per year.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> Don't like it.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes don't like it man because I played all most every version NFS and it's not give me much excitement  to play the game same happened with *Shift *, the worst controlling. The graphics is not always a big deal some call game play which insist you to stick with game. I don't have much time to kill with this game.




Welcome to the club!


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 11, 2012)

Skud said:


> Welcome to the club!



2 against what, 50? lolphail.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 11, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> *Shift *, the worst controlling.





....


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2012)

Shift 2 was worst. But again, might not be noticeable on a controller, don't know.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Controller!!!! KB is one useless peripheral for gaming(except for FPS and RTS).

btw, anyone here played the game with the controller and still didn't enjoy it?


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Controller!!!! KB is one useless peripheral for gaming(except for FPS and RTS).
> 
> btw, anyone here played the game with the controller and still didn't enjoy it?




As long as you are developing games for PCs, you really can't thrust the controller on the user, unless you bundle one for free or at least put a simple warning "game not compatible with KB". 

BTW, Dirt, F1, WRC - none of them have any issues with KB; only this series.


----------



## amjath (Nov 11, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Controller!!!! KB is one useless peripheral for gaming(except for FPS and RTS).
> 
> btw, anyone here played the game with the controller and still didn't enjoy it?



First I couldn't get my vehicle on road but after some from here and my friend it's better now, but not good


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 11, 2012)

Skud said:


> Welcome to the club!



. Well I played with Xbox 360 controller.  



NVIDIAGeek said:


> 2 against what, 50? lolphail.



Sometimes happened. But I wish if you people are enjoying, So I'm very happy to see your faces, I love too. As I can see we are old member here in discussion and we have to respect each other feeling and thought of idea. We are not newbie bashing everyone.

It's not necessary every time my taste or choice will be match with other's may be because my expectation was very high when I saw the trailer. I played MW on my PS2 for several hours and I love that part when police chasing me, If some played MW on PS2 then he knows otherwise it's useless to discuss. Lots of thing missing I can't get that feeling and I know how much bad I feel when I play this game.  Really I don't like scripted game means too much whatever I do still give me same response.

I have still Atari in my draw but dead was my first console, I love to play Atari games.  





cyborg47 said:


> ....



Yes, forums was filled with.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Skud said:


> As long as you are developing games for PCs, you really can't thrust the controller on the user, unless you bundle one for free or at least put a simple warning "game not compatible with KB".



That's understandable and a valid point, I would say the same if I preferred KB only. But honestly man, KB or lets just say using the buttons to steer the cars in racing games is sense less, tapping to steer left or right, lol!. Do the same with the controller, like using buttons to steer left right, the problem wont go away, analog sticks are the way the racing games are meant to be played(if you dont have a steering wheel that is). The controller analog sticks allow you to steer how much you want to and hold on to that angle, and you have no idea how much this makes the game better, not just need for speed, but any racing game. I know Shift was a pain in the ass for the KB users, but the ability to steer how much you want using the controller actually made me love Shift so much. Like I previously said, you will only know when you use it.
Making the steering more responsive to the tapping will clearly kill the essence of the game, like quick turns would not suit for a game like this, if you know what I mean 



NIGHTMARE said:


> Lots of thing missing I can't get that feeling and I know how much bad I feel when I play this game.  Really I don't like scripted game means too much whatever I do still give me same response.



Well, Criterion did say it was a re-imagination, unlike Hot Pursuit '10


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2012)

NIGHTMARE said:


> . Well I played with Xbox 360 controller.



I was referring to the "uninstalled before completed" club. 




cyborg47 said:


> That's understandable and a valid point, I would say the same if I preferred KB only. But honestly man, KB or lets just say using the buttons to steer the cars in racing games is sense less, tapping to steer left or right, lol!. Do the same with the controller, like using buttons to steer left right, the problem wont go away, analog sticks are the way the racing games are meant to be played(if you dont have a steering wheel that is). The controller analog sticks allow you to steer how much you want to and hold on to that angle, and you have no idea how much this makes the game better, not just need for speed, but any racing game. I know Shift was a pain in the ass for the KB users, but the ability to steer how much you want using the controller actually made me love Shift so much. Like I previously said, you will only know when you use it.
> Making the steering more responsive to the tapping will clearly kill the essence of the game, like quick turns would not suit for a game like this, if you know what I mean



What about this?



> BTW, Dirt, F1, WRC - none of them have any issues with KB; only this series.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 11, 2012)

Skud said:


> What about this?



Dirt and F1? Played and loved them a lot. Bought dirt 3 right at its release, and still play it to this day, and I can say for sure that the controller makes the game miles better. And, its practically impossible to play F1 games with keyboard, and if you are playing that way, you are missing a lot, i mean a LOT! 
btw, my comment didn't mean that the PC controls are bad, its just that controller makes them better. Here's probably a better way to say it, control over how much you can steer, KB does not give that. So buy a controller, and thank me later


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Nov 11, 2012)

Skud said:


> I was referring to the "uninstalled before completed" club.



Well I was telling you I use  Xbox 360 controller first  as well as KB. No luck for me.


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Dirt and F1? Played and loved them a lot. Bought dirt 3 right at its release, and still play it to this day, and I can say for sure that the controller makes the game miles better. And, its practically impossible to play F1 games with keyboard, and if you are playing that way, you are missing a lot, i mean a LOT!
> btw, my comment didn't mean that the PC controls are bad, its just that controller makes them better. Here's probably a better way to say it, control over how much you can steer, KB does not give that. So buy a controller, and thank me later




Well buddy, whatever you said is correct but you are not admitting the problem. You are definitely missing a LOT by not gaming at eyefinity or nVIDIA surround, the level of immersion is simply not possible with a single screen as of now. But if a game starts showing you one third of the scene just because you have only one monitor, then that is broken or at the very least inaccessible.

BTW, the recommended specifications of the game mentioned about keyboard and mouse only.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 11, 2012)

> Well buddy, whatever you said is correct but you are not admitting the problem.



It was never a problem was it? a fast paced call of duty player complaining about slow paced Battlefield won't make sense does it?
Or, a call of duty 1 or 2 player complaining about modernized cod wont make sense either 



> You are definitely missing a LOT by not gaming at eyefinity or nVIDIA surround, the level of immersion is simply not possible with a single screen as of now. But if a game starts showing you one third of the scene just because you have only one monitor, then that is broken or at the very least inaccessible.



lol, what kind of comparison is that? un-affordable three screens to an affordable controller 




> BTW, the recommended specifications of the game mentioned about keyboard and mouse only.



The box also mentions about online activation, online gameplay, etc etc...you aren't strictly following it and buying the game are you?


----------



## Skud (Nov 11, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> It was never a problem was it? a fast paced call of duty player complaining about slow paced Battlefield won't make sense does it?
> Or, a call of duty 1 or 2 player complaining about modernized cod wont make sense either



Completely off-line. Adjustment of pacing is not an issue. It wasn't with Flatout series, Split Second or Blur or any other game for that matter.




> lol, what kind of comparison is that? un-affordable three screens to an affordable controller



Not the matter of money, the matter of adding additional hardware for a single game. 




> *The box also mentions about online activation, online gameplay, etc etc...*you aren't strictly following it and buying the game are you?



not really, check here:- 

*store.origin.com/store/easa/en_IN/pd/productID.246003000


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 11, 2012)

> Completely off-line. Adjustment of pacing is not an issue. It wasn't with Flatout series, Split Second or Blur or any other game for that matter.



Why not? We aren't talking about glitches or broken mechanics here are we? Its a design choice, regardless of the platform. I gave you the example too, set the steering to the XYAB buttons on the controller, that's same as the keyboard. Analog Sticks make all the difference, holding the steering at an angle during a wide turn isn't possible on keyboard is it? instead, you keep tap-hold, tap-hold until you clear that turn, is no good than the controller.




> Not the matter of money



Of course it is the matter of money, suggesting an affordable piece of hardware that not only makes the experience better and comfortable, but opens more options to the gamer, and suggesting un-affordable hardware that's clearly a luxury..lots of difference between those two.
And like I said, its not a fair comparison, if you want to, make a comparison between KB, controller, wheel, or kinect.




> the matter of adding additional hardware for a single game.



err, I didn't say it was for the single game, that 'analog stick-awesomeness' applies to every single game out there.




> not really, check here:-
> 
> *store.origin.com/store/easa/e...ctID.246003000



LOL, cmon man you're trolling! 
Stuff like that only matters when you buy games.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 11, 2012)

Well different people have different choices, I for first didn't liked the control of GRID at first but then loved it, same thing happened with Shift but Shift 2 was a nightmare for me didn't liked the controls even after patches. But Shift 2 was loved by many racing game communities and I totally get that. What I am trying to say that controls are a bit of personal choice some like simulation type, some like arcade and some like the mix of the two. So it varies from person to person, Controller definitely makes the game better. I have played Dirt series and Grid with both KB and controller and I can tell that there is a lot of fun added when playing with controller. As for me I am currently using two controllers, Microsoft Xbox controller and Razer Orca Tournament Edition and Razer one is much much better for me for long gaming sessions as it has a rubberised grip and kinda different feel and comfort, I can't describe it you just have to feel it and get used to it.


----------



## rajatGod512 (Nov 11, 2012)

Completed the game (well almost) Beat all Most Wanted , won all races for 22 cars , found all cars , found 97 jackspots . 

OT : @cyborg47 which ISP ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 11, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well different people have different choices, I for first didn't liked the control of GRID at first but then loved it, same thing happened with Shift but Shift 2 was a nightmare for me didn't liked the controls even after patches. But Shift 2 was loved by many racing game communities and I totally get that. What I am trying to say that controls are a bit of personal choice some like simulation type, some like arcade and some like the mix of the two. So it varies from person to person, Controller definitely makes the game better. I have played Dirt series and Grid with both KB and controller and I can tell that there is a lot of fun added when playing with controller. As for me I am currently using two controllers, Microsoft Xbox controller and Razer Orca Tournament Edition and Razer one is much much better for me for long gaming sessions as it has a rubberised grip and kinda different feel and comfort, I can't describe it you just have to feel it and get used to it.



Yup, the only ones who find the improvement are the ones who jumped ship from KB to controller 



rajatGod512 said:


> Completed the game (well almost) Beat all Most Wanted , won all races for 22 cars , found all cars , found 97 jackspots .
> 
> OT : @cyborg47 which ISP ?



Beam Telecom.


Okay! gonna leave the discussion now, its not going anywhere. @skud, if you still want to stick to the KB, that's totally fine, not that I intend to convince you otherwise, but you're going to miss a lot of awesomeness.


----------



## ithehappy (Nov 12, 2012)

Reading the comments tells me that I'll definitely be irritated with this game. Checkpoint? I hate checkpoints. Hated that game, Midnight crap or what was it!


----------



## Skud (Nov 12, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Yup, the only ones who find the improvement are the ones who jumped ship from KB to controller
> 
> 
> 
> ...




You keep on telling about controller, which is not at all an integral part of a PC, any PC for that matter. And you simply not answering why KB control is not half as good as other games. lol, i said about game showing wrong way, despite me being on the right way, and instead of at least calling it a bug (If not a broken game design) people are saying its a feature and that's how devs have intended the game to be. I said about KB controls not being responsive, and the answer I got is to get a controller, as if the devs are freely distributing one. If my system config matches or exceeds recommended requirements of a game, I expect the game to run at optimum without a hitch, if not, that fault lies with the developer, not the game publisher. Again it's not a matter of cost, but forcing a hardware needlessly, and through backdoor too, as it is nowhere mentioned.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2012)

^^ Agreed.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 12, 2012)

Dude, are you even reading my posts or coming to a conclusion that they're only a suggestion? okay I ll stop suggesting or talking about the controller now.

Yes, you were saying that the controls are not as responsive, and I said, they are the same with the controller too(the XYAB example?) its not that they made two different control schemes for PC and console, That and the controller suggestion are two different things, but all you are seeing is the latter one lol. Its like complaining that Beowulf characters dont move or animated like pixar, when you clearly know the intention behind that chosen style.

Played a race with keyboard last night, and won with ease, they're just like any other game, yeah the controls are sluggish(when wrongly compared to games like Dirt or F1  ) and yeah that their design choice(will explain about that later, with an example), can't argue with a design choice, simply like or dislike, which you have already been doing. Got my point?


----------



## Gollum (Nov 12, 2012)

Skud said:


> You keep on telling about controller, which is not at all an integral part of a PC, any PC for that matter. And you simply not answering why KB control is not half as good as other games. lol, i said about game showing wrong way, despite me being on the right way, and instead of at least calling it a bug (If not a broken game design) people are saying its a feature and that's how devs have intended the game to be. I said about KB controls not being responsive, and the answer I got is to get a controller, as if the devs are freely distributing one. If my system config matches or exceeds recommended requirements of a game, I expect the game to run at optimum without a hitch, if not, that fault lies with the developer, not the game publisher. Again it's not a matter of cost, but forcing a hardware needlessly, and through backdoor too, as it is nowhere mentioned.



Skud, I have experienced this issue with Dirt3 PC. I Just could not play that game as the card throttle was always set to 100%.
Now when I bought the xbox360 controller, it all changed. I could easilty navigate through turns as I could precisely keep a marginally opened throttle/accelerator.

Coming to NFS, I play this in PS3. now PS3 allows you to have the R3 or the X key as the acceletator. 
X key is pressure sensitive in DualShock 3 and 2 and I have to press it hard enough to get the car going fast. So here I have to use the the R3 as that is also an analog trigger.

Lets now talk about the Keyboard. It does not have analog support, It can only register a single input for a key at a time. Hence, when you use it on NFS Most wanted, all you get is 100% pedal to the metal kind of throttle/accelerator response.

Also, compatible with keyboard does not mean 100% compatibility. I'm not siding with the devs but now a days, its a norm for racers to have controllers or wheel.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 12, 2012)

@gollum, nice explanation. But wasn't exactly what skud was saying, he meant the controls are sluggish regardless of the peripheral using, KB, controller or whatever.

Anyway, here's what I wanted to say about that design choice. Back in the original Most Wanted, the cars didn't jump straight into 150mph, the devs put the realism aside and made the cars feel super heavy, which became one of the trademarks of Most Wanted followed by Carbon. The cars weren't responsive, they didn't go super fast as soon as you held the trigger or hit the up arrow key, there was a lot of drag and felt like the cars were fighting with some opposing force. Now if you are going to make a Most Wanted re-imagination, I'm sure you would want to keep that core aspect of Most Wanted there, it definitely wouldn't be a MW game without the cars that feel heavy or in your words, sluggish. 
Good thing about the original most wanted days and before that, was that the gamers played what they got, meaning they got along with it and had fun, and the internet whining phenomenon wasn't as rapid as it is now, which I believe brings a lot of premature negative judgement in people, just as it did to me, as if its cool to hate the game.

An fps player jumping from quake to halo can be a good example, quake's characters moved super fast(strictly talking about the character's body mechanics here) and its quake's own style, and Halo on the other side felt sluggish(few of my cod frnds never wanted to play halo just because of this reason, the same reason as yours  ) and Bungie chose that style over fast moving characters. Now obviously if you want your character heavy, you would make them move slow, and how do you do that in a game? add a little lag between the input and the character animation. Same goes with trucks or buses in games like GTA or midtown madness, we don't complain about that do we? 

The controller suggestion has nothing to do with this, I just meant that the analogs and triggers give you control over how much you accelerate and steer, KB cannot do that can it?


----------



## Skud (Nov 12, 2012)

Gollum said:


> Skud, I have experienced this issue with Dirt3 PC. I Just could not play that game as the card throttle was always set to 100%.
> Now when I bought the xbox360 controller, it all changed. I could easilty navigate through turns as I could precisely keep a marginally opened throttle/accelerator.
> 
> Coming to NFS, I play this in PS3. now PS3 allows you to have the R3 or the X key as the acceletator.
> ...



Braking is the key - go flat out, break softly well ahead, take the turn, accelerate, repeat. Also in games like Dirt & WRC, you can tweak various settings of transmission, making a custom profile which suits your style. Again, choices for gamers (armed with whatever peripheral).


----------



## gameranand (Nov 12, 2012)

Come on Skud you got a killer rig. I guess a controller won't hurt that much, trust me you'll notice difference.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 12, 2012)

Skud said:


> Braking is the key - go flat out, break softly well ahead, take the turn, accelerate, repeat.



That's exactly what I did with MW yesterday, and it worked like a charm, lol.

EDIT- The performance patch is in works according to the EA forums, will buy the game as soon as it hits


----------



## Skud (Nov 12, 2012)

Definitely not working liking a charm for me, otherwise I wouldn't have complained.


----------



## Faun (Nov 12, 2012)

Skud said:


> I was referring to the "uninstalled before completed" club.



Uninstalled after defeating the 8th blacklist. 

I was hoping for MW vibe and incentive to beat blacklists. But it's a monotonous game. Beaten blacklist 8 without any upgrades. No customization is a bummer and no pursuit breakers make the chase a bit monotonous. One can stop over the airfield bunkers and stupid AI cops will stay on the ground.

Music is terrible too, I was playing without music after blacklist 9.



cyborg47 said:


> EDIT- The performance patch is in works according to the EA forums, will buy the game as soon as it hits


Even though I get 30+ fps, still I feel that game pulsates between fast forwarding the frames and returning back to normal every 2- 3 seconds. Crappy optimization for a racing game.


----------



## Skud (Nov 12, 2012)

Faun said:


> Uninstalled after defeating the 8th blacklist.
> 
> I was hoping for MW vibe and incentive to beat blacklists. But it's a monotonous game. Beaten blacklist 8 without any upgrades. No customization is a bummer and no pursuit breakers make the chase a bit monotonous. One can stop over the airfield bunkers and stupid AI cops will stay on the ground.
> 
> ...




Wholeheartedly agree with whatever you have said, as my experience is similar too. And regarding that last line, try Flatout 3 (the original unpatched one, don't know whether things have been cured later).


----------



## Gollum (Nov 12, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> That's exactly what I did with MW yesterday, and it worked like a charm, lol.
> 
> EDIT- The performance patch is in works according to the EA forums, will buy the game as soon as it hits



that's the main reason why i shifted to ps3 from PC. you get to play the game just the way its supposed to be. full hd, full details, no lag.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 12, 2012)

Gollum said:


> that's the main reason why i shifted to ps3 from PC. you get to play the game just the way its supposed to be. full hd, full details, no lag.



That's a good thing a about consoles, hassle free gaming  but way too costly for me.

For the performance issues on PC, geometric detailing and reflections to medium with 45-60fps on an old quad core and fraps turned on with video recording, wonder how is that so difficult to some people


----------



## Gollum (Nov 12, 2012)

One thing I noticed though, i can;t seem to find how to turn on vibration function. The game box says Dualshock3 vibration function but the game does not seem to have it...which is kind of strange.

Edit: I had it switched off in the settings in my ps3


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 12, 2012)

checked the options?


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Nov 12, 2012)

PC l337 here. Consoles suck. 

BTW, found out Lexus LF-A to be damn awesome. Drifts and controls the way you want it to.


----------



## amjath (Nov 12, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> PC l337 here. Consoles suck.
> 
> BTW, found out Lexus LF-A to be damn awesome. Drifts and controls the way you want it to.



So far I'm using Corvette unlocked Lexus ll try it then


----------



## Gollum (Nov 12, 2012)

i like nissan gt-r


----------



## abhidev (Nov 12, 2012)

I like Audi R8 spyder...


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 13, 2012)

Haven't played with all the cars yet, but for now, Veyron is a beast! so hard to control, loving it


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 14, 2012)

NFS series is popular for all models of Car type


----------



## tkin (Nov 14, 2012)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> PC l337 here. Consoles suck.
> 
> BTW, found out Lexus LF-A to be damn awesome. Drifts and controls the way you want it to.


Wait till you try the Aventador.


----------



## Jripper (Nov 14, 2012)

Aventador,Pagani huayra,subaru cosworth imprezza, porsche 918 spyder concept. These are epic cars.

And the marussia b2 is kinda like a batmobile xDD


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 14, 2012)

Unfortunately, the number of races is way too limited in the single player, I was replaying the same old races again and again, gets boring real fast


----------



## gameranand (Nov 14, 2012)

^^ Then play some other game. Very simple.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 14, 2012)

That's the problem, I madly in love with racing mechanics of this game.


----------



## abhidev (Nov 14, 2012)

even I have started loving this game more...gets frustrating when you keep on losing sometimes but it is enjoyable and sound tracks are good too


----------



## Amithansda (Nov 16, 2012)

I dont like this game.
My opinion is strictly based on Singleplayer perspective.
I did not like car specific races. You have to win some races repeatatively to apply a basic mod like nitrous. Gameplay kinda demands a basic knowledge on drift which I liked but Man, there is no drift races.
Defeating a Most Wanted racer does not bring any excitement like that older edition. It should have borrowed Canyon Duel or Highway battle from previous NFS.Acheiving huge pursuit points was itself a challenge. Lack of pursuit breaker in map seems disappointing.

So did not I find any plus points for this game? Yes, I liked graphics very much,Awesome indeed.Gameplay is fluid without any doubt but it lacks the previous charisma and attitude it presented before. and this game seems like built for Controller. Xbox Controller  works like a charm. I have seen one friend struggling with keyboard.


----------



## rider (Nov 16, 2012)

P.S. Bring back _Underground_ series.


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 16, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> That's the problem, I madly in love with racing mechanics of this game.



i agree.. racing mechanics are too good. physics, car handling is awesomely realistic. but drifting is damn easy, a big letdown. Graphics and city design = Ownage. 

but overall game mechanics is pretty boring, like playing a revamped version of burnoutaradise. 
and one more thing i felt was not logical was, after beating a MW, why do i get their stock car?? shouldnt i get a juiced up car?? like in previous MW?



rider said:


> P.S. Bring back _Underground_ series.



+1

please.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 16, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> and one more thing i felt was not logical was, after beating a MW, why do i get their stock car?? shouldnt i get a juiced up car?? like in previous MW?



You race against a stock car, so it makes sense to get the same.




> +1
> 
> please.



I ll throw whatever money EA asks if they make an Underground/-esque game. That said, I 'll be careful in case it might turn out another half assed Most Wanted


----------



## max_snyper (Nov 16, 2012)

found most of the problems on the net about erratic frame rate with the pc version of the game.......and produces not more than 60 fps on any high end system...is it total console port....or developed for the pc along with consoles..if thats true then EA has done a bad job here...!


----------



## anirbandd (Nov 16, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> You race against a stock car, so it makes sense to get the same.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i race against a STOCK car?? :O then how the hell does it shoot up [and i literally mean shoot] from around half a km back to lead after crashing and when i am on top speed? even if Criterion programmed it to crank up the difficulty, its very illogical. shame. 
again, drifting is much too easy. only a few taps on the accl and direction and drifting is as smooth as butter. NFSU and U2 had much harder but good drifting mechs. although the feeling after doing a full circle on top speed using drift is pretty good!

Yep. Underground IS the game, man!!



max_snyper said:


> found most of the problems on the net about erratic frame rate with the pc version of the game.......and produces not more than 60 fps on any high end system...is it total console port....or developed for the pc along with consoles..if thats true then EA has done a bad job here...!



I have faced that issue. frame rate drops to around 30 for a moment and then back up to 60. i thought it was my card or some bottleneck on my system. no patch yet??


----------



## theserpent (Nov 16, 2012)

rider said:


> P.S. Bring back _Underground_ series.



+100 
Underground best NFS ever


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 16, 2012)

anirbandd said:


> i race against a STOCK car?? :O then how the hell does it shoot up [and i literally mean shoot] from around half a km back to lead after crashing and when i am on top speed? even if Criterion programmed it to crank up the difficulty, its very illogical. shame.



Stock car meaning no performance upgrades, didn't you notice the guy never uses nitrous.
I hardly had any problem in beating any of the Most Wanted even if it shoots up and overtakes me, he'd still slow down at his top speed. Same goes with your car, your car shoots up against the AI cars too.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2012)

Well  I don't need another Underground but something new. I am fed up with similar and same type of gameplay. IMO HP burnout was real good but when that type of gameplay gets slapped on many games then its not good. I like all type of controls and this is the reason I liked Underground, MW then Shift also after that HP came which I also liked.


----------



## cyborg47 (Nov 16, 2012)

There's hardly anything a developer can do with racing games, so for now, UG might be a better option..night racing, customization(missing since MW  ) etc...
The newly formed Sweden based EA developer might work on it, who knows.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 16, 2012)

I am just waiting for GRID 2. Don't have much hope from EA developers.


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 18, 2012)

tkin said:


> Wait till you try the Aventador.



Pagani Huayra and Agera are the best cars in this game. Aventador was good though. And Veyron was a pretty bad experience.


----------



## Drumminggeek (Nov 18, 2012)

Any news about a patch for the fps issue? Just curious....


----------



## gameranand (Nov 18, 2012)

Well its in works from what I know. I guess it will be ready soon.


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 18, 2012)

Drumminggeek said:


> Any news about a patch for the fps issue? Just curious....



What FPS issue? I am getting constant 50-60.. At some times it will fall to ~45, other than that the game runs fine for me. The card's HD 6870 with catalyst 12.8. 

P.S. Settings are high.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 18, 2012)

^^ You are lucky. Most people here are facing fps issues.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 18, 2012)

Currently I'm number 4 on the list. It doesn't feel like most wanted at all. Come one man, most wanted is all about illegal racing, bad ass cars/mods and hot chicks. Simply letting you drive shiny cars (more like "only shiny cars" ) feels like a total ripp off.

Atleast they could've kept the hot chicks.


----------



## iittopper (Nov 18, 2012)

Patch notes - PC Patch 1 (Nov 5th 2012) - Answer HQ


----------



## Piyush (Nov 18, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Atleast they could've kept the hot chicks.



No Mia ???
It sure must be lonely out there


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 18, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Currently I'm number 4 on the list. It doesn't feel like most wanted at all. Come one man, most wanted is all about illegal racing, bad ass cars/mods and hot chicks. Simply letting you drive shiny cars (more like "only shiny cars" ) feels like a total ripp off.
> 
> *Atleast they could've kept the hot chicks.*



I fell sad for you eBro.


----------



## Faun (Nov 18, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Currently I'm number 4 on the list.  It doesn't feel like most wanted at all.



Took too much time to realize. The name is a ruse.


----------



## Amithansda (Nov 20, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Currently I'm number 4 on the list. It doesn't feel like most wanted at all. Come one man, most wanted is all about illegal racing, bad ass cars/mods and hot chicks. Simply letting you drive shiny cars (more like "only shiny cars" ) feels like a total ripp off.
> 
> Atleast they could've kept the hot chicks.



Me too...I am playing this because cause right now there are not any games beside this..That too after coming from office. Going to a racing spot to start the race, seems like a drag right now.


----------



## IronCruz (Nov 29, 2012)

Graphics is awesome. Cars in game are good as well. Gameplay is poor.  Very disappointed. Cop chase is really poor.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 29, 2012)

IronCruz said:


> Graphics is awesome. Cars in game are good as well. Gameplay is poor.  Very disappointed.* Cop chase is really poor*.



NFS Hot pursuit 2010 was better in this


----------



## gameranand (Nov 29, 2012)

Well controls are not that good, game have some issues. No real motivation to go forward and we got an average game but I'll still play it anyway.


----------



## Faun (Dec 1, 2012)

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8344/8235355998_d13d783a28_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8487/8234278955_b24fc3956c_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8064/8235337124_31efc72c18_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8342/8235335972_dcbd44efc3_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8208/8235328350_b1b8b349ce_z.jpg
*farm9.staticflickr.com/8208/8235326040_d841c9a683_z.jpg

*farm9.staticflickr.com/8485/8234237237_2cd866a9d5_z.jpg


----------



## axes2t2 (Dec 1, 2012)

Any chance of getting that second shot from the front ?


----------



## rajatGod512 (Dec 1, 2012)

@Faun I am guessing its the ahem-ahem version of the game .


----------



## gameranand (Dec 1, 2012)

rajatGod512 said:


> @Faun I am guessing its the ahem-ahem version of the game .



Don't ask don't tell.


----------



## Faun (Dec 2, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> Any chance of getting that second shot from the front ?



already uninstalled.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 3, 2012)

looks pretty sharp, can't wait to play the game on full hd tv conencted to my PS3


----------



## gameranand (Dec 3, 2012)

Gollum said:


> looks pretty sharp, can't wait to play the game on full hd tv conencted to my PS3



Controls would sometimes annoy you.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 3, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Controls would sometimes annoy you.



I am blacklist number 1 though.
ps3 triggers aren't really as comfortable as 360 controller


----------



## gameranand (Dec 3, 2012)

Actually I just switched from GRID so having difficulty to find my comfort zone with this game.


----------



## doomgiver (Dec 3, 2012)

faun's screenies are the best.

MOAR!!!

upload the complete album on some sharing site already.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 19, 2012)

phew. waited long enough. 0.99 on iOS... finally


----------



## amjath (Dec 19, 2012)

finished this game with so much stress and pain [because of controls] 2 weeks ago


----------



## gameranand (Dec 19, 2012)

Man this game have some serious issues with optimization, I can max out on everything possible settings on Crysis and Crysis 2 with my RIG but with this game it gives some stutter issues which is really ridiculous. Game is also kinda broken TBH, they want me go that way yet they didn't put any restrictions so that I eon't go in wrong direction. And what the hell is this FIND and DRIVE. I mean I expect the elite cars to come on last as expected and now in game start I am driving Gallardo, and I guess I'll drive low end cars at last right, really not good. As for game game is pretty good, controls are quite different to adapt to but I guess I can get used to it. Haven't challenged any Blacklist racre although I am eligible to challenge two of them.


----------



## tkin (Dec 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Man this game have some serious issues with optimization, I can max out on everything possible settings on Crysis and Crysis 2 with my RIG but with this game it gives some stutter issues which is really ridiculous. Game is also kinda broken TBH, they want me go that way yet they didn't put any restrictions so that I eon't go in wrong direction. And what the hell is this FIND and DRIVE. I mean I expect the elite cars to come on last as expected and now in game start I am driving Gallardo, and I guess I'll drive low end cars at last right, really not good. As for game game is pretty good, controls are quite different to adapt to but I guess I can get used to it. Haven't challenged any Blacklist racre although I am eligible to challenge two of them.


Lock FPS to 30, search web for config hack to lock FPS to 30(if you can't google it, you don't deserve the answer), stuttering will go down, I explained the issue in detail in this thread, about variable framerate.



gameranand said:


> Man this game have some serious issues with optimization, I can max out on everything possible settings on Crysis and Crysis 2 with my RIG but with this game it gives some stutter issues which is really ridiculous. Game is also kinda broken TBH, they want me go that way yet they didn't put any restrictions so that I eon't go in wrong direction. And what the hell is this FIND and DRIVE. I mean I expect the elite cars to come on last as expected and now in game start *I am driving Gallardo, and I guess I'll drive low end cars at last right,* really not good. As for game game is pretty good, controls are quite different to adapt to but I guess I can get used to it. Haven't challenged any Blacklist racre although I am eligible to challenge two of them.


No, it only gets better from now on.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 19, 2012)

tkin said:


> Lock FPS to 30, search web for config hack to lock FPS to 30(if you can't google it, you don't deserve the answer), stuttering will go down, I explained the issue in detail in this thread, about variable framerate.



Well I guess time to use Radeon Pro to some good use finally.


----------



## tkin (Dec 19, 2012)

gameranand said:


> Well I guess time to use Radeon Pro to some good use finally.


No no, there is a hack in game, edit the game config file.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 20, 2012)

tkin said:


> No no, there is a hack in game, edit the game config file.



OK will try both and see which one works better for me.


----------



## Gollum (Dec 20, 2012)

I play this game only online as offline is boring as hell
at least you can get some satisfaction in taking down some random player's car.


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 22, 2012)

Started the game yesterday, on 31%. Just defeated MW 8. Found at least 20 cars, but which one should I use? I mean handling? The Nisan one has good handling but it is slow, the Gallarado is speedy but controlling is not good!
Oh, I don't like this game much btw. All the races, tracks look same to me. Something like playing same races over and over again, with different set of opponents. Controlling is sh!t. Cops are chasing like some bunch of kids. Escaping them is damn easy and no fun! Too bad it's carrying the iconic Most Wanted name.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Dec 22, 2012)

Gallardo can win every MW race.


----------



## tkin (Dec 22, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Gallardo can win every MW race.


Veyron, 400 to boot.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 22, 2012)

Did any try new dlc? How are the new cars?


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 22, 2012)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Gallardo can win every MW race.


I guess it could but without a good handling its no good.


tkin said:


> Veyron, 400 to boot.


Haven't gotten it yet!


----------



## 101gamzer (Dec 22, 2012)

I still cant believe I'm playing this on Intel 64 MB GPU (cant even call that) 
Just found Porsche.... and the creeping set destination hit NUM 6


----------



## RBX (Dec 22, 2012)

Didn't like the game at first with too many 'crashed' scenes but races are way better, enough to let me stay hooked.


----------



## Reloaded (Dec 23, 2012)

Got bored with this game already. going to uninstall it


----------



## anirbandd (Dec 23, 2012)

vamsi_krishna said:


> Did any try new dlc? How are the new cars?



DLC? this crap even has dlc??


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 24, 2012)

The game has optimisation problems. Usually it's running on ~55 but just after a cut scene it goes down to 30. Then I have to go to desktop and refresh 2/3 times, then it comes back near 60. Another thing, if I minimize the game and do some basic works the pc stutters like pre Pentium processors! Never seen something like this! 
Oh, I still haven't found the Veyron. Is it there in any jackspot or only defeating MW 3 is the option?


----------



## ithehappy (Dec 25, 2012)

Okay, finished. I don't know what should I say about this game. One time it's dumb, next time it's good. Just trying to point out some good and bad things. 

Dumb things:
● Whoever had the idea of bringing those crashed scenes is a dumb person. Each scene lasts for about 3-4 seconds and they happen so often that at the end of the game you might see that you've seen at least an hour of them! 
● What was the point of a horn in a car? Do they know what's its purpose? The dumbest traffic in the whole world is there in this very game. 
● Why on earth they had to increase the music when you hit Nitro? 
● I'm racing against a Veyron with a Gallarado, and a car which can go 25% faster than me couldn't defeat me. Good lord. The first time in my life I finished the final race at first try. After getting the Veyron everything is a walk in the park. 
● Easiest MW/NFS I've ever played. Done in less than 9 hours, yet I wasted at least 40-45 mins roaming in the city. 
● They should provide a sunglasses with the retail copy. 
● Those noob cops? They shouldn't flatter themselves. 
● Checkpoints? Lol! And wasn't there any darker colour available for using in the gps map? 
● This game is meant for PC ( I mean the PC version )and there is a thing called Mice, which we can use! 
● Two camera angles? Hmm 
● I'm an illegal racer, driving a money sucking car, against the cops, trying to be the most wanted, and I don't get to use any spikes? Lol.
● Even the most costliest Flash is not as bright as this game's Speed Cam. 
● As I mentioned before, at least my rig it had optimisation issues. 

GOOD things:
● Races. They were very very good. The tracks were good, you'd find little excitement in them. 
● Graphics were good. 
● Cars, lots of good cars. I like the jackspots too.
● Sound effects. I like the engine roaring sounds. Inside the tunnels sounds were near perfect.

Now as racing should be the main objective in a racing game, well this one did cut it. But as there are many cons, I'm giving it a 5.5/10, a good racing game with below average stuffs.


----------



## Faun (Dec 25, 2012)

I almost crashed everytime the notifications popped up in the biggest fonts in the middle of screen.

Sound track is boring too. Best was in original mostwanted. Maybe they should have used it for greater appeal or atleast provided an option to switch to pc library.

Got this for mobile. Timepass @50 but soundtracks suck.


----------



## RBX (Dec 26, 2012)

Faun said:


> I almost crashed everytime the notifications popped up in the biggest fonts in the middle of screen.


Yes, really annoying. You can get past the crashed screen with great driving but heat level increased/decreased messages right in the middle of screen are unavoidable. I wish there was some mod to shift these messages to a corner.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 26, 2012)

Faun said:


> Sound track is boring too. Best was in original mostwanted. Maybe they should have used it for greater appeal or atleast provided an option to switch to pc library.



It wasn't that bad..  It had some good tracks.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 13, 2013)

40% off at game4u, weekend offer 

Home | Game4u India- Buy PC Games, PS3 Games, Xbox 360 Games in India | Buy PSP Games | Buy Games Online | Buy Games Online India. |Need for Speed Most Wanted


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 13, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Okay, finished. I don't know what should I say about this game. One time it's dumb, next time it's good. Just trying to point out some good and bad things.



I started playing the game today.  You are right on with that review.
The  only thing that is different for me is that I'm really finding it difficult not to finish last, may be because I  don't play a lot of racing games.
I hate that there is no cockpit camera, After NFS Shift every game needs to have that. It was the best thing in that game.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 14, 2013)

Ah, just try once more. I guess luck was with me on the final race 
And yeah, as I said, only two camera views is dumb.


----------



## pra_2006 (Jan 20, 2013)

finished this game today enjoyed a lot and won the 3rd 2nd and 1st most wanted race in first try that was a piece of pie  but has anyone won the hard races ?? especially those speed target races ??


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Jan 20, 2013)

Any one feel the speedometer is broken ?  Feels like it shows twice the actual speed. Even when I'm going dead slow the speed show above 60 kmph


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 20, 2013)

pra_2006 said:


> finished this game today enjoyed a lot and won the 3rd 2nd and 1st most wanted race in first try that was a piece of pie  but has anyone won the hard races ?? especially those speed target races ??


I've never won a single speed limit race. I gave up on them. 


Gen.Libeb said:


> Any one feel the speedometer is broken ?  Feels like it shows twice the actual speed. Even when I'm going dead slow the speed show above 60 kmph


No.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 20, 2013)

Exactly how do i know that I have finished the game??  PS3
currently i am most wanted in offline
online I am rank 47, waiting for rank 49 to me mine so that I can get nissan GT-R.....yeah, online is the real mostwanted burnout but You need to play with a lot of noobs who will take you down for fun.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 20, 2013)

If PS3 version's gameplay is same as PC then it's finished when you beat the MW 1 racer and see the credits roll.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 21, 2013)

Gollum said:


> Exactly how do i know that I have finished the game??  PS3
> currently i am most wanted in offline
> online I am rank 47, waiting for rank 49 to me mine so that I can get nissan GT-R.....yeah, online is the real mostwanted burnout but You need to play with a lot of noobs who will take you down for fun.



You have completed the game.


----------



## amjath (Jan 21, 2013)

pra_2006 said:


> finished this game today enjoyed a lot and won the 3rd 2nd and 1st most wanted race in first try that was a piece of pie  but has anyone won the hard races ?? especially those speed target races ??



Holy crap very difficult for me still trying  I had to play more than 15 times to finish 1st most wanted racer how could u just finish it in 1st try


----------



## gameranand (Jan 21, 2013)

amjath said:


> Holy crap very difficult for me still trying  I had to play more than 15 times to finish 1st most wanted racer how could u just finish it in 1st try



Play F1 series and you'll know what difficulty is called.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 21, 2013)

amjath said:


> Holy crap very difficult for me still trying  I had to play more than 15 times to finish 1st most wanted racer how could u just finish it in 1st try



Like gameranand says try F1 and if u, by god's unimaginable grace, can complete it within 1-2 week...without any noticable damage to your controller ..then i personally will nominate you for "Anger Management While playing racing games" and "Best upcoming race driver of next year" award. I can also vouch for the likelihood of your feeling "beating that 1st MW driver was nothing but left feet easy" after you're done with F1. Also please take the driver's seat in Race Driver Grid once for more insight in "how to resist from killing other racers in tough racing games"


----------



## Skud (Jan 21, 2013)

May I request you to try some serious sims like rFactor or even Richard Burns Rally? Codies' games will feel like walk in the park after that.


----------



## amjath (Jan 21, 2013)

let me try above games F1 especially  I always avoid buying F1 thinking that its a boring game


----------



## sam_738844 (Jan 21, 2013)

amjath said:


> let me try above games F1 especially  I always avoid buying F1 thinking that its a boring game



No offense to NFS lovers, dont you think the latest title of MW reboot is on the very edge of being boring ? and is only separated by a thin line drawn by criterion and their burnout style statements?... Even i would be more glad if they had come up with another name than "MostWanted" , because the sweet memory i have in mind by that name since 2007 is never going to fade unless EA reaches the bottom of the sea and picks up another perl.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 21, 2013)

Skud said:


> May I request you to try some serious sims like rFactor or even Richard Burns Rally? Codies' games will feel like walk in the park after that.



Yeah right. He can't handle NFS games and keep suggesting the hardest racing games to him. Very innovative.


----------



## Skud (Jan 21, 2013)

I was actually pointing to my previous post.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 21, 2013)

Skud said:


> I was actually pointing to my previous post.



Ooops.....My bad.


----------



## ratul (Jan 21, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Play F1 series and you'll know what difficulty is called.



F1 is quite easy (with assists of course), here's my gameplay for f1 2012 on professional difficulty, not a good driver i know.. 
​
hardest what i have tried, which can compete with NFSMW (F1 is sort of simulator), is Midnight Club II, gosh that's the hardest racing game i ever played, fun but frustating, those last savo races were really pain in the @$$.. 
has anyone tried it???



amjath said:


> Holy crap very difficult for me still trying  I had to play more than 15 times to finish 1st most wanted racer how could u just finish it in 1st try



you can see my race if you need guidance, one of the easiest races in the game i think.. 
​


----------



## gameranand (Jan 21, 2013)

Lets just give him some time to practice and play the games. I think that he don't play much racing games at all.


----------



## ratul (Jan 21, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Lets just give him some time to practice and play the games. I think that he don't play much racing games at all.



haha, ditto.. ..


----------



## amjath (Jan 22, 2013)

^i really want to try f1 now but I have few titles to complete. Currently playing fear 3  all try it later.

BTW thanks for the videos ll check it out


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 23, 2013)

The new patch is out on PC, lot of performance improvement from what I heard.


----------



## ajaymailed (Jan 26, 2013)

isn't the soundtrack somewhat different from regular NFS tracks. feels like Criterion games is searching for new beginnings, new direction, bury the past (atleast from The Carbon), rebuild on its original strengths like hot pursuit n most wanted. FrostBite 2 is amazing.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 26, 2013)

reached speedlevel 50 online. ps3


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> The new patch is out on PC, lot of performance improvement from what I heard.



Well thats nice.  I'll see if it has resolved the issues or not.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jan 26, 2013)

Criterion today teased a sequel to Burnout paradise


----------



## ajaymailed (Jan 26, 2013)

Isnt NFS the largest game series ever, 19 releases since 1994. wiki also classifies into three generations.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2013)

Does it even matter if its the longest series or not. All I know right now is Criterion is the only game developer EA has for reviving NFS series. Before them this series was going downwards to hell.


----------



## amjath (Jan 26, 2013)

I haven't played burnout series yet, did I miss anything


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2013)

amjath said:


> I haven't played burnout series yet, did I miss anything



Actually only one game is for PC and yes its worth playing. Burnout Paradise the Ultimate Box.


----------



## amjath (Jan 26, 2013)

Its time for another racing game then


----------



## gameranand (Jan 26, 2013)

Yes, its a damn good game.


----------



## ithehappy (Jan 26, 2013)

What sequel did Criterion announce today?


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 27, 2013)

another NFS? 

well i guess the gameplay/story can only improve from this point.


----------



## Gollum (Jan 27, 2013)

amjath said:


> I haven't played burnout series yet, did I miss anything





gameranand said:


> Actually only one game is for PC and yes its worth playing. Burnout Paradise the Ultimate Box.



NFS most wanted 2012 is just burnout in online mode. No cops online and its a free crash fest there. One moment you are happily driving and the next ....boom... some crackpot just slammed into your car and took you down.


----------



## anirbandd (Jan 27, 2013)

lol.. as some member aptly called it NFS: burnout


----------



## amjath (Jan 27, 2013)

Gollum said:


> NFS most wanted 2012 is just burnout in online mode. No cops online and its a free crash fest there. One moment you are happily driving and the next ....boom... some crackpot just slammed into your car and took you down.



Sounds good  just 599


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 31, 2013)

I am stucking in a black screen when I start Most wanted. Nothing happens. If I press enter or escc, it exits to desktop.. Help guys..


----------



## gameranand (Mar 31, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I am stucking in a black screen when I start Most wanted. Nothing happens. If I press enter or escc, it exits to desktop.. Help guys..



Other games working fine ??


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 31, 2013)

gameranand said:


> Other games working fine ??



yeah.. absolutely.... latest bioshock infinite running fine.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 31, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> I am stucking in a black screen when I start Most wanted. Nothing happens. If I press enter or escc, it exits to desktop.. Help guys..



I feel bad for PC users. Have you bought the game already? If so call EA.
If not then use google


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 31, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I feel bad for PC users. Have you bought the game already? If so call EA.
> If not then use google



Feel bad for the console gamers, it looks like poop, worse than the wii u version 
and btw, no pc game is without glitches 



arijitsinha said:


> I am stucking in a black screen when I start Most wanted. Nothing happens. If I press enter or escc, it exits to desktop.. Help guys..



Patched the game yet? and try re-installing Origin.


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 31, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I feel bad for PC users. Have you bought the game already? If so call EA.
> If not then use google



Yeah.. its original version, got free with Simcity.. 
And this is the problem .. no appropriate answers in google. When this game released i downloaded the *ahem* version, and that worked perfectly. But now see.. how i am suffering for using original game.



cyborg47 said:


> Feel bad for the console gamers, it looks like poop, worse than the wii u version
> and btw, no pc game is without glitches
> 
> 
> ...


Downloaded from origin..


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 31, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Downloaded from origin..



Then back up the game, uninstall Origin, Re install it, install the game again. It worked for some players with the same problem.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 1, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Then back up the game, uninstall Origin, Re install it, install the game again. It worked for some players with the same problem.



that will be like open heart surgery.. I have 45 GB in Origin folder..


----------



## Gollum (Apr 1, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Feel bad for the console gamers, it looks like poop, worse than the wii u version
> and btw, no pc game is without glitches
> 
> 
> ...



really? I didn't know that. what are the differences?
I was getting sick of the lag on my crap computer so I went for the PS3 version of the game. Now I can play it in full HD without any lag. But since you say it looks bad on console could you post some screenshots or major differences 



arijitsinha said:


> that will be like open heart surgery.. I have 45 GB in Origin folder..



I hear u bro. EA has gone an@l with pc versions of games. IMO just call EA [I don't even know if that's an option in India]
This is the major reason I left PC gaming. You have to spend more time to get the game installed and then suffer with the glitches or worse, not be able to even run the game


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 1, 2013)

Gollum said:


> really? I didn't know that. what are the differences?
> I was getting sick of the lag on my crap computer so I went for the PS3 version of the game. Now I can play it in full HD without any lag. But since you say it looks bad on console could you post some screenshots or major differences



full hd on consoles...you're joking right? 
You could have played a bit with the graphics settings, i was running the game at 60fps most of the time.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 1, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> full hd on consoles...you're joking right?
> You could have played a bit with the graphics settings, i was running the game at 60fps most of the time.


I'm not joking when I say full HD on PS3. yes the game runs at full HD but I can't tell the FPS as there is no way to measure that.

Its true that some games are only 720p but NFS most wanted is 1080p for PS3

let me share the specs of two of my games for comparison
I think these games run at 50FPS as it says PAL at the back.

NFS most wanted 
*imageshack.us/a/img545/6961/img20130401105826.jpg

Tekken tag t 2
*imageshack.us/a/img607/539/img20130401110106.jpg


----------



## d3p (Apr 1, 2013)

PS3 only supports 720p.

Read this for more 1080p resolution on PS3 setting - PlayStation® Community Forums


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 1, 2013)

ithehappy said:


> Okay, finished. I don't know what should I say about this game. One time it's dumb, next time it's good. Just trying to point out some good and bad things.
> 
> Dumb things:
> ● Whoever had the idea of bringing those crashed scenes is a dumb person. Each scene lasts for about 3-4 seconds and they happen so often that at the end of the game you might see that you've seen at least an hour of them!
> ...


Totally agree with you.
Specially the concept of horns and crashes. :angry:


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 1, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I'm not joking when I say full HD on PS3. yes the game runs at full HD but I can't tell the FPS as there is no way to measure that.
> 
> Its true that some games are only 720p but NFS most wanted is 1080p for PS3
> 
> ...



New to console games? Its 720p and 30fps, period.


----------



## bippukt (Apr 1, 2013)

NFS Most Wanted is a good game. The races are interesting and action packed, the graphics and sounds are great and multiplayer doesn't require me to jump through hoops.

Three things that I didn't like:

1. Car handling with keyboard is not good, even for the cars with the best control.
2. Police are a real pain, especially before you get good cars. Police really need to back off. Some times races are decided on pure luck - a police car might bash me or my opponent and the other one wins. Once you get good cars though, police don't seem to improve, except at the highest heat level.
3. No real career mode. Getting money from races and using that money to buy better cars/upgrades is the one big thing missing from this game. I love career modes in most games, so it is a big issue for me.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 1, 2013)

d3p said:


> PS3 only supports 720p.
> 
> Read this for more 1080p resolution on PS3 setting - PlayStation® Community Forums


nice going there, random google search gave you a result which was updated in dec 2010. We are in 2013 now
It mentions issues where people having HD ready tv having issues with xmb as the tv blanked when you manually set the res to 1080p in PS3 and low res games not getting upscaled[that was a firmware issue]
PS3 runs fine on full HD TV's
I tested this on my new dell22" monitor s2240L and my old lg HD ready monitor
720p games run at 1280x720[old monitor stretched that to fit the screen and new one does the same thing] and full HD games run at native resolution of 1920x1080[native on new screen and on old monitor the FHD games run at 1080i as it supports that resolution]



cyborg47 said:


> New to console games? Its 720p and 30fps, period.



I bet you don't have a console. That's okay, no need to be jealous, you prolly have a much faster pc than me.

back to topic PS3 selects the the highest possible resolution supported by your tv and compares the res allowed by the game. So if your game only supports 720p then the output resolution is 720p even if your tv is 1080p native.
If you have a 720p screen but the game supports 1080p then the PS3 uses the lowest possible resolution supported by the game which would be either 1080i or 720p as most HD ready tv's support 1080i


----------



## d3p (Apr 1, 2013)

May be i was wrong, but if i'm correct PS3 started giving HDMI since long time, which means, they should support both 720 & 1080p.

But again its upto to the game i believe.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 1, 2013)

d3p said:


> May be i was wrong, *but if i'm correct PS3 started giving HDMI since long time, *which means, they should support both 720 & 1080p.
> 
> But again its upto to the game i believe.



I didn't quite get that [part in bold]
Sony developed the HDMI interface and PS3 was released with HDMI. Xbox did not have initial HDMI support but later added the same[I may be wrong here]
Its true, output resolution is game specific and its upto the devs to make it happen.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 1, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I bet you don't have a console. That's okay, no need to be jealous, you prolly have a much faster pc than me.



Jealous? You make up so much from one single line, lol 
and yeah, I don't have a console, so my knowledge about the ps3 features is limited. But that doesn't change the fact that the MW and *MAJORITY* of the games these days are developed as a 720P 30fps games on the consoles, and then your console does the upscaling job depending on the screen you're playing on, 1080p or higher. 
Then again..poop is poop no matter how upscaled it is 

Other than the resolution, MW on PC is easily one of the best looking racers around, some cool DX11 features too. You ll need a better rig ofcourse, but it at least gives you the graphics settings to fiddle around with. 

*AND HEY...NOTHING BEATS THE 60FPS!!!*


----------



## Gollum (Apr 1, 2013)

cyborg47 said:


> Jealous? You make up so much from one single line, lol
> and yeah, I don't have a console, so my knowledge about the ps3 features is limited. But that doesn't change the fact that the MW and *MAJORITY* of the games these days are developed as a 720P 30fps games on the consoles, and then your console does the upscaling job depending on the screen you're playing on, 1080p or higher.
> Then again..poop is poop no matter how upscaled it is
> 
> ...



yeah, that's why I'm waiting for PS4
I hate all the installation woes and drm and all those settings you need to make the game look or run better on the PC.
for consoles, they optimize the game itself so the user does not have to go fiddling around with settings.
MW is the only racing game I have and I only play it online as its offline content is crap. Then again, people online are just a bunch of idiots taking down each other.
It would have been nice if they added police in online mode and actually had an online most wanted score system. Instead, they just made it burnout without bikes.


----------



## cyborg47 (Apr 1, 2013)

Gollum said:


> yeah, that's why I'm waiting for PS4



Bad news for you. Killzone shadowfall runs at 1080p but no fps boost, GG is staying with 30fps.



> I hate all the installation woes and drm and all those settings you need to make the game look or run better on the PC.



Understandable. Lot of people switch to consoles for the same reason.



> It would have been nice if they added police in online mode and actually had an online most wanted score system. Instead, they just made it burnout without bikes.



Why don't you buy hot pursuit?


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 2, 2013)

My problem still not resolved. Actually the main problem is after starting the game, the game is crashing, and a pop up with Need For Speed Most wanted stopped working is displayed.

As cyborg suggested, Reinstalled origin, doesnot solve this.

Then contacted EA, uploaded dxdiag to them.. Some of the solution they gave are.

1) Though you have updated your graphics driver, some of the driver are still not up to date, we recommend to update your driver to the latest.(Sound reasonable , so updated to 13.3 from leshcatlabs site. earlier it was 13.2).
2) Delete cookies from your default browser.(  how cookies make a game stop responding? Though deleted all the cookies from all browsers. )
3) Antivirus/Firewall issue.(Stopped Norton 360 and allowed in firewall).
4) Uninstall 3rd party application. shock: , I have no idea)
5) Program Compability, Run it as administrator.(Now the irony comes, earlier i was getting Need For Speed has stopped working, Now *Origin *has stopped working. )

I am totally fed up.


----------



## Gollum (Apr 2, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> My problem still not resolved. Actually the main problem is after starting the game, the game is crashing, and a pop up with Need For Speed Most wanted stopped working is displayed.
> 
> As cyborg suggested, Reinstalled origin, doesnot solve this.
> 
> ...


Sorry but the last line made me laugh


----------



## d3p (Apr 2, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> My problem still not resolved. Actually the main problem is after starting the game, the game is crashing, and a pop up with Need For Speed Most wanted stopped working is displayed.
> 
> As cyborg suggested, Reinstalled origin, doesnot solve this.
> 
> ...



From the above details, i'm clear that you are using AMD Radeon GPU & Catalyst drivers. Well its not an issue with your game or Origin.

Google : how to update the drivers of Catalyst. This will surely fix ur problem.


----------



## arijitsinha (Apr 2, 2013)

d3p said:


> From the above details, i'm clear that you are using AMD Radeon GPU & Catalyst drivers. Well its not an issue with your game or Origin.
> 
> Google : how to update the drivers of Catalyst. This will surely fix ur problem.



Yeah correct, I am using Sony Vaio Laptop VPCCB45, Graphics Card Radeon HD 6630M. The only source of updated drivers are leshcatlabs. And I updated it to 13.3

I am sure , its not about driver.


----------



## Hrishi (Apr 4, 2013)

While playing i noticed that we can actually burn the tires (maybe I am late),,,,, creates nice graphic effects. 

Some snaps ... : 


Spoiler



*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/9826d1365046367-need-speed-most-wanted-reboot-boost4.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/9827d1365046403-need-speed-most-wanted-reboot-burnout.jpg
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/attachments/gamerz/9828d1365046443-need-speed-most-wanted-reboot-burnout1.jpg


----------



## bippukt (Apr 4, 2013)

The effects are definitely cool. Reinflatable tyres are a godsend


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 8, 2013)

Finally started playing this game. As I was playing games like DiRT 3 these days, the controls and handling took a lot of getting used to. Initially was hardly able to keep the car even in straight line! 
I really miss a story line..just going after Blacklist members for no apparent reason(just to become Most Wanted) feels quite dull.

Nevertheless, I'm kind of enjoying it now. Here are a few screenshots:


*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/NFS132013-06-0813-03-19-77_zps852fbf97.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/NFS132013-06-0813-03-42-29_zpsae996441.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/NFS132013-06-0813-06-52-54_zps04dce145.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/NFS132013-06-0813-13-41-71_zps01c0fac9.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/NFS132013-06-0813-16-27-16_zps51a89889.jpg

*i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u442/thetechfreak/Screenshots%20album/NFS132013-06-0813-25-58-37_zps8ba4e892.jpg


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 8, 2013)

the screenshot thread!!


----------



## Gollum (Jun 8, 2013)

thetechfreak said:


> Finally started playing this game. As I was playing games like DiRT 3 these days, the controls and handling took a lot of getting used to. Initially was hardly able to keep the car even in straight line!
> I really miss a story line..just going after Blacklist members for no apparent reason(just to become Most Wanted) feels quite dull.
> 
> Nevertheless, I'm kind of enjoying it now. Here are a few screenshots:
> ...



Why don't you play online, it much more fun. There are player meetups and once all are at the spot the race event begins. Iys quite fun to play online as you can keep on taking out other players and meet up give you a fast and furious feel.

the game looks much worse in your screenshots, there are so many details missing in it. 




anirbandd said:


> the screenshot thread!!



I think game related threads can be allowed for posting screenshots. moreover they are not very big and posted on 3rd party server so there is no load on the tdf server.


----------



## rst (Jun 8, 2013)

it is really nice game

Is there also police helicopter chasing in the game when wanted level raised to 6 ??

I didn't find such things till now .


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 8, 2013)

Gollum said:


> I think game related threads can be allowed for posting screenshots. moreover they are not very big and posted on 3rd party server so there is no load on the tdf server.



not for the tdf server.. for the people who are on mobile/slower internet. thats why a seperate screenshot thread is there, with a 56K warning.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> not for the tdf server.. for the people who are on mobile/slower internet. thats why a seperate screenshot thread is there, with a 56K warning.



all 2g mobile users use opera mini [intelligent ones that is] If I open TDF with webkit or any other normal browser on the phone, i can't read any thread because of the ads on the sides. PC users well none are on a very limited plan.[i'm just guessing here] 
What's your internet plan BTW?


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 8, 2013)

BSNL Night UL 500

1.5GB free in 8AM-2AM


----------



## Gollum (Jun 8, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> BSNL Night UL 500
> 
> 1.5GB free in 8AM-2AM



means you have unlimited net at night but in the day they keep a leash on your downloads? 
that sucks man. I hear ya dude.


----------



## anirbandd (Jun 8, 2013)

^thanks


----------



## arijitsinha (Jun 12, 2013)

Anyone plays Online here?


----------



## Gollum (Jun 12, 2013)

arijitsinha said:


> Anyone plays Online here?



PC or PS3?. I play this game in online mode only. PS3 only!!!


----------

